# I suggest changing the logo to include the .net



## Thready

I love referring to this place as OCN or Overclock.net. I think it would look better to have it as Overclock.net instead of just Overclock up on the logo. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

As per the design change we wanted to move away from the old days whereby everything was identified by its web domain type. We have no plans on re-introducing it currently.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

So.... OC...

He's right, it's not the same!


----------



## TwoCables

Ok, so that means we are now called Overclock. Every single new member who joins who doesn't know that we are called *Overclock.net* will think we are called *Overclock* because that's what the logo says. Is that what you want? Do you want people thinking that you're called *Overclock*? If not, then put ".net" back into the logo.
.


----------



## huzzug

Yea, even my wife taunts me when I come back from office and jump on here by referring to this site as OCN. OCN has defined my love hate relationship with my wife. Let it be the same


----------



## Thready

I didn't want to cause a whole big thing. I didn't know how passionately people felt about this. I don't think it's that big of a deal honestly. It's certainly not worth going through a bunch of trouble for in my opinion.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> I didn't want to cause a whole big thing. I didn't know how passionately people felt about this. I don't think it's that big of a deal honestly. It's certainly not worth going through a bunch of trouble for in my opinion.


Maybe, but think about it: new members who don't know that we're actually called *Overclock.net* are going to be calling us *Overclock*. I know that over the past _several months_ we've already been seeing new members calling us *Overclock* or even just *OC*, but it wasn't exactly common. With this new logo though, it's going to happen A LOT MORE, especially by new members who have no idea what the name REALLY is. Now, I have been far too busy with "OCN Classic" to notice yet, but I wouldn't be a bit surprised if it's not already happening every day.. Previously, I would see it maybe once a week at the most.

So, I say the new logo is stupid and misleading and inaccurate and a bad idea. The theme that I'm helping to create called *OCN Classic* looks far better than what OCN did to this place and it's using the old high-resolution logo - the color one, with ".net" in it. It's the same logo we had up until November 15th (it's sourced from an internet archive, and so is OCN Classic's favicon). It looks fantastic. When I disable the theme, it's as ugly as sin and that boring logo is just not nice.

I understand the reason for removing the separated piece of the flame, but to change the color from BLUE to very light gray almost white AND TO REMOVE ".NET" just kills it for me. I understand the reason for removing the color: the navbar is black. I get it. However, think about it: why did OCN choose a blue flame? Does anyone know why? I do! Blue flames are the hottest flames. Think about that long and hard for a while. What is OCN all about?
.


----------



## Ultisym

OC is in the list of commonly used acronyms here for sure. I can see some minor confusion here and there because of the way we use the term Overclock or OC in discussions. OC as a verb vs noun thing. LOL. I honestly do not care either way. I was just reading along on new posts and this came up


----------



## Nilareon

You should definitely add the .net back. Overclock is just a word, but overclock.net is a brand. Bring back OCN, there will be no way to distinguish this place.


----------



## TwoCables

I can't wait to see the official reply to that. Good post, Kirus2012!!!


----------



## TheReciever

Enterprise if that is your reasoning then my interpretation of that is that you and Chipp are just trying to create your own era and move away from the brand that Admin and this *community* created.

Frankly Im insulted that this is the case. Its like coming back home and realizing its been painted another color and being told its still your home.

Im seriously debating leaving this forum, I know I can use TC's collaberation work to change it locally but it still means this forum is no longer OCN.

I mean come on, its like we all waited patiently (to no never get anymore) decals and lanyards for something that just said overclock on it did we? We all waited patiently so we could represent our home forum overclock*.net*

What a joke. There are brand changes and logo changes in many companies and people live with it. I never expected this out of our own forum.


----------



## Jiryama

I vote to add the .net back to the logo.

If you want to change your looks that's fine, but don't change who you are.

#TeamOCN


----------



## NexusRed

Maybe have a community pole going? I love all the other changed but OCN or overclock.net should stay as the title. Don't see Toyota, Honda, Dodge, Ford changing their names with a redesign.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Enterprise if that is your reasoning then my interpretation of that is that you and Chipp are just trying to create your own era and move away from the brand that Admin and this *community* created.
> 
> Frankly Im insulted that this is the case. Its like coming back home and realizing its been painted another color and being told its still your home.
> 
> Im seriously debating leaving this forum, I know I can use TC's collaberation work to change it locally but it still means this forum is no longer OCN.
> 
> I mean come on, its like we all waited patiently (to no never get anymore) decals and lanyards for something that just said overclock on it did we? We all waited patiently so we could represent our home forum overclock*.net*
> 
> What a joke. There are brand changes and logo changes in many companies and people live with it. I never expected this out of our own forum.


Exactly! What would Nick (admin) say about this?

I knew something like this was going to happen when he left. Things like this seem to happen to every company when the founder leaves.
.


----------



## TheReciever

A lot of the changes that took place wouldnt have happened if they actually involved the users in the process.

This is Project Management 101

*User Resistance.* It is the single quality that will determine a success or failure of the project, even more so that the project deliverables.

This is something that they haven't figured out in _any_ of their platform changes.

Im surprised that I get shocked by OCN management anymore.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Even though .net is domain extension Overclock.net has always been together. People do not say google.com but google. Thats because they use .com. .net stands for Network. In reality Its Overclock Network . com if you want to remove the .net extension.


----------



## TheReciever

I dont even get a reply from Chipp on using the desktop site on my mobile device.

I guess he just lel's and moves along to error fixes instead of acknowledging my response to _his inquiry_. I know there isnt going to an immediate fix for mobile use on the desktop skin considering that they spent a lengthy amount of time to roll out this latest platform. I didnt expect one.

Being ignored is more irritating than being told there will be no fix for it for some time to come.

Now I just have to keep 2 tabs for OCN instead of one, 1 for the home page and 1 for subs.

I have to work around my home forums UI, hilarious.


----------



## TwoCables

Dude, Chipp is insanely busy.


----------



## TheReciever

I know.

However when he replies to possible bug errors and not responses to his inquiry or even a quick "thanks" it gets a little irritating.

It does not take that much time to hit 6 keys. Like I mentioned before I already know there will not be a fix for my problem.


----------



## Nilareon

This need more attention, I get more aggravated by the day. At least bring back the blue flame!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Enterprise if that is your reasoning then my interpretation of that is that you and Chipp are just trying to create your own era and move away from the brand that Admin and this *community* created.
> 
> Frankly Im insulted that this is the case. Its like coming back home and realizing its been painted another color and being told its still your home.
> 
> Im seriously debating leaving this forum, I know I can use TC's collaberation work to change it locally but it still means this forum is no longer OCN.
> 
> I mean come on, its like we all waited patiently (to no never get anymore) decals and lanyards for something that just said overclock on it did we? We all waited patiently so we could represent our home forum overclock*.net*
> 
> What a joke. There are brand changes and logo changes in many companies and people live with it. I never expected this out of our own forum.


No not at all ! I in no way wish to change the essence of the community. Myself and Admin were close. Myself and Chipp worked very closely with him on OCN and related projects and we very much know the feel for what the community should be. We have been here for a while and worked with Admin for a lengthy time, trust me we are not looking to move away from Admins initial vision. Just so that it is known, Overclocks facelift concepts and ideas have been around for a long while, before Admin stepped down. Some of the changes you see would have been in place regardless of whether Admin remained or not and I can say that the Overclock logo and removal of .net was one of them. So I can assure you this is not some ''Takeover'' bid or any undoing of the original vision.

Things change, and times move on. While the .net was a part of the overall name, you have to remember that back in the day many sites were associated by their web domain. As time has moved on this is no longer the case and we feel that moving with that change will help us to establish Overclock with the future of how things are on the internet today and what they are to become. Furthermore the Logo's slight change of identity has other benefits when it comes to merchandise and branding in general, shorter and more succinct Logo's/names are inherently much easier to brand and produce.

I understand that some dislike the change, I do not blame anyone for that as the .net was a part of the identity for a while, but we feel it is time to move forward and gain further identity with our name than what the .net added overall.

Thanks all.


----------



## TheReciever

For a while? Seriously?

You may not claim to change the essence of the forum. But it's members are what keep bringing more members because of the content we provide. All of which was done under the overclock.net identity.

If you really felt the way you do about being afraid of being defined (and as a result somehow limited) by domain extensions then change the domain to .com and see how people react instead of a redirect.

All of this has seriously dampened my passion for overclock.net I'll probably stick around until 10k post and retire this forum. OCN is dead anyways now, right?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I almost feel like people are trying to change what OCn is. And they shouldn't try. I cannot stand any other forum (tech or not) because of how amazing everything here has been. Sure we could use some tweaks, but right now it feels like home is being torn down for some generic motel...

I want my home back.


----------



## TwoCables

I give up. What's the point? They're just going to do whatever they want to do regardless of what we say about it after they do it. Even when you voice your opinion, the feeling given back is like, "Thank you, but this is what we want to do and so we're not going to change no matter what anyone else thinks".

That does it. I'm going to make a poll for this.

*Edit:* Done: http://www.overclock.net/t/1582093/should-ocn-put-net-back-in-the-logo
.


----------



## Stuuut

How to destroy a perfectly good brand 101... Change it to something the userbase doesn't identify with. Everybody still reffers to it as OCN because its easy and instantly recognizable. OC and Overclock are far too broad to use as a name in the field this community operates.
Its like a company like dell changes its name to Computer.

I have a simple question would you want people talking about this community with OC and Overclock or as OCN and Overclock.net.

"Hey you should check out that Overclock forum for computer help"
"Which one there are dozens of overclock forums on the internet"

Now you can say but you guys will still refer to it as OCN so its not that big of a problem. Yes true, but what about new members will they still refer to this as OCN?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> How to destroy a perfectly good brand 101... Change it to something the userbase doesn't identify with. Everybody still reffers to it as OCN because its easy and instantly recognizable. OC and Overclock are far too broad to use as a name in the field this community operates.
> Its like a company like dell changes its name to Computer.
> 
> I have a simple question would you want people talking about this community with OC and Overclock or as OCN and Overclock.net.


Not to mention new members.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Not to mention new members.


Yeah already edited my post


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Yeah already edited my post


I'm glad you're saying it because I've been saying it ever since November 16th and I was beginning to feel like the only one. New members will also think we're stupid for calling ourselves "OCN" and "Overclock.net", yet our logo is saying that our brand name is "Overclock".


----------



## TheReciever

My eyes went from right to the missing subs link to the changed logo and just immediately felt like I don't belong here anymore.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> My eyes went from right to the missing subs link to the changed logo and just immediately felt like I don't belong here anymore.


That's why OCN Classic exists now.


----------



## Jiryama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> No not at all ! I in no way wish to change the essence of the community. Myself and Admin were close. Myself and Chipp worked very closely with him on OCN and related projects and we very much know the feel for what the community should be. We have been here for a while and worked with Admin for a lengthy time, trust me we are not looking to move away from Admins initial vision. Just so that it is known, Overclocks facelift concepts and ideas have been around for a long while, before Admin stepped down. Some of the changes you see would have been in place regardless of whether Admin remained or not and I can say that the Overclock logo and removal of .net was one of them. So I can assure you this is not some ''Takeover'' bid or any undoing of the original vision.
> 
> Things change, and times move on. While the .net was a part of the overall name, you have to remember that back in the day many sites were associated by their web domain. As time has moved on this is no longer the case and *we feel that moving with that change will help us to establish Overclock* with the future of how things are on the internet today and what they are to become. Furthermore the Logo and slight change to identity has other benefits when it comes to merchandise and branding in general, shorter and more succinct Logo's/names are inherently much easier to brand and produce.
> 
> I understand that some dislike the change, I do not blame anyone for that as the .net was a part of the identity for a while, but *we feel it is time to move forward and gain further identity with our name* than what the .net added overall.
> 
> Thanks all.


To be honest I can't believe what you say when you are not practicing it yourself. See below, 2 of the website and 4 are from you specifically.



I cannot feel like there is unity when things like this still exist.

Keep in mind as you read this that it is not meant to be patronizing -
*1. Logo's are more than logos. If you are going to change something so central to your brand it should be for a significant business changing reason, not for changing fashion.*
Where is research that shows changing the logo will have a significant impact on the business and driving newcomers?

*2. You need to consider the impact of the change, people don't interact with our logo to such a great extent that it widely known.*
We don't have someone who has no idea who we are that can point at us and say, "Hey I know that website logo" . Therefore you should take into consideration that fact that the only change the logo might have is on the current user base and not new entrees to the forum.

*3. Changing a logo can help re-brand or set you on a more fresh path, however you must stay consistent to its core identity.*
Meaning you can change the colors all that you want but the original "Overclock.net" logo is our identity. Hell it shows up on my google tabs as "overclock.net" and always will because that is who we are.

A logo is the face of a company, if you change it too much *the heart may not recognize it anymore and stop beating*.


----------



## TwoCables

Not only that, but this website's brand name is "Overclock.net". So it makes absolutely no sense to change the logo to "Overclock". We are not "Overclock", we are "Overclock.net". *The logo tells new members what our name is.* Hell, it tells EVERYONE what our name is.

Go ahead and ask new members as they come in what they think this site's name is. Anyone who isn't sure will go, "Overclock?" Some might go, "Overclock, obviously". The only people who will say, "Your brand name is Overclock.net" will be people who knew that before November 16th - but they might question why we're just called "Overclock" now.

Sigh.

So, if you're not ok with changing your name to "Overclock", then put ".net" back in the logo. I think it's as simple as that. I don't care about the damn color anymore (even though the blue flame is a genius logo since blue flames are the hottest flames).
.


----------



## TheReciever

Or better yet stop using the .net domain altogether. They have .com now so I dont see the hold up?

Why? You want to change the identity of the forum, while still maintaining the audience built from overclock.net era


----------



## steelbom

Sure some people may not want them to drop the ".NET" but it's their decision and they made it for a reason, and I'm sure they didn't do it without giving it much thought.

I guess in a way I kind of feel slightly nostalgic towards "OCN", but I think what they've done looks good and is more modern.

And at the end of the day I don't come here because of the name. I come because I like the forum. And changing the name doesn't change how I interact with it whatsoever.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Sure some people may not want them to drop the ".NET" but it's their decision and they made it for a reason, and I'm sure they didn't do it without giving it much thought.
> 
> I guess in a way I kind of feel slightly nostalgic towards "OCN", but I think what they've done looks good and is more modern.
> 
> And at the end of the day I don't come here because of the name. I come because I like the forum. And changing the name doesn't change how I interact with it whatsoever.


It's not about whether anyone is coming here because of the name. It's also not about how it affects anyone who's here or who *will* be here (future members). It's about OCN's identity. It's about OCN's brand name. It's partly about making sure that if any new member wants to spread the word that OCN is the best, then OCN should make sure they say "Overclock*.net*" and not "Overclock". Or, "OCN" and not "OC". Therefore, the logo should say "Overclock.net".

Another problem is, "Overclock" and "OC" in the overclocking community is both a noun and a verb. "Overclock.net" is a name. It's OUR name. Therefore, the logo should say "Overclock.net".


----------



## Pointy

Their arguements that not everything is identified by its domain name is valid. But the .net has become more than just the website address its part of this websites identity/culture.

Ah just went up and read two cables response. Basically same as what i wrote so just ignore me


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pointy*
> 
> Their arguements that not everything is identified by its domain name is valid. But the .net has become more than just the website address its part of this websites identity/culture.
> 
> Ah just went up and read two cables response. Basically same as what i wrote so just ignore me


If your post is ignored, then it's one less voice.









I like the way you said this: while their argument is valid that sites aren't being identified as much by their domain name, "Overclock*.net*" became this site's brand name. It's the name of this site. It's also not a noun or a verb, or even an adjective. "Overclock" *is* a noun, it *is* a verb, and it can be an adjective (and it has been used that way). You do *NOT* want to put something like that in your logo. Should a car company change their logo to just be "Drive" or something like that?

There's another problem with removing ".net": *this site is not just about overclocking*. "Overclock.net" encompasses everything that this site discusses, but "Overclock" implies that this site is *only* about overclocking.
.


----------



## ixsis

I actually always thought the site's name was simply 'Overclock' from the start. I always assumed the '.net' was simply the TLD for the site Overclock.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ixsis*
> 
> I actually always thought the site's name was simply 'Overclock' from the start. I always assumed the '.net' was simply the TLD for the site Overclock.


That is fine but people here say OCN. Why the N. Because its Overclock.net. Its part of the brand bir just .net domain. Overclock alone is just a generic brand name.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It's not about whether anyone is coming here because of the name. It's also not about how it affects anyone who's here or who *will* be here (future members). It's about OCN's identity. It's about OCN's brand name. It's partly about making sure that if any new member wants to spread the word that OCN is the best, then OCN should make sure they say "Overclock*.net*" and not "Overclock". Or, "OCN" and not "OC". Therefore, the logo should say "Overclock.net".
> 
> Another problem is, "Overclock" and "OC" in the overclocking community is both a noun and a verb. "Overclock.net" is a name. It's OUR name. Therefore, the logo should say "Overclock.net".


Why does it matter if the site is called Overclock and not Overclock.net? I really like this forum and it makes no difference to me whatsoever.

Overclock is a verb, a noun, and now it's going to be this site. Though, in my mind it kind of was before as well.

When I search "overclock", first result is this site in Google. I don't think people are gunna have a hard time finding it. Or confusing it with another site.


----------



## TheReciever

It gets saddening when you look at how many prominent members there are today vs when I joined the forum.

I just fear that we are losing what unique personalities we have left.


----------



## Wolfsbora

I'm going to throw my 2 cents in to the mix. I'm a firm believer that change is necessary in the world we live. I'm sure people were upset when Google changed the font of their logo, but people still use it because it is still the best search engine. Sure, our logo has changed, but our people haven't. If anything, more outside people may find the fresh look and feel of the site welcoming and may join as a result. Fresh aesthetics have plenty to offer. Let's give these changes a chance. I may sound like a fanboy (which I am) but our community remains the best. And, to maintain the level of integrity that is this forum, new ideas need to come to life to keep us at the top.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Why does it matter if the site is called Overclock and not Overclock.net? I really like this forum and it makes no difference to me whatsoever.
> 
> Overclock is a verb, a noun, and now it's going to be this site. Though, in my mind it kind of was before as well.
> 
> When I search "overclock", first result is this site in Google. I don't think people are gunna have a hard time finding it. Or confusing it with another site.


I have explained why several times now, and so has everyone else. It's all right there to read in this thread.


We never said that it's making a difference to how we feel about OCN.
As has been stated by Chipp and other staff members several times in this thread now, this site's name is still "Overclock.net". The gist of what they have said is, "All we did was we changed the logo, but we will never change the name of this site. We still call it *Overclock.net* and *OCN*. That's our identity."
No one ever said anything about any difference in finding OCN using Google or any other search engine.
No one is saying that anyone's going to confuse this site with any other because there is no other site that's named "overclock". Even "www.overclock.com" redirects to this site.

If your response to this is anything similar to, "So then what's the big deal?", then my response would be, "Read though the thread because I have honestly grown tired of saying the same things over and over and over and over and over and over and over *ad nauseam*!"


----------



## Jiryama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I'm going to throw my 2 cents in to the mix. I'm a firm believer that change is necessary in the world we live. I'm sure people were upset when Google changed the font of their logo, but people still use it because it is still the best search engine. Sure, our logo has changed, but our people haven't. If anything, more outside people may find the fresh look and feel of the site welcoming and may join as a result. Fresh aesthetics have plenty to offer. Let's give these changes a chance. I may sound like a fanboy (which I am) but our community remains the best. And, to maintain the level of integrity that is this forum, new ideas need to come to life to keep us at the top.


Changing aesthetics is fine, a majority of people have no huge beef with the face lift, I hasn't really bothered me at all to be honest. Aesthetics are like the font type, size, color etc. That is not what happened here, they changed the name of the logo. Imagine what Google had done if they changed their name to "GGL", abbreviated to accommodate newer generations and the change in fashion of how we text and search for things? It would have had quite the different impact. That's a change in name, I have no gripe with the color and I think almost all of us could live with that but you have changed the name in this instance, I firmly believe that we are OCN, Overclock.net .

I think that they should have recognized that OCN is a brand identity and not just a .net abbreviation and changed it to something like "Overclock Network" still OCN but without the '.net' like they were aiming to shy away from. When you come to our website you have a network of extremely knowledgeable and helpful people at your disposal as well as a multitude of build logs, guides, and recommendation lists - a Network.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirus2012*
> 
> You should definitely add the .net back. Overclock is just a word, but overclock.net is a brand. Bring back OCN, there will be no way to distinguish this place.


This. On other forums I can't just say "go to the OC or Overclock site". What does that even mean.. do they google that and get 100s of sites where people talk about overclocking or are they meant to somehow "know" to come here?


----------



## robbo2

I agree you should bring back the .net. OCN is a brand that people recognize.


----------



## TheReciever

Go to the link in either TwoCables or myself and use the poll as they arent allowing polls in the suggestion forum and moved it to Off Topic

TC (upon enough feedback) may use it as a basis to petition the .net be reinstated.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Go to the link in either TwoCables or myself and use the poll as they arent allowing polls in the suggestion forum and moved it to Off Topic
> 
> TC (upon enough feedback) may use it as a basis to petition the .net be reinstated.


This.

And, my plan is to definitely use it to petition that ".net" be returned to the logo. I might even just go ahead and start a petition.


----------



## TheReciever

I'd wait until after the holidays maybe, with the holidays on the horizon I dont think even if all of OCN united would it get feedback from management...

I mean Pook tried to get Admin's attention for like a month? Still never got a reply though lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I'd wait until after the holidays maybe, with the holidays on the horizon I dont think even if all of OCN united would it get feedback from management...
> 
> I mean Pook tried to get Admin's attention for like a month? Still never got a reply though lol


Well, he was even busier than Chipp is. Even so, this is excellent advice. Thank you! I made a Sticky Note to remind me.


----------



## Shrak

Overclock or "OC" is far too generic.

overclock3d.net or OC3D.net still uses the .net in their logo, BUT it was never really apart of the name. No one ever said go to OC3DN... we here though, are defined by that N. OCN is overclock.net.

overclockers.co.uk just goes by Overclockers UK in their banner, but it's still more unique and informative than just "overclock". It tells you it's a site for overclockers and probably more so towards UK overclockers.

overclockers.com

extremeoverclocking.com

xtremesystems.org

hardforum.com

overclock.pl

pureoverclock.com

overclockers.com.au

ocforum.pl

reddit.com/r/overclocking

This is just a short list searching for overclock on google. You're going to ruin your brand image by neglecting the .net. I'm sorry, but it tells people who you are and without it, the name of this forum is far too generic.

Even the .com address routes you to the .net site instead of keeping the .com ( an easy configuration at that ), so it doesn't seem like you're much committed to the change, paired with things others have pointed out.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Overclock or "OC" is far too generic.
> 
> overclock3d.net or OC3D.net still uses the .net in their logo, BUT it was never really apart of the name. No one ever said go to OC3DN... we here though, are defined by that N. OCN is overclock.net.
> 
> overclockers.co.uk just goes by Overclockers UK in their banner, but it's still more unique and informative than just "overclock*ers*". It tells you it's a site for overclockers and probably more so towards UK overclockers.
> 
> overclockers.com
> 
> extremeoverclocking.com
> 
> xtremesystems.org
> 
> hardforum.com
> 
> overclock.pl
> 
> pureoverclock.com
> 
> overclockers.com.au
> 
> ocforum.pl
> 
> reddit.com/r/overclocking
> 
> This is just a short list searching for overclock on google. You're going to ruin your brand image by neglecting the .net. I'm sorry, but it tells people who you are and without it, the name of this forum is far too generic.
> 
> Even the .com address routes you to the .net site instead of keeping the .com ( an easy configuration at that ), so it doesn't seem like you're much committed to the change, paired with things others have pointed out.


Pardon my edit to your quote above, but it's a very important detail to correct. "Overclockers", not "overclock".

Anyway, I didn't know about Overclock.pl. @Chipp, this is all the reason you should need to put ".net" back into the logo. You do not want anyone telling their friends to go to "overclock" only for their friends to end up at Overclock.pl.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Man, I do have to say that I love this passion!







I definitely see the point of view that most of you are trying to convey.

Look at it this way, let's be glad that WE ARE Overclock. We aren't Overclocked UK or Overclock3D (both fine forums), I'm sure they would have loved to have been simply called Overclock. Our name is as to the point as it comes. OCN isn't dead, and no one is telling you to stop saying it. It just isn't in our logo.

Edit: My comments in this thread are solely my own opinion and not the forum's. Just wanted to make sure that is clear.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Pardon my edit to your quote above, but it's a very important detail to correct. "Overclockers", not "overclock".
> 
> Anyway, I didn't know about Overclock.pl. @Chipp, this is all the reason you should need to put ".net" back into the logo. You do not want anyone telling their friends to go to "overclock" only for their friends to end up at Overclock.pl.


That edit was a wrongful edit. I wasn't talking about overclockers uk there, but overclock ( here, now... see how horrible this already is without the .net to specify







).
Quote:


> but it's *( overclockers uk )* still more unique and informative than just "overclock" *( us )*.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well, he was even busier than Chipp is. Even so, this is excellent advice. Thank you! I made a Sticky Note to remind me.


Oh this was years ago lol

http://www.overclock.net/t/321979/dear-admin/0_100

Its here where you will notice a lot of prominent members that no longer post in the forums...


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Man, I do have to say that I love this passion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely see the point of view that most of you are trying to convey.
> 
> Look at it this way, let's be glad that WE ARE Overclock. We aren't Overclocked UK or Overclock3D (both fine forums), I'm sure they would have loved to have been simply called Overclock. Our name is as to the point as it comes. OCN isn't dead, and no one is telling you to stop saying it. It just isn't in our logo.


Well, yes, OCN is dead. It does not exist according to the logo.

edit: well, just realized I need to make a new avitar now, since everyone will now ask why I have OCN in a blue flame, because this site is OC with a white flame.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Man, I do have to say that I love this passion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely see the point of view that most of you are trying to convey.
> 
> Look at it this way, let's be glad that WE ARE Overclock. We aren't Overclocked UK or Overclock3D (both fine forums), I'm sure they would have loved to have been simply called Overclock. Our name is as to the point as it comes. OCN isn't dead, and no one is telling you to stop saying it. It just isn't in our logo.


You're not hearing the argument that new members will think that our name is "Overclock". Word of mouth will be something like, "Oh dude, go to Overclock. They're awesome." Sigh. Do you want that? I don't know about you, but I want New members who are unfamiliar with this place to know that we are known as "Overclock.net" (and "OCN") *without asking anyone or being told by anyone*. This new logo will make new members think that we are known as "Overclock". It's a stupid name for new members to think we have. It doesn't sound like a brand name or a site name; it's just a word. It's a noun, a verb, sometimes an adjective, and it's even an instruction (like, "What should I do?" Answer: "overclock").

Our site's name (or brand name) is Overclock*.net*. We all affectionately call it "OCN", and even *that* has become this site's name (and brand name). Removing ".net" from the logo makes it look like the name is now just "Overclock" even though Chipp clearly said that it's still "Overclock.net" and "OCN".


----------



## TwoCables

*Edit* I apologize for this consecutive post. I assumed that a post or two would have been made by now.

Please leave this as it is. The post above is big enough on its own.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> That edit was a wrongful edit. I wasn't talking about overclockers uk there, but overclock ( here, now... see how horrible this already is without the .net to specify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


It's only a matter of time before we all have enough evidence to convince them that they made a mistake in taking ".net" out of the logo.

Anyway, I thought you meant that "overclockers.co.uk" could do the same thing and remove "UK" from their logo. That would be a mistake too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Oh this was years ago lol
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/321979/dear-admin/0_100
> 
> Its here where you will notice a lot of prominent members that no longer post in the forums...


I remember that.

God I miss those people. I could say why they left, but anyone who was here before 11-9-2011 can clearly see why they left.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blupupher*
> 
> Well, yes, OCN is dead. It does not exist according to the logo.
> 
> edit: well, just realized I need to make a new avitar now, since everyone will now ask why I have OCN in a blue flame, because this site is OC with a white flame.


Yep. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I have explained why several times now, and so has everyone else. It's all right there to read in this thread.
> 
> 
> We never said that it's making a difference to how we feel about OCN.
> As has been stated by Chipp and other staff members several times in this thread now, this site's name is still "Overclock.net". The gist of what they have said is, "All we did was we changed the logo, but we will never change the name of this site. We still call it *Overclock.net* and *OCN*. That's our identity."
> No one ever said anything about any difference in finding OCN using Google or any other search engine.
> No one is saying that anyone's going to confuse this site with any other because there is no other site that's named "overclock". Even "www.overclock.com" redirects to this site.
> 
> If your response to this is anything similar to, "So then what's the big deal?", then my response would be, "Read though the thread because I have honestly grown tired of saying the same things over and over and over and over and over and over and over *ad nauseam*!"


I didn't say they did. I was merely pointing out some things, as I don't understand why there's such a kerfuffle about this.

And unless I'm mistaken, according to what Enterprise said in his second post, the name is changing. It is no longer Overclock.net, but just Overclock. So new members calling it Overclock isn't a problem, and isn't incorrect.

I have no qualms with a minor change in identity like this and their reasoning makes sense.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I didn't say they did. I was merely pointing out some things, as I don't understand why there's such a kerfuffle about this.
> 
> And unless I'm mistaken, according to what Enterprise said in his second post, the name is changing. It is no longer Overclock.net, but just Overclock. So new members calling it Overclock isn't a problem, and isn't incorrect.
> 
> I have no qualms with a minor change in identity like this and their reasoning makes sense.


Then Enterprise disagrees with what Chipp said:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> We're certain you've probably noticed that OCN looks a little more modern today! We've unveiled the first of our long-awaited enhancements to the site and our brand in the form of a totally new navigation area, a refined logo, and tweaked color palate for the forums. Below I'll explain a little bit about why each of these things has changed:
> 
> First, the revised logo - this is the third major iteration of the community's logo over our 10+ year history. The classic Overclock.net Flame is still intact, as is the "pursuit of performance" credo and logotype. We have removed the flame's detached flicker at the top right, which will make the logo dramatically easier to reproduce in the real world, and we're also dropped the .net suffix from the logo. We're proud to be at a point with our brand where searching for "overclock" simply brings you to Overclock.net. *We are still Overclock.net, we will always be OCN*,but we no longer feel that taking up valuable logo space with a domain suffix was essential or desirable. The blue color on the flame and text has been knocked back to a simple white and grey theme, adding readability, reproducibility, and giving us a clean, modern look.
> 
> Our new navbar is designed to give you quick access to the things the most people want from OCN. It is "sticky" and always with you, ensuring links to the forum index, search, your profile, and the most commonly used sections of the site are always nearby. The full-height logo is used when you're at the top of a page, and as you scroll down the logo condenses into a minimized version to preserve the most of your screen real estate. We've replaced the navbar links for other sections with a collection that we feel emphasizes what we're most about: overclocking forums, news, gaming, reviews, and Rigbuilder (which was previously at the far right side of the navbar, but is now treated like a first-class navbar element). At the far right, an always-available search dialog makes it easy to find what you're looking for without going back to the homepage. The new continuous canvas from both page gutters across the ad unit at the top of the page will allow us to make better use of custom advertising campaigns, reducing our reliance on generic network ads and letting us show you more advertisement from brands you actually care about as an enthusiast, built by our ad developers to be unobtrusive and look good.
> 
> Finally, we have made some slight tweaks to the forum color palate - the theme here was essentially "less purple". We've made minor adjustments to both darken and remove a purplish tint from the site's background blue, and the background grey used across the forums saw similar treatment to become both darker and more pure grey with less blue influence.
> 
> As with any large scale reskin like this, we've almost certainly missed an element or two which needed some attention but hasn't received it yet. Your feedback will be valuable to helping us with our post-launch refinements! Please use the Submit a Bug Report forum (http://www.overclock.net/f/17791/submit-a-bug-report) to let us know what you're seeing. We know that many site logos across social media, staff badges, signature awards, etc will need some adjustment too, and we're working on all of these areas as time allows.
> 
> We hope you enjoy this facelift for OCN!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There were two primary factors which came together in the design for the navigation that we are using today:
> 
> "Sticky" navigation elements are quickly becoming the industry default. They are used with success on sites from Facebook to Twitter, CNN to Mashable, USA Today to The New York Times. Longform content like articles, reviews, or discussion threads can take up huge amounts of vertical space, and sticky navigation allows quick navigation to wherever you want to go next without needing to scroll up, scroll down, or otherwise leave whatever position you are currently viewing on a page. It gives immediate accessibility to your subscriptions, search, the forum index, the homepage, and other important areas of the site. In the early days of sticky navigation, Smashing Magazine conducted a usability study in which 85% of respondents preferred the version of a site using sticky navigation, and the remaining 15% had no preference. Of the 85% who actually had a preference, "...100% of them indicated that the website with the sticky navigation was easier or faster to use". The raw data showed a 22% improvement in time spent navigating the site. People like this pattern, even if they can't really explain why, and it has clear precedent and measurable benefits. New links were chosen to reflect how people actually use the site - an astonishingly low percentage of clicks on the old navigation actually went to the article page or gallery index, but by comparison, a huge majority of users land on the site forum index and then proceed to either the News or Gaming forums. This view of real-world usage prompted us to actually make the navigation link to the sections of the site which are most frequently visited.
> The existing site looked dated. We had kept largely the same look and feel for nearly a decade - and it served us well, but we (as a management team) had grown tired of it, members had grown tired of it, and the dated look did not appeal to advertisers. Our existing logo had poor reproducibility offline. As an example, if you remember our run of New Era caps, it took admin nearly 8 months to find an embroidery partner who could reliably replicate the layered shape of the flame and its detatched flicker element. The flame was another design element which we all love and served us well, but, design style has moved on over the last decade and holding onto the past for no good reason didn't do us any favors. The new monochrome logo is bright, distinctive, easily reproducible, and carries the site's brand heritage forward rather than reminding us of an older era. Many members had complained since our last site design update in 2011 that the site was entirely too bright and difficult to read. In response to this feedback, while we were adjusting other visual elements, we also decided to darken the post body area and make some very minor adjustments to "OCN Blue" to keep the same theme as we'd always had, but in a way which was friendlier on the eyes and looked slightly more masculine. The new darkened "OCN Blue" plays well off the very dark navbar, which the previous color did not do as nice a job with. The dark navbar was again chosen as a modernization decision.
> 
> We're unwilling to revert back to the previous design because we're all industry professionals and we all know that product updates are not always met with positive feedback at launch. Indeed, in this case, we did drop the ball and launch with some defects which should have been addressed prior to the unveiling - but we are still confident that the primary changes to the navigation and logo branding are the best possible thing we can do based on our research and analysis, and we hope that with a little bit more time and refinement you'll come to find them to be usable, even if you don't actually ever agree with us that they're an improvement. I apologize that we can't please everybody - believe me, we would if we could - but to revert back and abandon these improvements at this point would only be a disservice to forward progress for all of the community's users. I hope that makes sense, and thank you for the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will the .net ever come back? I think it's what most of us noticed first. This is the only thing that bugs me, along with the avatars over the flames. I (and a lot of others) want this website to be called verbally OCN or Overclock.net, the same way it's been since day 1 it seems. Changing that seems to go against your goals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Response to that particular change has been a little bit stronger than I expected (again, we still are Overclock.net and refer to ourselves as such everywhere but the logo), but, I won't rule it out. We'll continue to collect feedback, monitor everyone's opinions over the coming days, and then make a decision once things are a bit more settled in technically.
Click to expand...

I'm going to go with what Chpp said because he is the top dog on OCN now.


----------



## fragamemnon

I am tossing in my extra







into the piggy bank.

I identify this site as OCN, and want to see it identify itself as OCN.

Overclock is not something you can simply name your brand, and I believe Stuuut has made a very good point:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> How to destroy a perfectly good brand 101... Change it to something the userbase doesn't identify with. Everybody still reffers to it as OCN because its easy and instantly recognizable. OC and Overclock are far too broad to use as a name in the field this community operates.
> Its like a company like dell changes its name to Computer.


To elaborate a bit further, a perhaps better analogy would be to brand a sports series car as "drive faster", or "tune".
It is completely ridiculous and you cannot excuse it with the argument of "we are about overclocking".
_One of the reasons for this, is supporting other sections too, for example the [email protected] and BOINC *team* projects, as well as sporting a programming section, not to mention "gaming" (ugh!!) which, for some reason, has been pushed out as a main class section._

Furthermore, I'm sorry but I simply cannot take your words seriously - about striving to push for Overclock and dropping the .NET when there have literally been _zero_ efforts to do so, apart perhaps from the logo.
I find these posts comically sad because, for example:
a) The site navigation still mentions overclock.net
b) the forum badges have not been edited
c) no effort has been made to edit thread titles which refer to your adorned overclock as overclock.net
I could bring more _very obvious_ issues up if I spend a bit more time looking for them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I'm going to throw my 2 cents in to the mix. I'm a firm believer that change is necessary in the world we live. I'm sure people were upset when Google changed the font of their logo, but people still use it because it is still the best search engine. Sure, our logo has changed, but our people haven't. If anything, more outside people may find the fresh look and feel of the site welcoming and may join as a result. Fresh aesthetics have plenty to offer. Let's give these changes a chance. I may sound like a fanboy (which I am) but our community remains the best. And, to maintain the level of integrity that is this forum, new ideas need to come to life to keep us at the top.


I agree with you.
However, there is another factor in play here, which I believe deserves attention. A demographic factor.

A lot of the members dislike the changes because they are half-baked (to use softer words) and definitely not well-thought-out, thought-out at all.
Most of the members who dislike the changes to the point of finding them a spoke in the wheel are old members. Members who are very experienced and who are the very solid ground that builds up our community allowing it to be what it is.
_Most of us are grognards_ and we do not appreciate changes which are the embodiment of taking a step back, not to mention conflicting with themselves.

By forcing these changes on members thus making them unhappy and forcing many to leave, you are ruining the professionalism initiative.
Have you noticed a certain degradation in the quality of the forums in the past couple of years (when its popularity boomed)? I know I have. We are starting to look more and more like Tom's and Yahoo! answers, for crying out loud!
You are further inclining the slope which will bring this forum down - not in popularity, but quality.


----------



## TwoCables

Wow. Well said, fragamemnon.

I have noticed too. I love everyone here, BUT, most of the experts who we relied upon to provide the FINAL ANSWER have left since November 9th, 2015. Slowly but surely, OCN is becoming The Blind Leading the Blind.
.


----------



## TheReciever

In a lot of cases this was already a common scenario.

A lot of prominent members have been leaving. Both new and older members


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> In a lot of cases this was already a common scenario.
> 
> A lot of prominent members have been leaving. Both new and older members


I've noticed it quite a lot in the last year. A lot of the Linux section has lost a lot of it's prominent members, with more contemplating leaving as well. More so to do with the horrible "rules" ( used loosely here ), and some of the more abusive/abrasive mods. But adding all that to a site that's overall loosing quality members all over, loosing quality posts and content all over and a half cooked change making the future here even more uncertain... it's just one huge compounding issue. OCN loosing it's brand would be devastating, as I said before... many other sites don't rely on the domain... but then again most other sites have a more unique name. Overclock.net's simplicity is also it's downfall here, without the .net it's simply too generic of a word.


----------



## TheReciever

Yeah mods have been pretty horrible at times.

I love when they ask for me to demonstrate my point in a thread after they cleaned it. Like, seriously? Let use my unclean member tool to undo the damage so I can clarify why they were called into a thread in the first place.

The lack in finesse is appalling at times.


----------



## dante020

I may not be the most active user judging by posts but I have been around for a LONG time...even a few years before I created this account. I've received a ton of valuable advice on computers, technology, and otherwise. I've returned the favor many times. I have seen many people come and go and have survived several site "updates" but this one takes the cake and I don't like where it's going. I get that in the end it's a business but it's also so much more than that. Most of the value comes in the form of it's active user base and in a specialized forum such as OCN, it's important to keep those knowledgeable and helpful users around as they form the foundation and provide value for everyone.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not opposed to change. But change for its own sake can be catastrophic. Many long-time users consider OCN as their internet home. Everyone has opinions and many protest change but I'm not sure that you guys see the big picture.

Instead of making (drastic?) changes you could get some input from reputable users. Possibly offer several possible layouts/themes before forcing a less functional and mismatched version of what we already had. It could be a community project with input from everyone and in the end most users can come out happy with the changes they had a hand in deciding.

I actually like modern flat designs but this color palette is just bad. The header is black while the rest of the site is blue/gray/white - it looks terrible. It also resizes when you start scrolling. Why? There's no good shortcut to PMs or subs. Some buttons got flattened and others didn't. Text isn't centered in the report/rep/quote buttons. The report flag isn't scaled correctly. Only some instances of the OCN flame were updated. The Reply box isn't themed. I could go on ad-nauseam. At least hire a graphic artist if you're going to reskin the site and do it right the first time.

As for the site name, I've always identified as Overclock.net or OCN. I don't like the name change and it appears I'm not the only one but in the end it's not my forum to run. That said, I haven't heard a convincing argument as for why the change was necessary. Overclock is generic and not really an brand- just say it out loud: "Overclock" vs "Overclock.net". I know what I'd choose.

If you're going to rebrand to "Overclock" at least do it right and change the TLD to Overclock.com since it's already forwarding here anyway.

In the end I'll stick around but OCN seems less of a community with each passing year. I don't think there's a good sense of direction as to where we should be heading and we all need to get on the same page or soon we'll just be another tech forum instead of friendly and helpful community that got us here today.


----------



## Klue22

Quite the mountain out a molehill being made in here. Overclock.net is the formal, full name of the forum. Overclock (sans .net) is the shortened name that goes on the logo. After all, the same argument could be made about calling it OCN. OCN is the shortened, less formal abbreviation for the full name.

Lets compare:

_Calling it *Overclock* is so ridiculous! There are many other sites that we could be confused with! Our whole name is *Overclock.net!*_

vs

_Calling it *OCN* is ridiculous! If you type OCN on google there are six results that show up before *Overclock.net*! Who knows? Maybe we are the Ocwen Financial Corp!?!?! What if people get us confused?_

Additionally on that note, if you type OCN into google we are the 7th result, if you type 'Overclock' we are the first result.

See the hypocrisy? Now I realize this probably won't change anyone's mind since this is the internet







but its just something to think about.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Quite the mountain out a molehill being made in here.


Agreed.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Going to chime in here again.

It seems people are thinking that changing the logo to just "overclock" means that we are being renamed to just "overclock". Not true... but I can see how people see the logo as the name itself. It's something that people identify with a name.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I've noticed it quite a lot in the last year. A lot of the Linux section has lost a lot of it's prominent members, with more contemplating leaving as well. More so to do with the horrible "rules" ( used loosely here ), and some of the more abusive/abrasive mods. But adding all that to a site that's overall loosing quality members all over, loosing quality posts and content all over and a half cooked change making the future here even more uncertain... it's just one huge compounding issue. OCN loosing it's brand would be devastating, as I said before... many other sites don't rely on the domain... but then again most other sites have a more unique name. Overclock.net's simplicity is also it's downfall here, without the .net it's simply too generic of a word.


Well most people that joined years ago was for different reasons. Overclock.net as tittles says it as all about overclocking but as years passed overclocking has gotten so mainstream and easy that people dont have to come to forum to ask for help. Back in Athlon, Core 2 day you have to play with so many settings to get that extra 100MHz. These days its more about who can buy the most expensive GPU and talk down other people.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Quite the mountain out a molehill being made in here. Overclock.net is the formal, full name of the forum. Overclock (sans .net) is the shortened name that goes on the logo. After all, the same argument could be made about calling it OCN. OCN is the shortened, less formal abbreviation for the full name.
> 
> Lets compare:
> 
> _Calling it *Overclock* is so ridiculous! There are many other sites that we could be confused with! Our whole name is *Overclock.net!*_
> 
> vs
> 
> _Calling it *OCN* is ridiculous! If you type OCN on google there are six results that show up before *Overclock.net*! Who knows? Maybe we are the Ocwen Financial Corp!?!?! What if people get us confused?_
> 
> Additionally on that note, if you type OCN into google we are the 7th result, if you type 'Overclock' we are the first result.
> 
> See the hypocrisy? Now I realize this probably won't change anyone's mind since this is the internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its just something to think about.


Sounds to me like the identity is being changed and Overclock.net is no longer the name of the forum, just the web address. I don't think I'll ever stop calling it OCN or Overclock.net. I agree that trying to call it Overclock is much too broad and will just be an unneeded ambiguity.


----------



## airisom2

Out of all of the things that could be changed, ya'll decide to change the name of the website people identify it with? People are still complaining about that rep button, lol.

Think of it this way, OCN is one of the only tech. websites (_the_ only?) that can still pull off using the domain in the name. Doesn't that mean something? People know us by OCN and Overclock.net, not just Overclock.

Please, don't pull a Corsair on us. This is just as bad, imo.

Also, don't forget our (more) famous slogan:

Overkill? This is OCN!


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Out of all of the things that could be changed, ya'll decide to change the name of the website people identify it with? People are still complaining about that rep button, lol.
> 
> Think of it this way, OCN is one of the only tech. websites (_the_ only?) that can still pull off using the domain in the name. Doesn't that mean something? People know us by OCN and Overclock.net, not just Overclock.
> 
> Please, don't pull a Corsair on us. This is just as bad, imo.
> 
> Also, don't forget our (more) famous slogan:
> 
> Overkill? This is OCN!


This is still nowhere near as bad as throwing a tramp stamp on our gear


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Out of all of the things that could be changed, ya'll decide to change the name of the website people identify it with? People are still complaining about that rep button, lol.
> 
> Think of it this way, OCN is one of the only tech. websites (_the_ only?) that can still pull off using the domain in the name. Doesn't that mean something? People know us by OCN and Overclock.net, not just Overclock.
> 
> Please, don't pull a Corsair on us. This is just as bad, imo.
> 
> Also, don't forget our (more) famous slogan:
> 
> Overkill? This is OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> This is still nowhere near as bad as throwing a tramp stamp on our gear
Click to expand...

Then how would you like a Corsair logo with two sails


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Out of all of the things that could be changed, ya'll decide to change the name of the website people identify it with? People are still complaining about that rep button, lol.
> 
> Think of it this way, OCN is one of the only tech. websites (_the_ only?) that can still pull off using the domain in the name. Doesn't that mean something? People know us by OCN and Overclock.net, not just Overclock.


Thank you! Exactly!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Please, don't pull a Corsair on us. This is just as bad, imo.
> 
> Also, don't forget our (more) famous slogan:
> 
> Overkill? This is OCN!


Hang on; what did Corsair do?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Out of all of the things that could be changed, ya'll decide to change the name of the website people identify it with? People are still complaining about that rep button, lol.
> 
> Think of it this way, OCN is one of the only tech. websites (_the_ only?) that can still pull off using the domain in the name. Doesn't that mean something? People know us by OCN and Overclock.net, not just Overclock.
> 
> Please, don't pull a Corsair on us. This is just as bad, imo.
> 
> Also, don't forget our (more) famous slogan:
> 
> Overkill? This is OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> This is still nowhere near as bad as throwing a tramp stamp on our gear
Click to expand...

Wait a minute....the last time I checked, a tramp stamp was a tattoo on the lower back of a female - just above her crack. I thought that was the *only* definition of that. So if that's the only definition, then a Tramp Stamp cannot exist anywhere else because then it's just a tattoo or a sticker or a decal, or something else like a painted logo or something.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Out of all of the things that could be changed, ya'll decide to change the name of the website people identify it with? People are still complaining about that rep button, lol.
> 
> Think of it this way, OCN is one of the only tech. websites (_the_ only?) that can still pull off using the domain in the name. Doesn't that mean something? People know us by OCN and Overclock.net, not just Overclock.
> 
> Please, don't pull a Corsair on us. This is just as bad, imo.
> 
> Also, don't forget our (more) famous slogan:
> 
> Overkill? This is OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> This is still nowhere near as bad as throwing a tramp stamp on our gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then how would you like a Corsair logo with two sails
Click to expand...

That could give new meaning to, "I like the cut of your jib"!


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wait a minute....the last time I checked, a tramp stamp was a tattoo on the lower back of a female - just above her crack. I thought that was the *only* definition of that. So if that's the only definition, then a Tramp Stamp cannot exist anywhere else because then it's just a tattoo or a sticker or a decal, or something else like a painted logo or something.


I guess you're a bit behind on local events.

Corsair changed their logo.



We called it a tramp stamp because it looked like what the "traditional" tramp stamp usually is ( crappy tribal design ).

Examples; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lower-back_tattoo


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wait a minute....the last time I checked, a tramp stamp was a tattoo on the lower back of a female - just above her crack. I thought that was the *only* definition of that. So if that's the only definition, then a Tramp Stamp cannot exist anywhere else because then it's just a tattoo or a sticker or a decal, or something else like a painted logo or something.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you're a bit behind on local events.
> 
> Corsair changed their logo.
> 
> 
> 
> We called it a tramp stamp because it looked like what the "traditional" tramp stamp usually is ( crappy tribal design ).
> 
> Examples; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lower-back_tattoo
Click to expand...

I just told *you* what a tramp stamp is. So obviously I don't need examples. lol

Anyway, yeah I don't care about current events. I see their logo now. I think they could use a few more sails. *Edit:* Oh wait, that's the same amount of sails, but now they're pointy. lol

Oh wow, look at that Corsair Gaming logo. Yeah, I see what you're talking about now. lol


----------



## TwoCables

AT LEAST CORSAIR DIDN'T CHANGE THEIR NAME!

Ahem.


----------



## tpi2007

Most of what I think about this has already been said, but here it goes:

1. If according to Chipp we are still Overclock.net why did the logo change? I still haven't heard from anyone in power with an argument that makes sense.

2. You can't trademark a generic word like "Overclock", so how is that any good for the site's branding?

3. How is mixing up referrals to the forum "oc" instead of "ocn" in the same sentence that also talks about "oc", as in an overclock, a good thing?

4. Calling this forum simply "Overclock" can be seen as both generic and arrogant. We aren't "overclock", we are a forum that also talks about overclocking, but many other things - the news reel in the front page is a well known feature of this forum that others don't have, but there's lots more. We do try to be the best that we can be and that may even mean being the best in this or that area, in this or that timeframe, but that should not equate to pretending to be the best and always. It's a core difference in perception of attitude that is the difference between being a healthy, welcoming community and a pretentious one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirus2012*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You should definitely add the .net back. Overclock is just a word, but *overclock.net is a brand*. Bring back OCN, there will be no way to distinguish this place.


Bingo!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No not at all ! I in no way wish to change the essence of the community. Myself and Admin were close. Myself and Chipp worked very closely with him on OCN and related projects and we very much know the feel for what the community should be. We have been here for a while and worked with Admin for a lengthy time, trust me we are not looking to move away from Admins initial vision. Just so that it is known, Overclocks facelift concepts and ideas have been around for a long while, before Admin stepped down. Some of the changes you see would have been in place regardless of whether Admin remained or not and I can say that the Overclock logo and removal of .net was one of them. So I can assure you this is not some ''Takeover'' bid or any undoing of the original vision.
> 
> Things change, and times move on. While the .net was a part of the overall name, you have to remember that back in the day many sites were associated by their web domain. As time has moved on this is no longer the case and we feel that moving with that change will help us to establish Overclock with the future of how things are on the internet today and what they are to become. Furthermore the Logo's slight change of identity has other benefits when it comes to merchandise and branding in general, shorter and more succinct Logo's/names are inherently much easier to brand and produce.
> 
> I understand that some dislike the change, I do not blame anyone for that as the .net was a part of the identity for a while, but we feel it is time to move forward and gain further identity with our name than what the .net added overall.
> 
> Thanks all.


I take it that your deliberate phrasing in spelling out "Overclock" without the ".net", even instead of making use of the much faster "OCN", means that you don't agree with what Chipp said (see TwoCables' quote of Chipp's post in the original thread about the site's facelift)?

So, what is the actual direction that this forum is taking?

Many sites were associated with the web domain and that web domain was also usually a generic ".com" that never made it into the site's / company's culture / sense of belonging / identification / abbreviation. Not to mention that ".net" is different and niche. How is renaming the site to a generic and pedantic "Overclock" a good thing?

What I get from your - sorry, but I have to be direct - very weak justification for the logo change is that you guys just want to join the masses in doing what everybody else is doing. We are a niche community with a niche domain name that got incorporated into the site's culture. It's even fitting as "net" perfectly symbolizes the fact that we are a _net_work of people from around the world with a common interest. *Everything about the logo made sense.*

Even the blue color:

https://van.physics.illinois.edu/qa/listing.php?id=1552
Quote:


> Q: Which is hotter white fire or blue fire?
> 
> A: So, unless something else is going on, an object that looks blue probably has a higher temperature than something that looks white.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flame
Quote:


> For a given flame's region, the closer to white on this scale, the hotter that section of the flame is. The transitions are often apparent in fires, in which the color emitted closest to the fuel is white, with an orange section above it, and reddish flames the highest of all.[4] *A blue-colored flame only emerges when the amount of soot decreases and the blue emissions from excited molecular radicals become dominant*, though the blue can often be seen near the base of candles where airborne soot is less concentrated.


*You've basically turned an awesome sounding and looking gas powered forum into a soot ridden diesel one.*

For all the reasons above and all the others people mentioned, this change doesn't add up. Why would a niche forum be doing what everybody else is doing? Why aren't we using a generic looking vBulletin layout too? Even back in the vBulletin days this site didn't look anything like a vBulletin site because it was hand customized to suit the community's needs. This is what made the site what it is and it's what this community does. Lead, do different, be ourselves. What you are doing is following, and when it comes to a half baked design, following three years too late.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I give up. What's the point? They're just going to do whatever they want to do regardless of what we say about it after they do it. Even when you voice your opinion, the feeling given back is like, "Thank you, but this is what we want to do and so we're not going to change no matter what anyone else thinks".
> 
> That does it. I'm going to make a poll for this.
> 
> *Edit:* Done: http://www.overclock.net/t/1582093/should-ocn-put-net-back-in-the-logo
> .


Voted.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How to destroy a perfectly good brand 101... Change it to something the userbase doesn't identify with. Everybody still reffers to it as OCN because its easy and instantly recognizable. OC and Overclock are far too broad to use as a name in the field this community operates.
> Its like a company like dell changes its name to Computer.
> 
> I have a simple question would you want people talking about this community with OC and Overclock or as OCN and Overclock.net.
> 
> "Hey you should check out that Overclock forum for computer help"
> *"Which one there are dozens of overclock forums on the internet"*
> 
> Now you can say but you guys will still refer to it as OCN so its not that big of a problem. Yes true, but what about new members will they still refer to this as OCN?


Exactly. There are quite a few out there, but none is called "overclock.net", none can be easily shortened to "OCN" and still keep its identity and none can be easily found by just typing it as you hear it in the web browser's address bar. Why mess this all up?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pointy*
> 
> Their arguements that not everything is identified by its domain name is valid. But the .net has become more than just the website address its part of this websites identity/culture.
> 
> Ah just went up and read two cables response. Basically same as what i wrote so just ignore me
> 
> 
> 
> If your post is ignored, then it's one less voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way you said this: while their argument is valid that sites aren't being identified as much by their domain name, "Overclock*.net*" became this site's brand name. It's the name of this site. It's also not a noun or a verb, or even an adjective. "Overclock" *is* a noun, it *is* a verb, and it can be an adjective (and it has been used that way). You do *NOT* want to put something like that in your logo. Should a car company change their logo to just be "Drive" or something like that?
> 
> There's another problem with removing ".net": *this site is not just about overclocking*. "Overclock.net" encompasses everything that this site discusses, but "Overclock" implies that this site is *only* about overclocking.
> .
Click to expand...

Agreed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock or "OC" is far too generic.
> 
> overclock3d.net or OC3D.net still uses the .net in their logo, BUT it was never really apart of the name. No one ever said go to OC3DN... we here though, are defined by that N. OCN is overclock.net.
> 
> overclockers.co.uk just goes by Overclockers UK in their banner, but it's still more unique and informative than just "overclock". It tells you it's a site for overclockers and probably more so towards UK overclockers.
> 
> overclockers.com
> 
> extremeoverclocking.com
> 
> xtremesystems.org
> 
> hardforum.com
> 
> overclock.pl
> 
> pureoverclock.com
> 
> overclockers.com.au
> 
> ocforum.pl
> 
> reddit.com/r/overclocking
> 
> This is just a short list searching for overclock on google. You're going to ruin your brand image by neglecting the .net. I'm sorry, but it tells people who you are and without it, the name of this forum is far too generic.
> 
> Even the .com address routes you to the .net site instead of keeping the .com ( an easy configuration at that ), so it doesn't seem like you're much committed to the change, paired with things others have pointed out.


Voilá! Thanks for the examples.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante020*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I may not be the most active user judging by posts but I have been around for a LONG time...even a few years before I created this account. I've received a ton of valuable advice on computers, technology, and otherwise. I've returned the favor many times. I have seen many people come and go and have survived several site "updates" but this one takes the cake and I don't like where it's going. I get that in the end it's a business but it's also so much more than that. Most of the value comes in the form of it's active user base and in a specialized forum such as OCN, it's important to keep those knowledgeable and helpful users around as they form the foundation and provide value for everyone.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not opposed to change. But change for its own sake can be catastrophic. Many long-time users consider OCN as their internet home. Everyone has opinions and many protest change but I'm not sure that you guys see the big picture.
> 
> Instead of making (drastic?) changes you could get some input from reputable users. Possibly offer several possible layouts/themes before forcing a less functional and mismatched version of what we already had. It could be a community project with input from everyone and in the end most users can come out happy with the changes they had a hand in deciding.
> 
> I actually like modern flat designs but this color palette is just bad. The header is black while the rest of the site is blue/gray/white - it looks terrible. It also resizes when you start scrolling. Why? There's no good shortcut to PMs or subs. Some buttons got flattened and others didn't. Text isn't centered in the report/rep/quote buttons. The report flag isn't scaled correctly. Only some instances of the OCN flame were updated. The Reply box isn't themed. I could go on ad-nauseam. At least hire a graphic artist if you're going to reskin the site and do it right the first time.
> 
> As for the site name, I've always identified as Overclock.net or OCN. I don't like the name change and it appears I'm not the only one but in the end it's not my forum to run. That said, I haven't heard a convincing argument as for why the change was necessary. Overclock is generic and not really an brand- just say it out loud: "Overclock" vs "Overclock.net". I know what I'd choose.
> 
> If you're going to rebrand to "Overclock" at least do it right and change the TLD to Overclock.com since it's already forwarding here anyway.
> 
> In the end I'll stick around but OCN seems less of a community with each passing year. I don't think there's a good sense of direction as to where we should be heading and we all need to get on the same page or soon we'll just be another tech forum instead of friendly and helpful community that got us here today.


I concur.


----------



## TwoCables

Wow. If they don't put ".net" back in the logo after THAT, then I will be very tempted to leave and never come back here.

tpi2007, your post is probably the best one by far.


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wow. If they don't put ".net" back in the logo after THAT, then I will be very tempted to leave and never come back here.
> 
> tpi2007, your post is probably the best one by far.


Well, sorry to see you go, because you know they are not going to change it.
Ever since the Huddler update things have been going down here. They don't seem to care about the core users that made this site what it is (was?), it is about the money and "branding".


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blupupher*
> 
> Well, sorry to see you go, because you know they are not going to change it.
> Ever since the Huddler update things have been going down here. They don't seem to care about the core users that made this site what it is (was?), *it is about the money and "branding".*


After this update, there is no more branding. So it's just about the money.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wow. If they don't put ".net" back in the logo after THAT, then I will be very tempted to leave and never come back here.
> 
> tpi2007, your post is probably the best one by far.


Thanks TwoCables! And I've got to say that I appreciate very much what you've been doing in this regard too - I was still collecting my thoughts about the new design when I first read your post about the blue flames being the hottest. Attention to detail + being relevant, is what this forum should be about and when I saw that sentence of yours it really cemented my idea of how wrong many of these changes were.

I have been noticing, albeit in a very unscientific way, that, unless everybody on this forum is a great fan of Fallout 4 and is playing it, is it me or the "x Users Online" has decreased since the new design debuted? I don't want to leave, and I hope you don't leave either TwoCables, as some core parts of the forum are still here, but a forum is what the community makes of it, and without a community it's the forum that goes away. I don't want to sound pessimistic, and there is probably another explanation. Studying for exams? Playing the games people bought in the sales? Perhaps. Even if so, it doesn't make our complaints any less valid.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blupupher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wow. If they don't put ".net" back in the logo after THAT, then I will be very tempted to leave and never come back here.
> 
> tpi2007, your post is probably the best one by far.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, sorry to see you go, because you know they are not going to change it.
> Ever since the Huddler update things have been going down here. They don't seem to care about the core users that made this site what it is (was?), it is about the money and "branding".
Click to expand...

I said that I'd be very *tempted* to leave and never come back here. I didn't say that I would definitely do that.

Of *COURSE* I know they won't listen to us. I'm not new here! I participated in the public invitation-only beta testing of Huddler. I know how they operate on here, but a guy can dream can't he? heh









I'm here every single day for several *hours* per day. I know more than anyone that this site and this community has gone downhill ever since that dark day on November 9th, 2011. I should know more than anyone that they're more interested in money than in we, the people of Overclock.net (that was unintentional).

*Edit:* This thread is being watched by moderators as I'm beginning this edit, so I cannot make a consecutive post. I'll just post again if this edit is missed.







heh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wow. If they don't put ".net" back in the logo after THAT, then I will be very tempted to leave and never come back here.
> 
> tpi2007, your post is probably the best one by far.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TwoCables!
Click to expand...

You're VERY welcome. It has warmed my heart to see posts like yours. Well, not only *like* yours, but yours *in particular*. I can't wait to see ENTERPRISE and Chipp attempt to respond. I could say more, but I must choose very carefully what I say and DON'T say.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> And I've got to say that I appreciate very much what you've been doing in this regard too


Oh, it's a true pleasure!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I was still collecting my thoughts about the new design when I first read your post about the blue flames being the hottest. Attention to detail + being relevant, is what this forum should be about and when I saw that sentence of yours it really cemented my idea of how wrong many of these changes were.


And *are*. I honestly feel that all anyone has to do is try my theme and they will see just how bad these changes really are. I believe with every single atom of my being that *every single thing that I have done with OCN Classic* is PRECISELY what *THEY* should have done. I am including everything from the big and obvious differences all the way to the differences that take a long time to finally notice. Believe me, I have done some *extremely* detailed work here and every time I switch back and forth between my theme and OCN's.... sigh. Words just fail me.

*Edit:*

I'm just going to go ahead and say it: @Chipp and @ENTERPRISE, I hereby challenge you both to live with my theme for 7 days of use. That means that if you skip a day, then you don't get to count that day. Just give my theme 7 days, even if it's not 7 days right in a row. I mean, we all have our days where we don't get to be on our computers. On the 8th day, get back to me and tell me what you *now* think of your default theme.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I have been noticing, albeit in a very unscientific way, that, unless everybody on this forum is a great fan of Fallout 4 and is playing it, is it me or the "x Users Online" has decreased since the new design debuted? I don't want to leave, and I hope you don't leave either TwoCables, as some core parts of the forum as still here, but a forum is what the community makes of it, and without a community it's the forum that goes away. I don't want to sound pessimistic, and there is probably another explanation. Studying for exams? Playing the games people bought in the sales? Perhaps. Even if so, it doesn't make our complaints any less valid.


Interesting. I never look at that number because I have noticed that Huddler seems to never really know when someone has logged out or logged in.


----------



## Millerboy3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I said that I'd be very *tempted* to leave and never come back here. I didn't say that I would definitely do that.
> 
> Of *COURSE* I know they won't listen to us. I'm not new here! I participated in the public invitation-only beta testing of Huddler. I know how they operate on here, but a guy can dream can't he? heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here every single day for several *hours* per day. I know more than anyone that this site and this community has gone downhill ever since that dark day on November 9th, 2011. I should know more than anyone that they're more interested in money than in we, the people of *Overclock* (that was unintentional).


There I returned the the "facelift" spelling error.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millerboy3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I said that I'd be very *tempted* to leave and never come back here. I didn't say that I would definitely do that.
> 
> Of *COURSE* I know they won't listen to us. I'm not new here! I participated in the public invitation-only beta testing of Huddler. I know how they operate on here, but a guy can dream can't he? heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here every single day for several *hours* per day. I know more than anyone that this site and this community has gone downhill ever since that dark day on November 9th, 2011. I should know more than anyone that they're more interested in money than in we, the people of *Overclock* (that was unintentional).
> 
> 
> 
> There I returned the the "facelift" spelling error.
Click to expand...

LOL Nice.


----------



## TwoCables

My post above has been updated with a challenge posed to @Chipp and @ENTERPRISE. I'm looking forward to your responses. If my challenge gets accepted by either of you or even *both* of you, then I will need to know *when* you begin the challenge. This will tell me which version you started with so that I know whether you would need to be notified of any updates that I may end up releasing.

Firefox is recommended. Internet Explorer is not supported.


----------



## TheReciever

They only check the forum once a week so it will be a while.


----------



## TwoCables

Oh really? That explains a *LOT*.


----------



## iscariot

I dont normally involve myself in this sort of debate especially given Im not a heavy user but I have to say in this case I fully agree. To me this *IS* Overclock.net and not just overclock. The new logo and reference to Overclock just doesnt seem right.

Its a shame to loose your brand..... It will become just Overclock sooner rather than later if the reference is lost on screen.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh really? That explains a *LOT*.


Well that's how they used to operate in the rep suggestion thread. It's not like they tell us if that practice changed so just going off of previous experiences


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh really? That explains a *LOT*.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's how they used to operate in the rep suggestion thread. It's not like they tell us if that practice changed so just going off of previous experiences
Click to expand...

Oh, well still.


----------



## TheReciever




----------



## TwoCables

I wish I could say more. heh I'll be nice.


----------



## TheReciever

Yeah, its that or a thread lock lol


----------



## Almost Heathen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirus2012*
> 
> You should definitely add the .net back. Overclock is just a word, but overclock.net is a brand. Bring back OCN, there will be no way to distinguish this place.


My thoughts exactly.

Removing the ".net" and the blue in the flame makes the logo look perhaps more modern and streamlined, but it's such a detriment to the brand it's baffling it was ever approved.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Yeah, its that or a thread lock lol


I was just tempted to elaborate on and explain what I meant by "That explains a *LOT*". I don't know if I should - or if I even need to. lol I would bet that most people here upon learning that Chipp and ENTERPRISE spend far less time on here than we do would say the same thing that I did: "Well that explains a lot!"

...especially ever since 2½ weeks ago on November 16th.


----------



## deafboy

Will always be OCN and overclock.net to me and I will refer to it as such...


----------



## Haze80

Ban hammer for the new design. I want the blue flame back with the .net
This new design and colors make it feel old and boring with no personality.


----------



## white owl

Should say "OCN" or "overclock.net".
I am not a member of Overclock.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I was just tempted to elaborate on and explain what I meant by "That explains a *LOT*". I don't know if I should - or if I even need to. lol I would bet that most people here upon learning that Chipp and ENTERPRISE spend far less time on here than we do would say the same thing that I did: "Well that explains a lot!"
> 
> ...especially ever since 2½ weeks ago on November 16th.


The fact that they used metrics _alone_ should give a rough idea lol

(For the changes made to the forum)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I was just tempted to elaborate on and explain what I meant by "That explains a *LOT*". I don't know if I should - or if I even need to. lol I would bet that most people here upon learning that Chipp and ENTERPRISE spend far less time on here than we do would say the same thing that I did: "Well that explains a lot!"
> 
> ...especially ever since 2½ weeks ago on November 16th.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that they used metrics _alone_ should give a rough idea lol
> 
> (For the changes made to the forum)
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## 98uk

I vote not to change it. I don't see the importance of a TLD in the branding of the site.

I believe the move against it is more spurned on by certain users being scared of change, similar to the way many protested the site moving to Huddler.

I say take the branding to the next level and forget about a TLD considered legacy in the minds of many!


----------



## Jiryama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I vote not to change it. I don't see the importance of a TLD in the branding of the site.
> 
> I believe the move against it is more spurned on by certain users being scared of change, similar to the way many protested the site moving to Huddler.
> 
> I say take the branding to the next level and forget about a TLD considered legacy in the minds of many!


TLD can be very important for the branding of the website. People recognize what different TLD's can stand for - .edu is going to be more educational based and if I am looking for research for school or a reputable source I will choose that TLD. If I am looking to find out more about a company or an organization for non profit I am going to the website that is a .org, because I can identify with that. If I am looking for a community based website I am more likely to choose the .net TLD because it is identified as a network. It is the same as I know that something that is .co.uk will most likely be a website in the UK and I am going to move forward because I am in the US and don't need to visit that page.

That is the importance of a TLD. TLD's don't offer any value to a business, no body will say, "I will not visit there because I don't like .net's." or vice versa. This makes it more of an business identified rather an a business driver. That being said, if I am just browsing a long and I see a picture of a logo "Overclock" on someones computer or on the internet somewhere; I will simply think, "Well than." I will not be the LEAST interested in something like that. However, if I were to see "Overclock.net" I will notice the logo with a .net, which I can identify as a community or network of some sort and not just an action that we perform on computers. Having the .net gave it value, that if I visit that place I might meet someone or learn something. Having a logo decal of just,"Overclock" means that I am proud I OC'd my computer and doesn't do anything for this company (Overclock.net).

I get why they did it and where they are coming from but honestly it was a bad call that won't help drive business and it is just upsetting your user base which is a necessity for a forum website. We are a community of intelligent people with a lot to offer anyone who joins and dedicates their time or even just those who browse by and see our News threads. To be more specific, *We are a network of people who have created this amazing community.* Don't take away the only identifier to someone who has no idea who or what we are.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

If this site ever goes .org I'll still call it OCN, OCN.org, Overclock.net dot org.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> I get why they did it and where they are coming from but honestly it was a bad call that won't help drive business and it is just upsetting your user base which is a necessity for a forum website.


You say that, but there are *448,554* registered users of this site. There are *36* users who have posted in this thread, only a percentage of which have complained about the issue.

Some of the loudest mouths have a *lot* of posts in this thread, but the loudest mouths aren't always the most important or correct.

So, as for "_upsetting the userbase_", currently only *0.008%* of people have complained about this change (AND that's counting everyone in this thread as complaining).

So no, I don't think the userbase is upset and I genuinely think people don't care.


----------



## AngeloG.

I don't really care what the forum is named as long as the people stay the same. However, the name "Overclock" is too generic. How is this search engine optimized? Or are you hoping it shows up when people look up overclocking issues without even wanting to search for the forum itself?

If the reason is that you find ".net" outdated, just change the logo to "OCN - The Pursuit of Performance". Brand-able, recognizable and easily searchable.


----------



## Jiryama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> You say that, but there are _448,554_ registered users of this site. There are _36_ users who have posted in this thread, only a percentage of which have complained about the issue.
> 
> Some of the loudest mouths have a lot of posts in this thread, but the *loudest mouths aren't always the most important or correct.*
> 
> So, as for "_upsetting the userbase_", currently only 0.008% of people have complained about this change (AND that's counting everyone in this thread as complaining).
> 
> So no, I don't think the userbase is upset and I genuinely think people don't care.


Some of the loudest mouths are the first to help people and are a part of the foundation of the forum, if the foundation falls apart the problems spread. Also, this is in the suggestions section, first time i've been over here was because of this thread. Hardly exposure to the problem and it will hardly get a real time result in it's current situation. You're right, I don't think some people care; I don't care that my neighbor across the street plants roses in front of her house when I think that lily's would better contrast with the house, but I don't go over there and tell her she shouldn't do it - because I don't care. Basically, as long as there are more people that say Yes add it than those that say No don't, it matters.

I think the Admins should send out an mass email and invite people to take a poll to see the response. Lock the comments to avoid fighting and give the 4 options, Yes,No, I don't care, Too generic. Get the results and put the situation to bed on whether it is wanted or not and move forward in adding it or a compromise like a couple people have mentioned prior.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> Some of the loudest mouths are the first to help people and are a part of the foundation of the forum, if the foundation falls apart the problems spread. Also, this is in the suggestions section, first time i've been over here was because of this thread. Hardly exposure to the problem and it will hardly get a real time result in it's current situation. You're right, I don't think some people care; I don't care that my neighbor across the street plants roses in front of her house when I think that lily's would better contrast with the house, but I don't go over there and tell her she shouldn't do it - because I don't care. Basically, as long as there are more people that say Yes add it than those that say No don't, it matters.
> 
> I think the Admins should send out an mass email and invite people to take a poll to see the response. Lock the comments to avoid fighting and give the 4 options, Yes,No, I don't care, Too generic. Get the results and put the situation to bed on whether it is wanted or not and move forward in adding it or a compromise like a couple people have mentioned prior.


In the end, this site is now a business asset, owned by Wikia Gaming, therefore I doubt they would do anything like send a big email campaign. Firstly it costs money and secondly I suspect they aren't looking for that feedback.

I think, rightly, they will just push on and build the site they want, not the one a few loud people want.


----------



## Jiryama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> In the end, this site is now a business asset, owned by Wikia Gaming, therefore I doubt they would do anything like send a big email campaign. Firstly it costs money and secondly I suspect they aren't looking for that feedback.
> 
> I think, rightly, they will just push on and build the site they want, not the one a few loud people want.


Yeah I don't doubt that and I know that to an extent that they don't want that level of feedback otherwise they would have sent out a feeler to see how people would respond. Until they do get that general consensus on the situation though, saying that it is just a few a few of the loud people is inaccurate. We don't know how many because they haven't done that consensus.

At some point they will need to realize that they can't run this like a traditional company because they don't pay us to be here, it's voluntary. Now I'm not saying people will just up and leave, (some might) but it will definitely leave cracks that can be easily stressed later.


----------



## HITTI

It's sad to see the way ocn is going. I been seeing it since 2005/2006 to now.

Thanks to ocn dark theme I really don't see any the changes baboons are making to ocn.

IT'S CALLED

*OVERCLOCK.NET*


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> You say that, but there are *448,554* registered users of this site. There are *36* users who have posted in this thread, only a percentage of which have complained about the issue.
> 
> Some of the loudest mouths have a *lot* of posts in this thread, but the loudest mouths aren't always the most important or correct.
> 
> So, as for "_upsetting the userbase_", currently only *0.008%* of people have complained about this change (AND that's counting everyone in this thread as complaining).
> 
> So no, I don't think the userbase is upset and I genuinely think people don't care.


That's actually a pretty good point. This thread has been at the top of the feed over 100 times. If "the masses" legitimately cared we would probably be seeing more action in this thread. It's just like my thread complaining about the black bar, had it been wildly unpopular I would have gotten more than 20-30 responses, but it didn't so I moved on. Also Chipp was actually the first one to respond to my thread, someone who's time is probably much better spent doing other things. People in this thread seem to think they are entitled to specific treatment by management when in reality management owes you nothing. You _volunteer_ your time and energy for this site.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> *I think the Admins should send out an mass email and invite people to take a poll to see the response.* Lock the comments to avoid fighting and give the 4 options, Yes,No, I don't care, Too generic. Get the results and put the situation to bed on whether it is wanted or not and move forward in adding it or a compromise like a couple people have mentioned prior.


That would be ludicrously expensive. Mass email services are not free. If this were to ever happen it would not be over a thread where only a handful of users have posted.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> That's actually a pretty good point. This thread has been at the top of the feed over 100 times. If "the masses" legitimately cared we would probably be seeing more action in this thread. It's just like my thread complaining about the black bar, had it been wildly unpopular I would have gotten more than 20-30 responses, but it didn't so I moved on. Also Chipp was actually the first one to respond to my thread, someone who's time is probably much better spent doing other things. People in this thread seem to think they are entitled to specific treatment by management when in reality management owes you nothing. You _volunteer_ your time and energy for this site.
> 
> That would be ludicrously expensive. Mass email services are not free. If this were to ever happen it would not be over a thread where only a handful of users have posted.


It's actually not that great of a point.

Registered users != active users.

How many of those registered are not duplicates? How many of the non-duplicates are still active? Honestly, I don't think I've ever seen the "currently active" feed higher than 3,000 at a time, and that's usually less than 1,000 registered and the rest "guests". So at any given time there's only ever _really_ about 500-700 active registered users, that puts a huge dent in the percentage of users here replying compared to active users.

If we compare 30 users here vs the 700 active and registered users online, we now just went from 0.008% to 4.285%. That's a huge INCREASE.

Do we still count Syrillian as a user despite him not being with us anymore? His account is still here after all... One example, and he's not the only user to pass away, just the most well known. As has also been mentioned earlier in this thread, we've lost tons of prominent users over the years. How many accounts here are just "placeholders" with absolutely no posts, or single post accounts that made a post and never came back? I'd venture at least 100,000+ area. It's not uncommon for people to be greedy and register a bunch of different names they like to keep them to themselves.

Also, most people tend to not post on issues at all. Hell, look at the suggestions section... it's usually just a few of the same people in that section. Shoot, we can expand that, name a section and I can personally guarantee you could easily make a list of users for each section you know would reply. Me? I'm usually just in the Linux section, news section and here in the suggestions/bugs/ocn news sections most. I may venture outside those sections from time to time, but those cases aren't exactly commonplace. I know I'm not the only user like this either.

Overall point is though, you can't judge the popularity of a single thread in a single section. Now if Huddler had site-wide "announcements / stickies" then I can almost guarantee there would be more people posting here for the simple fact that most people stick to 1 or 2 main sections and don't pay much attention to what's happening outside those sections.


----------



## Klue22

Sorry, what I meant to say is that even if you were to compile a list of users who you could deem are "active" on the site (say activity within the last two weeks), the percentage that have responded to this thread is still quite low. Even the ~5% you gave is just a small proportion of the userbase. Additionally, the number viewing this thread right now is 6 users. It stands to reason that the number who have viewed the thread is much higher than the number responded, and it stands to reason further that the number who have seen the threat title, is vastly greater than that.


----------



## Jiryama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> That would be ludicrously expensive. Mass email services are not free. If this were to ever happen it would not be over a thread where only a handful of users have posted.


I don't know if I am missing something here or not... but how would it be so crazy expensive when you have a built in private messaging system?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> I don't know if I am missing something here or not... but how would it be so crazy expensive when you have a built in private messaging system?


You could use PM, but i'm not sure it's worth the effort for such a minor change... and to build a poll most people would likely ignore.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> You could use PM, but i'm not sure it's worth the effort for such a minor change... *and to build a poll most people would likely ignore.*


And this is where most of my post tried to focus. No matter what we do, or how popular or controversial the topic be, the unfortunate reality is that most people will likely ignore such threads. So trying to come up with percentages or statistics based on replies vs registered users really becomes useless.

You're never really going to get a huge response in these types of threads unless you do something like "[Giving away $100] I suggest changing the logo to include the .net" at which point you simply garner people who are only posting because of the money offered and not getting genuine opinions.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> I don't know if I am missing something here or not... but how would it be so crazy expensive when you have a built in private messaging system?


Using the PM system would keep the costs mostly internal. Whether or not the system could handle half a million PMs is another thing though. Mass email services typically are built to handle such loads but charge on a per-address basis. Now you could limit the emails to "active users" but there has to be the backend algorithm capable of sorting users to work for that. Additionally, many users opt to receive PM notifications via email which would be a double-whammy in terms of logistics.


----------



## Decade

Overclock.net is the established brand name.

Simple as that.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> You say that, but there are *448,554* registered users of this site. There are *36* users who have posted in this thread, only a percentage of which have complained about the issue.
> 
> Some of the loudest mouths have a *lot* of posts in this thread, but the loudest mouths aren't always the most important or correct.
> 
> So, as for "_upsetting the userbase_", currently only *0.008%* of people have complained about this change (AND that's counting everyone in this thread as complaining).
> 
> So no, I don't think the userbase is upset and I genuinely think people don't care.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> That's actually a pretty good point. This thread has been at the top of the feed over 100 times. If "the masses" legitimately cared we would probably be seeing more action in this thread. It's just like my thread complaining about the black bar, had it been wildly unpopular I would have gotten more than 20-30 responses, but it didn't so I moved on. Also Chipp was actually the first one to respond to my thread, someone who's time is probably much better spent doing other things. People in this thread seem to think they are entitled to specific treatment by management when in reality management owes you nothing. You _volunteer_ your time and energy for this site.


Not so fast. You're both missing three things:

1. In addition to what Shrak very well pointed out, you also have to count the banned accounts from spammers and even regular members that were banned.

2. The simple fact that non registered users or registered users who don't bother to log in every time they visit and who may not like the new design and would have something to say on this occasion don't even know that this thread exists because this section doesn't show up if you're not logged in.

3. And finally, you're missing fours threads about this, possibly more, that spread the issue thin:

a) the mother of all threads, "A New Face for Overclock.net", where most of the discussion and opinions were posted. This is where most people bothered to post all their ideas once and be done with it. That thread currently has 886 posts, so I'd pay attention to that.

b) "OCN Dark Theme" thread, currently with 273 posts;

c) TwoCables's ""The Way That It Probably Should Have Been" - THIS THREAD IS NO LONGER ITS HOME" thread, which, as the title says, was superseded by another (see below), currently has 141 posts;

d) The thread that superseded the one above, "OCN Classic Theme - Now with One-Click Log-In (and more)!", currently with 100 posts.

Then factor in all the people that are just using the above themes and after that simply don't care because their problem is solved.

When it comes down to it, many of the present community's problems with the redesign are indeed solved, we can actually get what we want as long as we are using the specified tools and web browsers, but that isn't the end of it because this change affects the image future members will get of the community and what will become of it. In a way, we are talking about a disconnect between the current community, how it got in touch with this forum, how it perceives it and the future one, how from now on that will happen and the likelihood of there starting to be quite the cognitive dissonance among the community as a whole, between what it is and what it showcases.

And for the nth time, this isn't about being afraid of change. How is making that statement alone supposed to convince anybody when it's devoid of any form of argument?

How is changing something for the sake of it a good thing regardless of its merits or lack thereof? Is that discussion in 2015 not to be had anymore, is that it? We just need an "oh shiny" moment no matter if it makes sense?

As was posted before in here and in other threads, the blue flame actually means something that the white one doesn't. It's not only OCN's immediately recognizable trademark shade of blue, the blue flame is the hottest, thus it goes well with both the community's spirit and the slogan "The pursuit of performance" that is _right beneath the logo_. What this change means is that we went from something that made sense to something that is in frontal contradiction with the site's motto and spirit. A second rate white flame filled with soot.

The ".net" part was also already extensively explained and it also makes sense from a wide variety of perspectives. It's non generic, non brand diluting, not arrogant, it's the reason we abbreviate it to the iconic "OCN", it symbolizes the fact that we're a _net_work of people with a common interest and it immediately distinguishes itself from all the other overclock forums whereas a generic "overclock" reference will most probably raise questions about which one is being talked about.

If we were only worried about our personal dislike for these decisions like so many unfortunately are in relation to so many other things - the "That particular issue doesn't affect me, so: it's not important / you're making too much noise / I don't care / it's not a big deal / etc" mentality that doesn't look past both the immediate and a certain notion of egocentrism, we would have wrapped it up already.


----------



## MattyMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> As was posted before in here and in other threads, the blue flame actually means something that the white one doesn't. It's not only OCN's immediately recognizable trademark shade of blue, the blue flame is the hottest, thus it goes well with both the community's spirit and the slogan "The pursuit of performance" that is _right beneath the logo_. What this change means is that we went from something that made sense to something that is in frontal contradiction with the site's motto and spirit. A second rate white flame filled with soot.
> 
> The ".net" part was also already extensively explained and it also makes sense from a wide variety of perspectives. It's non generic, non brand diluting, not arrogant, it's the reason we abbreviate it to the iconic "OCN", it symbolizes the fact that we're a _net_work of people with a common interest and it immediately distinguishes itself from all the other overclock forums whereas a generic "overclock" reference will most probably raise questions about which one is being talked about.


I've been silently observing the developments of the new design. I mostly lurk and read, take part in FAH competitions and such. Overall I don't mind the new design nearly as much as others. I am only saddened by the fact that it still isn't a liquid design and won't fill my 1080p screen... It's nearly 2016 and we still haven't figured that out?

I was sad to see the blue and .net leave the logo and you summarized the reasoning for why it should be there quite well.

Everywhere on the web, it's OCN. Because overclock by itself can refer to a few sites... There's overclockers, overclockersclub, overclockers uk (store), extreme overclocking, overclock3d, probably more I don't know of. The .net separated this site from the others.


----------



## SigTauMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirus2012*
> 
> You should definitely add the .net back. Overclock is just a word, but overclock.net is a brand. Bring back OCN, there will be no way to distinguish this place.


this.

Branding is important, and the absence of .net hurts this one. I like all the other changes, but the .net should come back.


----------



## Nilareon

I can't believe this atrocity hasn't been resolved yet. Why can't we just have our blue flame back at the bare minimum? This just goes to show how little the administration of this establishment knows about marketing, and the history of marketing.

What we need to do is boycott this website. We don't have admin control panel access and we never will. The administration doesn't care about what the community thinks they've already proven that. Change doesn't happen by a compilation of words and sentences, change happens with actions. We need to band together, get as many people as we can on board with this and boycott OCN. Spread the news, plan dates, make it happen!

Once this boycott proves to be a success, we not only demand the renewal of our original name and logo, we demand a forum wide poll for all changes to this domain to ensure it's within the users favor. They may own this website but it would be nothing without the community that drives it!

Let's make this happen! Who's with me?









#OCNtakeover


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirus2012*
> 
> I can't believe this atrocity hasn't been resolved yet. Why can't we just have our blue flame back at the bare minimum? This just goes to show how little the administration of this establishment knows about marketing, and the history of marketing.
> 
> What we need to do is boycott this website. We don't have admin control panel access and we never will. The administration doesn't care about what the community thinks they've already proven that. Change doesn't happen by a compilation of words and sentences, change happens with actions. We need to band together, get as many people as we can on board with this and boycott OCN. Spread the news, plan dates, make it happen!
> 
> Once this boycott proves to be a success, we not only demand the renewal of our original name and logo, we demand a forum wide poll for all changes to this domain to ensure it's within the users favor. They may own this website but it would be nothing without the community that drives it!
> 
> Let's make this happen! Who's with me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #OCNtakeover


ooh BRB with my cappuccino....mkay


----------



## josepi

Hi guys,

After everything I have read, I will just like to contribute something which I think pretty much explains why this is happening. If anyone cares of course









10 Rebranding Failures and How Much They Cost

#BringBackOCN


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirus2012*
> 
> I can't believe this atrocity hasn't been resolved yet. Why can't we just have our blue flame back at the bare minimum? This just goes to show how little the administration of this establishment knows about marketing, and the history of marketing.
> 
> What we need to do is boycott this website. We don't have admin control panel access and we never will. The administration doesn't care about what the community thinks they've already proven that. Change doesn't happen by a compilation of words and sentences, change happens with actions. We need to band together, get as many people as we can on board with this and boycott OCN. Spread the news, plan dates, make it happen!
> 
> Once this boycott proves to be a success, we not only demand the renewal of our original name and logo, we demand a forum wide poll for all changes to this domain to ensure it's within the users favor. They may own this website but it would be nothing without the community that drives it!
> 
> Let's make this happen! Who's with me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #OCNtakeover


No.

And that same administration who knows literally or nothing has driven the site for over a decade and increased numbers year on year until the point they got bought.

Awful right...


----------



## Nilareon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> And that same administration who knows literally or nothing has driven the site for over a decade and increased numbers year on year until the point they got bought.


Maybe my hyperbolic statement was a tad too serious and you missed some of the satire. Regardless - it wasn't them.

It was the fact this was one of the first homes for enthusiasts, and housed many people who proved to be very knowledgeable. It was the quality content posted by each and every user here day in and day out. Those are two of the main components of this websites success. This forum could be a free forum hosted by someone like forumotion, and the we could have half the functionality that we have now - but people would still come back.

Don't act like this is a million dollar company. This is forum that currently has 2,797 active users as I type this. It's not THAT big of a deal. In terms of success stories this website is a speck of dust on the stack of real success stories. It takes half a brain and some common sense to run this place because as I said, forums are community driven. The powers at be here at OCN do not run around passing out flyers, chill.

AND with that being said, I love OCN dearly.


----------



## Stuuut

Active numbers have gone down greatly from when i first joined i think. Don't know for sure though but i seem to remember there being usually 5k plus members online a few years ago.
Especially this year it has gotten rather quiet here.


----------



## Nilareon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Active numbers have gone down greatly from when i first joined i think. Don't know for sure though but i seem to remember there being usually 5k plus members online a few years ago.
> Especially this year it has gotten rather quiet here.


Some may also notice the number of "quality" users we have here as well. It's been diminished.


----------



## dlee7283

is their a way yall can make a script so I can use my own logo that has the .net included in the banner?

Honestly guys the new name is hipersterish, the rest of the site redesign looks good on desktop and mobile.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> is their a way yall can make a script so I can use my own logo that has the .net included in the banner?
> 
> Honestly guys the new name is hipersterish, the rest of the site redesign looks good on desktop and mobile.


This CSS restores the old logo (sourced from an internet archive):



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


@namespace url(http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);

@-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {

.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover,.fixed-scroll-breakpoint .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink {
    background-image:url('data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAOMAAAA3CAYAAAD+If11AAAACXBIWXMAAAsTAAALEwEAmpwYAAAAIGNIUk0AAHolAACAgwAA+f8AAIDpAAB1MAAA6mAAADqYAAAXb5JfxUYAAMNbSURBVHgBAEvDtDwBi6zDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAAHBAQEAQAAAPgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD///8ADgsLAAoICAD+//8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFk9JgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEDAoKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP79/QD8/v0AAgIDAP7+/gABAQEAAAAAAAAAAAD///8EAAAAGwICAtr///8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP7//wALCQkACwgIAP3//wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEEQ0NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgICAPX08wDq6uwACQ0SAAUGBAD//wAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAD//f7+Vf///4YFBQX/AgEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP///wADAwMA/gAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAE/v//AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP//AAABAQD7+PYADAwOAA8NEwD8+/oAAAAAAAAAAAABAgL/9/j4ePb397QQDg7RBgQEAP///wAAAAAAAAAAAAABAQD///8A////AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAwQA9PLwAPz59wAHBgcABQUFAAUFBQAGBAT7BwYG3P8AAJH8/PwFAQEBAAAAAAAAAQEAAAAAAP///wABAAAAAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFwAAABQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAQEA9vX0APz7+QACAgIAAQAAAAEAAAAA////BgUF0wYFBT/y9PRj7fHxAfD09ADr7u4A8PPzAPj4+ADw8/MA+fr6AAEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMgAAAJsAAAADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABQUFAOnn5gD39vQAAAABAP///wD+//8AAgEBAw0JCQD6+/uR9fb2Pfv7+wD4+fkA+vv7APz8/AD6+/sA/v7+AAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAFAAAABLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEBAPz8+gD8+/sAAAD/AAAAAAAAAAAA////AAYGBgALCQkG/wAAuQAAAC0BAQEAAQEBAAEBAQACAQEA+vz8AP3+/gABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA/AAAAAAAAAClAAAAFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMDBADn5eEA+/v6AAEBAQAAAAAA/////QEAAAAPDAsABAICCPf4+Lz///8eAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPz9/QD///8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgAAAAAAAAAMAAAAhAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUAAAARAAAAAAAAAAD9/fwAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAAADgAA/wAIBgcAEA4OAAEBARb+/v7EAAAAHAEBAQAAAAAAAgEBAPD09AD8/v4AAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA/gAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZwAAABkAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEP///o38+/u//v//pAD//wANDxAABAQEAAEBAQAAAAAD////MP7/AAD+/v8ADgsJAPn6+QDx8/Qd+vv7vgQEBEIBAQHkAAAAAAIBAQD3+fkABAMDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA5gAAAAAAAAAAAP//AP3//0kAAACdgX+KAP369wACAwQAAgIFAHn38AAGCg8A/v//AP78+QD//f0AAAEBAAIDBQAEBwoA+/fyAAEBAwABAwMAAwUHAP/+/wAAAQEAAf8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAAAAAAAAAAAA///+AAAAAAD/AP8AAQEBAAH/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP8AAAABAgIA/vz5AP///QD8+PUABAYLAAACAgD9/PkAAP7/AAD//wABBAQABQgMAPz59QACAwYA//78AAMFCQAAAAAA/wAAAAH//wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA/wEBAAEA/wD79/QAAgQEAP7//gD//PwAAAAAAAMGBwABAgUAAP/+AP7+/QACAwQA/fn1AAIHCQAB/wEA/v37AAICBQABAgMAAAD/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQD///4t/Pjzuf79+hkAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAQJDVMDBQmuAAD+AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQD///8A/fr3AP78+gACBAUABAUHAP37+QD/AP8AAwYKAP369wAAAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAFBQoA/gD/AAD//wD9+vgAAAEAAAIDBQD9+/cAAgQGAAMCBQD9/foAAQIEAAECBAAAAP8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP78+y/9+/jI//76CAD/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgQAAwYJTAABArUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP//AAEBAQADAwYAAAEBAP///gDawJ0AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEW////tvj39jP8/PuSAgIDAPz8+wAVFxsABAQGAP7+/QD///8TAAAAHQAAAAAAAP8AAQABABIODQD6+/sA9/j5JfT3970FAwM3BwYG8AEBAQDz9vYADQkJAAEBAQD/AAAAAQEB5gEBAfz///8EAAEBAPv5+Sv///8AlYt5AAMDAgACAgIAAQEBAAEBAQACAQEAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP8AAAABAAD//wAA////AP7+/gD/AAAABQQDAAAAAAAAAAAAAP8AAAABAAAAAAAAAP8AAAAAAQAAAf8AAAAAAAAAAAD//wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEBAAAAAAAAAP8AAAAAAAAAAQEAAAD/AAEAAAAAAAAA/v7/AP7+/wABAgAAAQAAAAICAgD//wAAAAAAAAABAAAA/wEAAAAAAP3+/gAA//4A/f3/AAAB/wAHBwUA//8AAAD/AAAAAAAAAAEAAAEAAAD//wEAAAH/AP//AAD//v8AAgMBAAD/AAAAAQAAAAAAAAAAAAABAQAA/Pz+AP7+/wACAgEAAQEBAAAAAAACAQEAAgIBAAUEBAAHBwQABAMDAP///wAAAAAAAAAAAE5ZbgL//PthKiYeGWFeVgAKCgkA/v7+AAEBAgD+/v4Ar7C2AL/Fzj8DBgivrp+J/wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAICAgD8/P0A8/b4AP79/gAAAQAAAP8AAP7+/wD/AAAA/v7+AP3+/gD9/f4A////AAAAAAABAgEAAAAAAAEAAQADAwIAAwIBAAAAAQACAgEAAAD/AAICAgAAAAAAAP8AAAQDAgAKCQcAAgMDAAD//wAAAAAAU151Af369UYtKSMIZmNaAAICAwD///4AAAABAP7+/gCusbcAwMPNRwEDBbWzqpUAAAAAAAAAAAABAQAA//8AAPP19wD7/f4AAgAAAGJsgQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgBAQCx/v7/M/r5+fgBAQH7AQEBAAQEBQDn5OAAAgIDAP8A/gASFBc8Cw0QAv79/AABAQAA////AAUDAwATDw8A6fzuAPv8/CYA/v6uAAkJTwEAAPMCAQEA8fX1ABIODgABAQEA+vr67Pz9/bkHBgZL9/v7/PH09Kv///8AHA8IAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA/v7/APf4+gD6+/wADQwIAAMCAgD///8AAAAAAAECBAL9/vYYJCIfACgnJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD///8AAAIBAP7//tf9/Pn/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA/wD/APPz9gD8//8A/f39AAEAAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPv7/AD7BQUABwMDAP8AAAAAAAAAAAAABQAA/0IhIB0AISAeAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPz9/QD29/cAAAIB7gECAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD//wAA8vT4APz8/QABAgEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHb//wA4AQEAAAICAgYAAAAVAAAAAAEBAQD29fQA///9AAD/AAcPERR4AgAAAAABAQABAQAAAAAAAP7//wAJBgYADgwMAO7x8QD9/v5B8vX1jgIDA2oBAQH79/n5AOXr6wAAAAAA/v7++wEBAWEFAwM/+vz8yv39/eMsHRcAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAICAQD+//4A8/X3AAsKCAACAQEAAAAAAAIEBAr//v4zGBgWAP7+/gAAAAEAAAD/AAAAAQDs7e4A4eLmAAEBAfWvoY4A/v7/AAAAAAD/AAAA8/X3AP/9/gD/AgEAAQEBAAD/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEBAQABAf8AAP//AAD//wAAAAAA/v77DgMEA0YdHBoA/v7/AAAA/wAAAAAAAAABAPDw8gDg4eQAAwQH3gIFCAD+/v8AAAAAAAEBAADz9PgA/P39AAEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHQAAAGsBAf8AAgICAAYGCAL//wBhAAAABQAAAAACAgIAAwIEAAUHB2AEBAUxAAAAAAMCAAAAAAAAAQEBAAAAAAD/AP8ADgsKAAsJCQAAAAAA/P39ZP78/Fz9/f0A/f39APv8/AD5+voA+/z8AJiUn+v7/PysKRoU4iwdF//U5OoA0eHoBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAQEA/v7/AP7+/wD//wAA//8AAP77+R8LCwkmFRUTAP7/AAD///8A/v8AAP7//wDs7e4A4ePm/gMFCeH+/v8A/v7/AP7+/wDz9PcA/P3+AAEBAQABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAQD39/oA+/v7AAAA/gD///4A/vz7BwoHBwIUFBMA/v7+AP7/AAD+/wAA///+APDv8gDo6ezuAQMEzKygiAD/AP8A/wD/APL1+AD8/v4AAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUAAAABYDAQEABQMBAAoNDQAJCQpf/fz8ff///xP///8U/v79cAwMD5gICQsA///+AAIBAQD//wAA+/v8AAAAAAAAAAAAAgECAA4MDQAFBQUAAP//AP3+/p7///8gAgEBAAQDAwAGBQUAAQEBAAAAAAAoGhQAAAAAAAAAAAAFAwMBAAAAYM7e5gUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQEBAPb2+QD9/P0AU1xxAP/9/BETEQ4AGBgWAP///wD+/v8A//7/AP/+/wDv7vAA+fr70gIDB9P/AP4AAAH/AP3//QD///4AAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA9ff7APn6/QBTYHYAAQIEHQ4MCQAYGBYA/gD/AP7+/wD+/v4A/v4AANre3gAA/wHkAP/+5/7//gD9/v0A9Pb5AP7+/gABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGAAAATQEBAAACAgEA////AAcICAAUGBwACgwNfQECAtwCAwLbDA4QjxEUFwABAgEAAAD/AAABAQACAgEA5ubrAPz8/QABAQEAAAD/AAgHBAALCQkA////AAAAAAD///+LDwwMAhENDQASDQ0AEAwMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaFRUBAgIChf///0AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD3+fsAAwUFAAEBAR0NDAoAEhIRAP3+/gD9/v0A/f/+APz9/QDj5ecAAgAC5QH//fUAAAAA/f3+APT0+AD+/gAAAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP7+/wABAAEBAP/9UxAQDgAPDgwA/v3/AP7+/gD+/v8A/Pz7AObl6AABBQX2/gEA+v3+/wD39/sA/f3+AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWAAAALAIBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAMA/wAODw8ACAgIAPb29BABAQIACwsNAAECAgD//v4A/wEBAAMDAgD19fcA4ODmABgYEgABAQUAAQH/AAEAAQALCQkA9vj4APv7+wAAAABU/f39KAMCAtb/AAAACAYGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANCwkJFvH09FbM3OS8NSUd/wAAAAAAAAAAYWx/Af78+QH//P0BAAIBAAIDBf8FBwv+mY55AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGBrfgH9/PkCAP3/AAD//wABBQT/oZeI/gAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAF9qegP/+/wAAAEAAQMGB/ygloMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABkboAB+/v5Af/8/QEAAAAAAAAAAAIEA/8EBQn+AQMGAv399F8SEhEAAwMDAP39/gAAAAEAAAD/APn5+ADY2t0AAQQF7/3+/P34+PwA9/n5AAEAAAADAwMAAAAAAGNuggH7/PgB//38AQD+/wABBAT/BQUH/5qQf/8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGRtgAH7+/gB//z9AQAAAQAAAAAAAQQD/wUECP4EBQj/+PjzPBcWFQADBAUA/f7/AAAA/wABAAAA/Pz9AN/f4wABAQLQBAQJ9/j2+wD8/f4AAwQCAAAA/wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY26DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAQEBAAAAAQABAgEA/v39AAAAAAAAAAAjAAAAGQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAP4ACAcGAAcIFAD+/v4A/v7+AP///gAAAAAA/v//AAUGBQDi198A9vf4AAMDAwAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHBAQACQgIAPv7+wAAAAAA9vn5Svv9/dYAAAAA//7+AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD/AABBDQsLAPf5+TT6+/sPZ2+E9fr38BkCBAYt////M/79/BAA//0JAP4B/v7+/vT7///TYGZ1ygMEB+GalIL5AAAAAGJtgQ/+/Ps/AP79/gAAAf4AAAAAAAAAAAAA/wUBAgPlAwUKzZySev8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAABjboIE/vz5QAD+/wkAAAD9AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAIEBtoCBAXYm496AGVvfwH7+PQYAQEDLAEBAj3//vsQAP8ABQD//wAA+/73YGl5w////swEBQnkl417/wAAAABjbYUA/f35JP/9+y4A/wH5AAAA/wAAAAEAAAADAgUHzZ2Tf+VianoQ//79Rf7//TwA/v4HAP//Av8CA8FibIKompB8/QAAAABmcIQA/Pn0FgABARoBAAFD//37HP/+/ggAAAD+AAAAAv78/fj8///SAAIC7QEB/z8hIB8A/v7/AP8AAAABAP8AAP8AAPr6+gDi4+UAAwQFxAUIDf35+/sA/f//AGtxhAH7+vUXAQAAGwECBEX//fwT//79CgAA/wMA/P70/P//5GBmdMIBBgbdnJKE8QAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGZvgQD8+/YVAP//GwICBEP//fsb//79CgAAAf0AAAAC//z9+vz+/tcB/PnQAf/+KhkbGQD+/v4AAAABAP//AAABAAAA8fT1AOfp6gACAAHAoJR+/l5qfQH//PwuAP//IQAAAPoAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP8BAAECAQMEBcsAAADpAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAgIDAP38/ADw7u0AEhUXAP38/AAAAAAcAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAAA/wD/AAD//QAA//8A////AAAAAAAAAAAABwYGAOjp7wDEytcAMi4jAAcHBgD8/P0AAAAAAAAA/wABAgEACAYHAPQC9QD+/v4A+/z8Pvr7+44AAAD+/P39AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPH7AQQBAP91AwICAAD9/iq5srdu+vjxLP78+kcLCQUOHRwaAA8PDQASEhAA+ff6AOvt7QDm5ekA6uzx/P/9/LdmbX1xAwYK3/369pERCgVfDg8QAP39/QAAAAAAAQEBAP7+/gDr6+70+/oAS2RuhcKbknsAAAAAAGRtgwD++fV4BQH8gxgYFQD///8A////AAAAAQACAgIAAAH/AOXo7dD/Ag1HYmt+A/z69Xz+/PpRCwgJGR4fGgAVFRIAEQ8PAPv8/ADl5ecA4OHjcfHz9ewA/f2gZ3B/gpmRgPP7+fQhAv76xBUSDhcICAgA/v79AAEBAgD5+fkA6u3yzWFpeaT8+/ZeCQYEMSgmJAAcHBoA8PDwAMrN1GP+/fq9AAAA6GZufyD9+/hi/vz5XAYFAyEYFxYAGhkXABEREAAFBQMA+/z9AOzr7gDm6OkA6OjqAAcHBv4VFRQA/f3/AAEA/wD+AP8AAAABAO/w8gDw8PH4AQILzpqPeQD7+/sAaW6AIP37+Gz9/PpYCAcEGxoYFQAVFRIAEA8PAAMDAwDs7OwA6uvuAOTk5gD9+PzNZGx8iQACAa2WjX/+AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY2x8IP78+mb+/PpYBQMCIRoXEgAZGBYAEhIRAAUFAwD7+/wA7u/xAOTj5gDn6eoABgYGABYUFQD9/f4AAAEAAAD/AQABAAAA6+rsAPX29/4AAwTkYWuCAP77+lb++vSgGRgVCAYFBQD//wAAAAD/AP8AAAAIBgYA/f3+AODm7pYAAABrAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAP7+/gDv7OoAAQEBABASFQD+/v0UAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA////AP7/AAD/AAAAAP8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADAwIA+/z8AMPI0wAICwkAJCUfAPz+/gAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD/AP8ABAMCAAUDAwD5/v4AAAAADwEBAQH+/v4ADAkJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFH/AAA64uHjALWytQbg29mBLCsnADs5NgAgIR4ADg0NAAcGBgAHCAcA/v39APb3+AD09PUA39/hBLu+wk3b3N8uBf//if/9+zU+Pj4APz06AP///gAAAQAA/wABAPn3+AClpqwM1dvjS/8FBsP8+v3/AAAAAP8A/hf++vaDQkhCAEREPwABAQAA//7/AAEAAQD/AQEA2tnbAJicpCoB/f+j/fr5JRwbFyE8OjUAKyooABIREAAICQkABgYFAAD//wDz9PYA8/LyAM/R1BS6u8B08PP1LmZvf1L+/foWGxgTF2BfWAATEREA/v//AAEBAADn5+kAjZCYM/r29zM8OTUARkVAABcXFQALDAsA1tXYAMfJz9QBAgYUYGV0QP7++44ZFhIZNjU+ADEwLQAPDw4ADQwLAAYGBgACAgEA/v//APf4+ADz8fQAnqClAObo6gIQERAA/f3+AAAAAAABAP8AAAEAAOLi5QD6+v7yAwgA6GJrfQD9+vdm/fv4gBsZFhk6ODQALS0qAA8PDgAJCQkACAcGAAAAAQD4+fgA9vb3AOrr7ADAwcYzycrOqv8DB4ZqcX9+lY6A/QAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAG12iAP79/Jk/fv4gRgVExc4OTQALy4rABAQDwALCgoACAgHAAIBAAD//gAA+Pr5APPy9ACbnqQA5ufpABMSEAD9/f8AAAEAAAH//gAAAQEA5eXnAPT19+cGDBXh/fz4Jvv28aRNS0UEQkM+AAMBAAAA/wAA/wABAAABAAD+/f0AsbK3AN/h5zoAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAEBAQAAAAAA+fj4AAEBAQAAAAAPAAAAAP8A/wD8/QAA/v//AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEBAQADAwIAy87ZAOjq7wBQSjsADAsJAPn5+gAEAwIAAgEAAAAAAAACAAEAAQEBAAABAQAAAAAAAAAA/wAAAP8AAAAABAQEAAAAAAAAAAAA8fsBIAAAAJHb2t0ArKeqAAD9+QBjYVoAMjEwAAsLCQD/AP8AAQAAAAAAAAD9/f4AAAABAAgICAAJCQgAFRQUACgoJQCvsLYfv8HFlAACA/Tx8vMADg4OAAABAAD/AP8AAAAAAP4NDQAPEQ8AAADiGf7+/AP////8AAAAAP359GANDgwAPDk3AA8PDwABAP8AAAABAAAA/wD+/v8Ax8nMAP39/AQGAgBGSEhAAEZFQQAODQ4AAAEBAAEBAAAA/wAA/P3+AAH/AAAJCggACgkIAEZFQQAjIyAAnp+mRuru85ACAQPHDAsKABkYGAAICQcA//7/AAEAAQDo6eoA/Pz8AElGQQBRT0wABggFAAH/AQD8/P0A5OXnAPv7+xgD//eUBgT/P0VDQwBDQTwADg8OAAECAwAA//8AAQEAAP3//wD9/P8AAAH/AAYGBgALDQsA5+nrABAPDQAQEBAA/P79AAEAAAAA/wEAAAAAAOPk5wAAAQLYAwUI/Pv582cA/fiYSUY/AENDQAASEA8AAQMCAAH/AAAAAAEA/f//AAAA/wAGBQYABhAGABARDwAeHh0AJyYjAKqrsnr3+/sDbXWGe5OLev0AAAAAbHSGDv3485IFA/5fSkpDAEFBPgAPDw0AAgIDAAAB/wAB/wAA/f3/AP4B/wAAAAEABAQGAAcJCADt7u8ADQwLABITEgD9/f4A/wD/AAABAQAA//4A5+jrAAABAdP///wS+/bwujs6NAROTUkABgYEAAD/AAAAAgAA//4AAP3+/QCqqrEAycrPAAMICm4dMUsAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaAAAAQwAAAEYAAAAlAAAA7QAAAGUAAADmAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAIAAAAPAQEB7wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP39/wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUFBADj5esAxsrWADs3LAAZFxIA9vf4AAAAAAD+//8AAgEBAAAAAAD+//8A//8AAAABAQAAAAAAAAAA2P3+/v8IBwcAEw8PAAAAAADx+wEUAAAAr93d3xmsp6kACggDAGNhZAAgHx8AAAD/AP39/gAAAf8AAP8BAAAAAAAAAf4AAP8BAAABAAAA/v8AAAEAAAsLDABWVVAA/f7+AsHCxg7r6+0A9vf2AAcHCAAAAP8AAAEBAP38/QAMDAwA//79E/78+wT9/v/8bXaHEP76+G0vNTcAFRgVAP7+/gAB/wAA/wD/AAAAAADFxskAzs/TAAgICAJUUkwAQkA9AAABAQD+AP8AAP7/AAAA/wABAAEA/wEAAAD/AAAAAAAAAAH/AAD/AQAiISEATEtHAJyepWIAAQFSCAkJAAMEAwD9/f4AAP8AAP8A/gDo6OsANjUxAE9OSwAEBQMA/v7+AAH/AQD9/v4A3+DjAAABARQPDgo/XFpTAC4tKwABAQEA//8AAP/9/gAAAAAAAAD/AAABAQAA//8AAAEBAAD/AADY19oA7u7vACUjIQALCQkA/v7/AAD/AAAAAP8AAP//AOXl5gD/AAH2/Pr0bwcC+3dXXFcAOzs3AAEBAQD///8A//3+AAAAAQAAAP8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQD/AP8AAQAFBQUAPDw4AP7//wClpq13/v77wW96jbcB/vwH/Pbxrg8OCUNcWlUALy4sAAEBAQAAAAAA/v7+AAD//wAAAQEAAAD/AAD/AAAA//8AAAAAANra3gDq6uwAMC8rAAUGBgD+/v0A/wAAAAABAQD//v8A5+jpAAEBAiv89/KlKigkF1RSTwAEAwMA/f7/AAD/AAAA/gAA+Pj5AKussQDAw8b2BgoQSgIEB8O3saIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASU9eAAAAAEoEAwOpFBQSDBsaGAA3NjEAv8HGANfY3Ee3saKfSU9eAAAAAAAE/v79AAAAADb///8uAAD/mgABAQAAAADyAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAwMCAPf3+QC+wc4ACwoIAC0qIAD5+vsA//8AAAAAAAABAQEAAQEBAP///wABAQEA/v/+AP38/AAAAAAA/v//uAcFBf8FAwMAAQEBAIGAdRkAAACv8PDxMLKusAAHBAAAY2FdAB0dGwD8/f0AAAAAAAEAAQD/AAAA9vb1APLx8gD8/vwAFBITAAgJCAABAAAAAAAAAAAAAQADAwQARkZCAM7P0gDt7e4A8fL0ABMSBQAAAAEAAAD+AP8AAAAQDw8A/v37CwQHCgL5+voA+/r2UQQFAhs/PzoA/fz+AAAAAAAAAAEAAAD/APT19QC7vMAAAgICAFFQSwA/Pj0A/f/+AAD+AAD/AQAA//7/AO3t7gDh4eMABAQDACMiIQANDQ4AAAH/AAAA/gD//wIAKSkoABwbGALi4+QSCQoJAP/+AAD9/v0AAAAAAP7+/v4QERL8SklFBAMEAgL9/v8A//8AAAEB/gD+/v8A3t/hABAPDQJiYFgAJiQkAP7+/wAAAP4AAAABAAAB/wAA/wAA/f7/APX29gD///4AAgECAAcHBwDS1NcAAQEBABASEAD8/f0AAAABAAAB/wAA/wAA9/f4AOzt7wAA//xAA/7/SFhZVAA3ODUA/v7/AAAA/gD//wAAAQAAAPz9/QDs7e0A/Pv8AAwMDAAPDw4AAQAAAAAAAAD/AQEAAP8AADc1NADT09YAz9LXfAMFCc/7+PRtDgwHQ2NhWwAlJSQA/f3+AAEBAAAAAAAAAAABAP8A/wD//v8A9Pb2AP///wADAgMABgYFANXW1wAAAAAAFxcXAPz8/wABAf8AAP//AAAAAADz9PYA4+LlAP/9/A8YFxUdUlJNAAwMDAD7/v0AAf8BAAAA/wD3+PsArq6wAMDDyPQHCxBIAwUIxf7+/QAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAElPXgAAAAABAAAAAQAAAP+3saL/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAElPXgEAAAABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD/t7Gi/wAAAAAAAAAAAAAADgYGBrVOS0QATUpE/hYWFAL///8AwMLHAAAAAPQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAgABAW7///8M+fj3mgQEBAD+/fzr////AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAwICAM3P2gDa3uQASkU2AAwLCQD19vgAAAAAAAAAAADy8vQAFhMPAP39/wD6/P4A+Pj4APz+/gD/AADjCwgIuxcTEwD+/v4D/f7+NwAAAKz+/v4Zuri9AO3p5wBlZF8AGRkYAPz8/QABAAEAAAH/AP//AADj4+QAtra7ANvd3gD//wAAKSglAFFQTAATExIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQAAERAQADs6NwC8vb8A6+zuAA8PDwAAAAAAAAABAAEA/wAMDAsA/v38B/79/P5ze4wC/fn2cDM0LgAYGBgA/P79AAD/AAAAAQAAAP8AAL/AxADi4+UAODg1AD4+OgD8/fwAAAABAAAB/wD9+/wAvb/CAMTEyPTt8PLn//7+FSwqJhBaWVUAEBAPAAAAAAAAAP4ABQQDABwdHADi4+UADw4OAPz9/QAAAAAAAAAAAP//AAIiIR8CAwQCAvz8/gAAAP8A/v7/APb39wDy8fEA7e3vAFlYUgAjIiIA/P7+AAAAAAAAAQAAAP8AAP///wDf3+EA0NHTAOLi4wD9/f0ABQUGABYVFADV2NoABAQEABcXFwD8/f4AAAAAAAAAAQAAAP8A7u/wAOzt7gAA//4EPjw8ADQ0MwD+/P0A/wAAAAAAAAABAAAA8vP0ALu8vwDMzdAA9vb2ABgYFgBSUE0AJiYkAAAAAAABAAAA/gAAAAECAQA2NTMA19jdOPr38cEA/vsmUFBVACIiIgD9/P4AAAAAAAABAAAAAAAA////AODg4QDR0dUA3+DhAP3+/QAHBwcAFRQUANXW2AAEBAUAHRwbAPz9/AABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD19fUA6uzrAAoJBw5WVlEAGRoaAPz9/gAAAP8AAAEBAPTz8wCztLgAw8TI+AYLEUsCBQjFmY97AGVvggAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASU9eAwAAACwAAAALAAAA/QAAAAECAgLm/v7+9AAAADkAAAA4AAAAEgAAAORJT17DAAAAybexovsAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABJT14IAAAAJwAAADgAAAAlAAAAAwAAAAIAAADVSU9etwAAAOQAAAASAAAAVQkJB/xDQTwEFhYUAgAAAADa297+3+DjAgAAAC1JT17VAAAA2wAAAPsEAAAAEQEAAFEDBATQAAABBQUEBvv6+fnuAAD/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAgIA6u3xAMbL1QANDQoAIh8bAPv8/QAAAAAAAAAAAAECAgDj4+gA7OrvACsrIgD1+PkA9Pb2AP79/QADAwOPFBIS+/3+/iX///9vAAAAawAAAADj4+YA19PRADQzMQApKScA/f7+AAD/AAAAAQAAAP8AAOjo6QCcnaIA7O7yywMFCHP8+fUFz9HWngoJCR9RU08ABgUEAAD/AAAAAAAA/wEAAB4fHgD8/P4A6enqACAhHwABAAAAAAABAAAA/wAJCwsAAgMDHQQFCQf9/Po5BQQBLDY2MwD9/v4AAP8AAAABAAD//wAA7OvsAMTExwAMCwsAR0VCAP37/gAAAgAAAP8AAAAAAAC6u78As7a79gQHCaUFBw61/fz3cdjY2kHo6esADQ0NAAAAAAAAAQAA/gAAAAoJCQAAAAAADQ0NAPz+/gABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAE/fz+AP7+/wDU1dUA1dXXAPHx8wDw8fIALCwpADIyMAD7/f4AAQAAAAABAAAA/wAA/P79ALm4vADCwsUA9vr8zwQECLABAgPa/v78Ktvf5RUAAP8sCQgIOhcVFQL9/v4AAP8AAAAAAAAAAQAA6uvsAPDw8QAXFhUEP0A9AP3+/QAA/wAAAAAAAAAAAAD6+/oAqKqtAM/Q1fIBAgRqAgIE0uTm7YOlp6xPbm5oABAPDgAA/wAA/wEAAP//AAAhIiEAEBANAuXm5yY3NTQAMzMxAP3+/gAA/wAAAAAAAAABAAD8/P0Au7u+AMDBxAD29/rNAwUHsgIDBtf+/vwu2d3jGwD+/ywFAwIzFhcVAv7+/gAA/wAA/wEAAAH/AADj4+YABAQGAFFQTQAkIyIA/f39AAAAAQAA//8A8fL0AKqqrADS09f6BQsRSAMFCMKXjHkAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABJT14BAAAAThQTEq4bGhcAAAAAAPv7/ADW2NvsAAAA+SUkIRshIB0AExIRAOfo6gDV1tkA6+zupklPXmK3saL5SU9eAAAAADYAAACNFRQSPCAfHQAdHBkADQ0MAPT09QDd3+IA09TYAP39/XgHBwZYHRwaMCUkIQAWFRMAAAAAAAAAAAD7/PwCKykmAPn6+n3z8/R94OHkcQAAAKgEAAAAMAACAAgHBwci9PLxHOro498NDxHh/v4B9v///woAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAQEA////AP8AAAAFBQQA0dTdAO/w9AAhHxgAEBAMAP/+/wAAAAAAAAAAAAIBAAARERAAqrDAAPT4+wAdHhMA+vv7AAIBAf4NCws0//7+nwAAAFAAAAAKAAAAAOzs7QDRztEA+/n4ADo6NwD8/P0AAAAAAAAAAQAAAP8A/f3+ALa3ugDr7vHwBwoQSpKLe+z//wAAa3N/g9ja25zs6+wAFhYVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABABEQEAAJCQkA6+ztAP38/QAAAAEAAAAAAP8A/wAFBAUACwkKAvz//Ub9+vZWKCUiAhwcHQD8/P0AAAABAAAA/wAAAAEAvb/CAO7v8ABBQD0AERIRAPz+/QAA/gEAAAD/ANvb3QC2uLsAAQIC+P79/Sv9+/MDAgD/KD0+OwAZGRcA/P39AAAAAAAA/wAA+/38AO7v7wAFBAQADAwMAPz8/QABAAEAAAAAAAAA/wAAAAAA/v7+AL6+wQC+v8IA+fsAy////gT+/PoxWlpWAP39/wAAAP4AAAABAAAA/wD///8AuLi7ALq8vwAEBw5lBwkMqv8BAfMEBAb//Pz5AQEBAgH9+fdaCgkHPBUWFAD8/P0AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEA5uboAAICAgA0NTEACwsMAPz8/QAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADMzdAAzs7S+AUKD1r/+/q1mJSFAGx0iHDq6+o04eHiGwwqKQD/AAEAAQAAAAAAAAAGBgYADAwMAAcGBgBCQj8A/Pz9AAAAAAAAAAEAAAD/AAAAAAC3troAury/AAQIDmMDBgOsBAUH85CJef9weImt/wD/Av37+XcLCgM1EhISAPz8/QAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADa29wAPT04ADM0MgD8/f0AAAAAAAAAAQDy8/MAq6qtANXX2+wGCxJDAQUG0pSKdwAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGAAAAcE1LRABIRT/+//8AAPLz8wJxdYIUVlRMAD47NgAWFhT+AgICAvr6+gDc3uEAkJOdWuPk5t1JT16AAAAAQAQEBL1GQz0ARUM9ABwbGf4MDAsCAAAAAAAAAADv7/EAzM7SAJmdpYgMCwoAd3NpABIREP4KCgkCAAAAAAAAAAAmJCL8c3BmAP39/QS/wccAnaCoXAAAAMgE//8ASQEAAQAGBwkW+fjoK+7s6t8NDxHpAAAA4gAAACgAAAAAAAAAAP///wACAgEAAgICAP7+/wD7+vwA5OXrAAIDAQAKCggAAwIBAP///wAAAAAAAAAAAP//AAANDQsA/f7/ALq+zABJRzQAIB4ZAAAAAQIIBgZaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOno6wDq6egAJyclABQWFQD8/f4AAAAAAAEAAQD/AP8A3NzeANnZ2gAFCQ1ciIN17P///wD19voAAwIGyPf3+AD09fcAE/3+AP8AAAAAAP8AAQACAAICAwAIBwYA7e3vAPn6+wADAwQAAAAAAAAA/wADBAQACw0L/u7w9WcA//05NTQyAAIEBAD8/f4AAAABAAAA/wDi4uMA0NDSAAQEBAAuLy8A/P3+AAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAPj5+gAxMS8AAQEBEgwLCz***BM8FRYVAB0cHAAEBQQA/P39AAAAAgABAP8A8/PzANzc3wAKCwsACgsLAP39/gAAAQEAAf8AAP8A/wAAAQEAysnLALm5vQD/AwdgBQoNrPz38Z8rKygxFxYVAPz8/gABAf8AAAAAAP//AADc3t0AwcLFAAUIDWgDBAidjod2/wEBAQABAQAA+fv7/3d+kf/+/v0wDxAOAAIDBQD8/v4AAP//AAEAAgD/AP8A5ufpAAgIBwAwMDAA/P7+AAD//wABAQAA////APr4+wC+vsEABAcKswUHDLaMinEA+/v+AP79+uUCA***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') !important;
}   
}


----------



## TheReciever

May want to put that in spoilers lol

Unless that messes it up?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> May want to put that in spoilers lol
> 
> Unless that messes it up?


On my end, the big part is all on one line. I put it inside the spoiler tag anyway. Thank you.


----------



## TheReciever




----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> No not at all ! I in no way wish to change the essence of the community. Myself and Admin were close. Myself and Chipp worked very closely with him on OCN and related projects and we very much know the feel for what the community should be. We have been here for a while and worked with Admin for a lengthy time, trust me we are not looking to move away from Admins initial vision. Just so that it is known, Overclocks facelift concepts and ideas have been around for a long while, before Admin stepped down. Some of the changes you see would have been in place regardless of whether Admin remained or not and I can say that the Overclock logo and removal of .net was one of them. So I can assure you this is not some ''Takeover'' bid or any undoing of the original vision.
> 
> Things change, and times move on. While the .net was a part of the overall name, you have to remember that back in the day many sites were associated by their web domain. As time has moved on this is no longer the case and we feel that moving with that change will help us to establish Overclock with the future of how things are on the internet today and what they are to become. Furthermore the Logo's slight change of identity has other benefits when it comes to merchandise and branding in general, shorter and more succinct Logo's/names are inherently much easier to brand and produce.
> 
> I understand that some dislike the change, I do not blame anyone for that as the .net was a part of the identity for a while, but we feel it is time to move forward and gain further identity with our name than what the .net added overall.
> 
> Thanks all.


You might want to change your signature then









I think "Overclock: the pursuit of performance" is kinda good. Domain can change and having a name associated with the domain might cause confusion. Will miss OCN







... will still be OCN forever for me!


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> You might want to change your signature then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think "Overclock: the pursuit of performance" is kinda good. Domain can change and having a name associated with the domain might cause confusion. Will miss OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... will still be OCN forever for me!


OPP


----------



## morper

To be honest I cant really see what is to be gained from this change from a brand perspective. The word overclock is so widely used that it is impossible for your brand to get ownership of the word from a word association perspective.

After having read this thread I think it is safe to say that OCN management havent been able to give a clear answer to why this change have been made, and how it will benefit the OCN community.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> That's actually a pretty good point. This thread has been at the top of the feed over 100 times. If "the masses" legitimately cared we would probably be seeing more action in this thread. It's just like my thread complaining about the black bar, had it been wildly unpopular I would have gotten more than 20-30 responses, but it didn't so I moved on. Also Chipp was actually the first one to respond to my thread, someone who's time is probably much better spent doing other things. People in this thread seem to think they are entitled to specific treatment by management when in reality management owes you nothing. You _volunteer_ your time and energy for this site.
> 
> That would be ludicrously expensive. Mass email services are not free. If this were to ever happen it would not be over a thread where only a handful of users have posted.


Uhm, most, including this forum software, have built-in mass emal services. Surely it would take a load on the servers and what not but...I fail to see how is that ludicrously expensive?

Secondly, even though I've not been around here for too long I also think OCN and overclock.net sound better and would be a bit more pleasing to the eye. Just trying to force the Overclock brand would confuse a lot of people who would like to find this place from Google/Bing/w.e. There are many sites (even locally) trying to push it and finally the end result would just be a mess and lost members to some other site with a similar name.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CyberWolf575

I have been around for a very long time.

I've seen this forum go through many changes, ups and downs and much more. But in the end, this has always been a community. A network. Overclock.net

I cannot possibly see myself calling myself as a member of "overclock"..no I am a member of OCN, Overclock.net.

Changing your name to something that is so generic and used by so many other sites, that also stands for a vow, and other things, is in no way a good business move. OCN is what people identify with, it's what makes this forum Home. There is a reason why so many members who have made OCN what it is today, are leaving and you no longer see them posting. I don't think you realize that without these members, this forum will become another crappy forum, where as someone above me has said "The blind leading the blind."
It's the quality information that these core members give, that makes this site so trust worthy.

BRING BACK *Overclock.net!*


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

+ REP, there are other sites out there like Overclockers froums and stuff, So adding the .net in is good










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberWolf575*
> 
> I have been around for a very long time, before this account(2 years) I had another which at that time, I forgot the password to and just made a new one because I needed a quick answer to a question, and since then I stuck with this account.
> 
> I've seen this forum go through many changes, ups and downs and much more. But in the end, this has always been a community. A network. Overclock.net
> 
> I cannot possibly see myself calling myself as a member of "overclock"..no I am a member of OCN, Overclock.net.
> 
> Changing your name to something that is so generic and used by so many other sites, that also stands for a vow, and other things, is in no way a good business move. OCN is what people identify with, it's what makes this forum Home. There is a reason why so many members who have made OCN what it is today, are leaving and you no longer see them posting. I don't think you realize that without these members, this forum will become another crappy forum, where as someone above me has said "The blind leading the blind."
> It's the quality information that these core members give, that makes this site so trust worthy.
> 
> BRING BACK *Overclock.net!*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> I love referring to this place as OCN or Overclock.net. I think it would look better to have it as Overclock.net instead of just Overclock up on the logo. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## josepi

Guys like i said before, having the .net is important because is the branding of the website, the business, how the world know us by

Now there are several things that makes a good brand, not invented by me, but by specialists on name branding and entrepreneurs, aka...












You have the following:

The Trademark Name: Overclock.net

The Namebrand: OCN

The Brand Logo:









The Brand Slogan / tagline or catchphrase: The pursuit of performance

Colors: Shades of Blue - White - Gray

All those things make a good brand identity but I still feel that the moment they removed the .net, the trademark and the Namebrand were changed. Simply because it's not Overclock.net anymore, it's Overclock. Plus the namebrand in our case is the most important letters of the trademark name which is OCN, but now is OC.

Also using the name "Overclock" and then the tagline "the pursuit of performance" sounds like the definition from a dictionary of the word "overclock" which that doesn't tell me that we are talking about a brand or even something similar, just the action or definition that the word "overclock" means.

Im not saying we can not have a new face, in our case a new theme, with similar colors, and more minimalistic, but when you modify everything, then the brand identity itself is going to change. at least that's my opinion.

So yeah... I can't do anything about that, just put my little comment here on the thread and maybe get lost with the others.


----------



## dlee7283

The problem with this is that someone was paid to redo the logo/rebrand the site and upper management can't justify having spent the money and then going back to the old this soon.

Like I said earlier everything is fine except not having .net on the logo, that's it!

Also if they are trying to distance themselves from the .Net in their name why not have it incorporated into the flame gif somehow as a transition to their eventual goal?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> The problem with this is that someone was paid to redo the logo/rebrand the site and upper management can't justify having spent the money and then going back to the old this soon.
> 
> Like I said earlier everything is fine except not having .net on the logo, that's it!
> 
> Also if they are trying to distance themselves from the .Net in their name why not have it incorporated into the flame gif somehow as a transition to their eventual goal?


How do you know someone was paid to do it? Who said that?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Its overclock dot net


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Its overclock dot net


+1


----------



## Schmuckley

Move away from the old days when it was good vs now..with less substance and "deal with it"?
I may follow Ryan..things ain't going right around here.
I'm a member of Overclock.net team.
If it's not "Overclock.net" anymore:Let me know,and I will make adjustments accordingly.
PS: I bet quite a few of my buddies will do the same.Think on that.
*It's "Overclock dot Net" period.*

Why do I have to use a script to make the site tolerable anymore?
The script goes like this:
DL this: https://userstyles.org/
and make new and paste this and save:
@-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {
.ui-header-fixed {
background: rgba(70, 86, 107, 0.7)!important;
}
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover {
background-color: transparent!important;
}
.forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
background-color: transparent!important;
}
body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
background-color: #46566b!important;
}
.ibtn.io {
border-width: 1px 1px!important;
border-color: #808285!important;
}
a:focus {
text-decoration: none;
}
a:hover {
text-decoration: underline;
}
}


----------



## TheReciever

Been a while since we had any official response

Maybe they are timing us to see how long we care before interest is lost?


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, this is leaving me with a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## airisom2

Bitemarks and Bloodstains popped up in here just recently. Who knows what they're up to.


----------



## TheReciever

B&B is just a mod and bears 0 weight on matter, im sure B&B is just making sure its still on topic, or someone just flags every post thats being made who knows lol


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> B&B is just a mod and bears 0 weight on matter, *im sure B&B is just making sure its still on topic*, or someone just flags every post thats being made who knows lol


This


----------



## TheReciever




----------



## Somasonic

Overclock by itself is just a word and not a name. OC by itself sounds stupid and was a crappy TV show that will always come to mind for me when I think OC. Dropping the .net is just a dumb move IMHO.


----------



## TwoCables

lol


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josepi*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> After everything I have read, I will just like to contribute something which I think pretty much explains why this is happening. If anyone cares of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Rebranding Failures and How Much They Cost
> 
> #BringBackOCN


Rep+

Thanks for the link!

That article, along with the embedded link to Andrew Kim's rebranding project of Microsoft's products and services are a must read. So many common sense mistakes being made just in the name of having something new when in some cases it's better to not touch it at all.

I felt a bit odd reading Andrew Kim's project because without having read it before I have been saying a few of the same things for a few years now (and I'm not a designer). Such simple things as the choice of colours for the tiles being questionable (and his proposals being much better). I agree with almost everything he proposed. That would have been a so much better, truly modern and cohesive brand image for Microsoft, and even though they hired him afterwards, I bet that they were having a hard time changing all the decisions made up to then and adopt his work. Maybe in the future.

Sometimes I think that we are living in an alternate post 1985 era where Biff won.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It sure seems so.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Overclock by itself is just a word and not a name. OC by itself sounds stupid and was a crappy TV show that will always come to mind for me when I think OC. Dropping the .net is just a dumb move IMHO.


I have to ask after seeing all of the complaints about this: in what way does changing the logo not make it OCN? It's still OCN, it's just not in the logo anymore. OCN as a forum is defined and characterized by itself, not the logo. The header, logo, navbar, and interactive elements of the style sheet are all that ended up changing. The flame is in the same place and mostly the same shape, with the same font, on the same forum with the same base TLD that gets redirected to by associated domains, the best one of those being oc.net.

If you guys are reacting like this to a relatively minor style refresh, the webmasters are going to need blast shields and rooftop snipers for when the actual redesign happens, even if it ends up being good.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> I have to ask after seeing all of the complaints about this: in what way does changing the logo not make it OCN? It's still OCN, it's just not in the logo anymore. OCN as a forum is defined and characterized by itself, not the logo. The header, logo, navbar, and interactive elements of the style sheet are all that ended up changing. The flame is in the same place and mostly the same shape, with the same font, on the same forum with the same base TLD that gets redirected to by associated domains, the best one of those being oc.net.
> 
> If you guys are reacting like this to a relatively minor style refresh, the webmasters are going to need blast shields and rooftop snipers for when the actual redesign happens, even if it ends up being good.


For me, I don't have a big beef with the design changes, I've gotten used to them now. I do have a beef with dropping the .net from the name, it's where the 'N' in OCN comes from and to say it's still OCN without it is all fine and good but as many others have pointed out that only applies to people familiar with the site and not to new users. Overclock is a word, disembodied with nothing to tie it to the site. "I love Overclock, it's a great website" just doesn't sound right to me. "Go to Overclock, they're great". What? Which Overclock? Did they mean Overclockers? How can I be sure I got the right one? The change seems to be for changes sake with no real reason other than it's new (and this seems to apply to the whole redesign, I've seen no functionality improvements from the changes).

Anyway, from what I've read we're being ignored and nothing's going to change so I can't really be bothered getting too fired up and invested in this. I'm sure others will have a lot more to say though.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I get that point, I just don't know how there'd be any confusion when the domain didn't change. Referring people to the site would happen in the same way, it's still OCN and they know what it is and how to get to it. Again, the logo doesn't make or define the site, nor should it affect how anyone finds or refers to it. It's not a New Coke situation, we kind of went through that already when we changed platforms.


----------



## Jiryama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> I have to ask after seeing all of the complaints about this: in what way does changing the logo not make it OCN? *It's still OCN, it's just not in the logo anymore*. OCN as a forum is defined and characterized by itself, not the logo. The header, logo, navbar, and interactive elements of the style sheet are all that ended up changing. The flame is in the same place and mostly the same shape, with the same font, on the same forum with the same base TLD that gets redirected to by associated domains, the best one of those being oc.net.
> 
> If you guys are reacting like this to a relatively minor style refresh, the webmasters are going to need blast shields and rooftop snipers for when the actual redesign happens, even if it ends up being good.


(Bear with me I am bad at explaining what i'm thinking.







)
To me..

When you say that this is the way I perceive it:
"Sorry Chimp but we are going to have to take away your "Senior Moderator" title from below your name, but you will still be a Senior Moderator!"
"Well, why are you taking it away? It doesn't harm anything to have it and is just an identifier for who I am, sets me apart from among a crowd of people?"
"Well, it doesn't really do much for you, as you said it is just an identifier. Don't worry though you are still great and still a Senior Moderator!"

It is somewhat disheartening. I'm sure that you wouldn't want someone to take away an identifying feature from you. Being overclock*.net* sets us apart from other places. Sure we have a TLD in our logo but who else does? No one, doesn't mean we should take it away as well just means people will know how to find us when they see the logo. This great community has helped build this forum into what it is and they are prideful of that, they did it under *Overclock.net*, not Overclock. Yes, it is the same forum, but the pride for the forum wasn't developed under that name.

I don't have a problem with the other changes, I like the floating bar. You perceive the logo change as a "relatively minor" change but it is definitely not at all. The logo doesn't make or define the site, but it represents *us*, which makes it a big change for us.

(Best way I could explain it sorry, hope it made sense!







)


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> When you say that this is the way I perceive it:
> "Sorry Chimp but we are going to have to take away your "Senior Moderator" title from below your name, but you will still be a Senior Moderator!"
> "Well, why are you taking it away? It doesn't harm anything to have it and is just an identifier for who I am, sets me apart from among a crowd of people?"
> "Well, it doesn't really do much for you, as you said it is just an identifier. Don't worry though you are still great and still a Senior Moderator!"


Kinda funny, I wouldn't really care since most other forums just use the bare technical term for my rank, that being "Global Moderator", and I don't really need the title to be identified as what I am since I'd still have the specific username color (and the image file for the badge has broken a couple times so I've lived without it those times, anyway). That's also how I see the logo thing for the site. It's the first thing people see when they come here, but the other side of the argument (which has been said before) is pretty much one of redundancy; why have the domain suffix in the logo when there's already the domain itself? We know what site we're on from its domain and content, we don't need the logo to tell us a second time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> It is somewhat disheartening. I'm sure that you wouldn't want someone to take away an identifying feature from you. Being overclock*.net* sets us apart from other places. Sure we have a TLD in our logo but who else does? No one, doesn't mean we should take it away as well just means people will know how to find us when they see the logo. This great community has helped build this forum into what it is and they are prideful of that, they did it under *Overclock.net*, not Overclock. Yes, it is the same forum, but the pride for the forum wasn't developed under that name.
> 
> I don't have a problem with the other changes, I like the floating bar. You perceive the logo change as a "relatively minor" change but it is definitely not at all. The logo doesn't make or define the site, but it represents *us*, which makes it a big change for us.
> 
> (Best way I could explain it sorry, hope it made sense!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


This is where I get a bit lost, especially the pride part. You guys represent yourselves, your ideas and preferences, and the site, the logo doesn't represent individual members. It's a generic identifier as it is with any site or company, staying recognizable is the big thing. It's still the same fundamental logo, despite how much it's been altered, we still know what it is and what site it's for because of the design. Having the suffix in the logo was unique, but it's not what makes OCN OCN. That's kind of what I'm getting at here. It's a brand image change, but that doesn't mean it changes the identity of the site or anyone using it. It's still OCN, and we're still OCN-ers. However much or little there is, there's pride in that, and that shouldn't change even if the logo does. I mean, I still prefer the old logos for most fast food places (and I am in the camp of preferring the blue flame in our logo), but new logos didn't stop me from eating fast food. Idiots getting orders wrong time after time and the good menu items falling off the menus stopped me from going to most of those places.







People make the brand, the brand doesn't make the people. Even if things changed back, it's still the same site with the same people and the same topics, it's not even as if the logo needs to change for us to have an identity crisis. If anything the tech industry's causing that crisis for us, and it has been for years. But that's another topic.


----------



## TwoCables

It has been clearly stated by Chipp and E that this site's name and brand name is now "Overclock". They made it very clear that this site's name is no longer "Overclock.net" or "OCN". Confusingly, they said that they will still call this place "OCN" and "Overclock.net".


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Why does it matter if the site is called Overclock and not Overclock.net? I really like this forum and it makes no difference to me whatsoever.


Because it's a brand, OCN-Overclock DOT net. What forum are you on? Oh I'm on Overclock or I'm on Overclock.NET it's a branding thing. It's like iPhone just being called Phone, what phone are you using? You are using an *i* phone


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It has been clearly stated by Chipp and E that this site's name and brand name is now "Overclock". They made it very clear that this site's name is no longer "Overclock.net" or "OCN". Confusingly, they said that they will still call this place "OCN" and "Overclock.net".


All that says to me is that from the perspective of the marketing team, they won't call it Overclock.net or OCN. That name belongs to the community, so we call it that even if they don't, and even if they change the logo. Seems easy enough to deal with to me, really.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I cant say I read this thread (I assume i know what everyone has been saying though), but after noticing the thread I felt I needed to post what *I* see when *I* view the site's logo











It really does look better, more complete, and fills in the gap nicely.


----------



## Tomiger

I'm not really tied to this forum as I've never been a frequent poster. I honestly didn't notice the missing ".net" until this thread was made. But with that said, the more I look at it, the more I can relate to what people are saying. Maybe it's because it's been there for so long that it just looks "wrong" without it. But I just don't really get why it had to be taken out in the first place? Was it really that much of a hinderance to the marketing or did it cause other issues with the design? I would argue that new people coming in here may not care one way or the other about it, but it clearly seems that some people here do care. So what's the big deal about leaving it in?

That may have been answered in this thread, and I have read all the posts, but I can't remember any particular answer that was well founded besides the "we wanted to change it up", which I suppose is justified in it self.

/opinion


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> All that says to me is that from the perspective of the marketing team, they won't call it Overclock.net or OCN. That name belongs to the community, so we call it that even if they don't, and even if they change the logo. Seems easy enough to deal with to me, really.


Anyone signing up after the logo change is now hereby untouchables as they shouldnt actually belong here with the OCN community


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Anyone signing up after the logo change is now hereby untouchables as they shouldnt actually belong here with the OCN community


Not quite what I meant.







Doesn't really matter how long a member's been here or if they registered after the change, the whole image of this being OCN is our thing.


----------



## TwoCables

He's trying to make a point, and it's a good one. New members will know this place as "Overclock" or "OC". They will be joining "Overclock". *We* joined "Overclock.net".

I don't see any good reason for changing this site's name and brand name to "Overclock". None at all. I don't see what's wrong with just leaving the name and brand name as "Overclock.net".


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

That's only part of it, the domain isn't overclock, it's overclock.net. They'll still know the website by the domain AND the logo, whichever they want to call it is their call to make. We don't force people to call the site one or the other. That's the other point I wanted to make. If they want to differentiate it from Overclock3D or Overclockers, they'll do that and say OCN/overclock.net. Their mistake if they don't, the logo won't have anything to do with it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> That's only part of it, the domain isn't overclock, it's overclock.net. They'll still know the website by the domain AND the logo, whichever they want to call it is their call to make. We don't force people to call the site one or the other. That's the other point I wanted to make. If they want to differentiate it from Overclock3D or Overclockers, they'll do that and say OCN/overclock.net. Their mistake if they don't, the logo won't have anything to do with it.


People are going to think we are called "Overclock" because that's what the logo says. Period.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

For the sake of their argument they'll be forced at some point to make their own distinction between OCN/OC3D/OCers. We never forced that distinction, it always happened on its own in conversation.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> For the sake of their argument they'll be forced at some point to make their own distinction between OCN/OC3D/OCers. We never forced that distinction, it always happened on its own in conversation.


Because the logo always said "Overclock.net". We are already getting new members calling us "Overclock" and "OC". I didn't think that any of this had to be explained.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

We've had more than a few fresh members call it "Overclock" looooooooong before any of this started. It's nothing new, and it's not something attributed to the logo change. It's somewhat of a misdirection to make that correlation for the argument. Again, we don't force people to call the site one or the other, and the old and new logo versions certainly didn't force the image or the branding on anyone, either. It's a generic identifier as with anything else, as I previously said. People are free to call the site what they want, but OCN is still ours even if members decide to ride the wave and not actually call it that.


----------



## TwoCables

Well, whatever. They are going to do whatever they want regardless of what the community says about it, so maybe it's time I just unsubscribe and move on so that I can stop wasting my time. I don't know. We'll see.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well, whatever. They are going to do whatever they want regardless of what the community says about it, so maybe it's time I just unsubscribe and move on so that I can stop wasting my time. I don't know. We'll see.


If I had the money, I'd make a website and call it overclock. Then get it trademarked.
Or would that not work?


----------



## Almost Heathen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> If I had the money, I'd make a website and call it overclock. Then get it trademarked.
> Or would that not work?


You're out of luck.







"Overclock.com" is listed as taken, though the trademark appears to be available.

Interestingly, it seems the owners of this site also own "overclock.com"







because it redirects to "overclock.net."


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Almost Heathen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> If I had the money, I'd make a website and call it overclock. Then get it trademarked.
> Or would that not work?
> 
> 
> 
> You're out of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Overclock.com" is listed as taken, though the trademark appears to be available.
> 
> Interestingly, it seems the owners of this site also own "overclock.com"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it redirects to "overclock.net."
Click to expand...

That's because some people will try to point their browser to *.com* when they are trying to come here.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> We've had more than a few fresh members call it "Overclock" looooooooong before any of this started. It's nothing new, and it's not something attributed to the logo change. It's somewhat of a misdirection to make that correlation for the argument. Again, we don't force people to call the site one or the other, and the old and new logo versions certainly didn't force the image or the branding on anyone, either. It's a generic identifier as with anything else, as I previously said. People are free to call the site what they want, but OCN is still ours even if members decide to ride the wave and not actually call it that.


I think people are just scared of change. I don't know if that's a kind of autistic spectrum thing, or just a fear amongst those who are naturally more introverted. Don't take that as an offensive thing, it's just a common mentality amongst the PC community.

In any case, it seems people more scared of something changing and the fact it disrupts what they knew and have been comfortable with in the past.

In the end the change is a minor cosmetic one... Which, doesn't actually change anything because you can call the site what you want...

I look forward to the full redesign and hope it keeps the site fresh amongst the competition.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> *We've had more than a few fresh members call it "Overclock" looooooooong before any of this started.* It's nothing new, and it's not something attributed to the logo change. It's somewhat of a misdirection to make that correlation for the argument. Again, we don't force people to call the site one or the other, and the old and new logo versions certainly didn't force the image or the branding on anyone, either. It's a generic identifier as with anything else, as I previously said. People are free to call the site what they want, but OCN is still ours even if members decide to ride the wave and not actually call it that.


Its just a much of a misdirection to use exceptions to the rule to devalue what generally the forum has identified itself as, to put your argument on a level basis.

Also I find this a little entertaining...



At least try and be a little more consistent when you change your logo...


----------



## TwoCables

God that sounds stupid: "Another overclock user gave you Rep". That just does NOT sound like *a brand name.*


----------



## TheReciever

I just ignored that bit, but notice the logo? Doesnt even reflect their new agenda.

The use of overclock could be argued via loophole tactics as noted by the near 200 posts in this thread not noting the deleted posts.

Also curious, why is it that deleted posts are gone but not the pictures they posted? I can just as easily re-upload them


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Its just a much of a misdirection to use exceptions to the rule to devalue what generally the forum has identified itself as, to put your argument on a level basis.


I'm curious as to what "rule" that is... my point was that it's always been something that happens off and on, it's not something caused by the logo change.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I just ignored that bit, but notice the logo? Doesnt even reflect their new agenda.
> 
> The use of overclock could be argued via loophole tactics as noted by the near 200 posts in this thread not noting the deleted posts.
> 
> Also curious, why is it that deleted posts are gone but not the pictures they posted? I can just as easily re-upload them


What new agenda?







I should also note that there are less than 10 deleted posts in this particular thread, none having been anything posted in the past ~6 days.

The functionality for removing images is kept separate so we don't do it by accident.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> I should also note that there are less than 10 deleted posts in this particular thread, none having been anything posted in the past ~6 days.


Lies. I had a post removed, as well as at least 2 before me that I can remember. All from last night -> this morning ( depending on your time zone ).


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> I'm curious as to what "rule" that is... my point was that it's always been something that happens off and on, it's not something caused by the logo change.
> What new agenda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should also note that there are less than 10 deleted posts in this particular thread, none having been anything posted in the past ~6 days.
> 
> The functionality for removing images is kept separate so we don't do it by accident.


Its kind of what this discussion boils down to isnt it? If there was a rule to apply and if its results should merit any concern. However, because there is no rule arguing from such a standpoint would be an argument from ignorance. Hence a logical response from TwoCables to enact a poll to gauge user response (which degenerated for the very reason to not have it located in Off Topic) and fill that gap in the argument as a result, presenting a better plea to management.

I dont understand what the point is. No one argued if the exception to the rule was a direct result of the logo change. That theory would have to take more time to analyze as the site change only occurred recently. If your referring to pre-facelift then defer back to my original counterpoint.

New Agenda, UI change and changing the contents within the logo. How this place is marketed. etc etc. If your going to change your logo at least be consistent about it. (I know your not management, its not directed at you specifically)


----------



## Pointy

I have never ever typed Overclock.com. Ive Always typed Overclock.net
This is the only site i manually type out the .net because i dont know the keyboard shortcut for it.








Most other sites are usually .com so i just do CTRL+Enter.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Why does it matter if the site is called Overclock and not Overclock.net? I really like this forum and it makes no difference to me whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's a brand, OCN-Overclock DOT net. What forum are you on? Oh I'm on Overclock or I'm on Overclock.NET it's a branding thing. It's like iPhone just being called Phone, what phone are you using? You are using an *i* phone
Click to expand...

When it comes down to it, it's this simple. But all I see is a somewhat confused message that can't tell us what the site's brand is right now and what it was before. Let's make it even simpler: what is this site's name? Is it the logo or is it the site's main domain name? Let's not forget that they bought "overclock.com", so this discussion is anything but naive and has possible implications on the future direction of the site.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> All that says to me is that from the perspective of the marketing team, they won't call it Overclock.net or OCN. That name belongs to the community, so we call it that even if they don't, and even if they change the logo. Seems easy enough to deal with to me, really.


Let's not discard the fact that marketing and the marketing team exist for a reason and they have a goal.

The simple question then is, what is the goal?

Is the brand being changed or not? What was the brand and what is it now?

If you read Chipp's reasoning in the first post in the "A New Face for Overclock.net" thread, you'll see that there is no consistent reasoning. It all sounds like a change for the sake of change. If the brand is "overclock.net" then it's not "overclock", so there is no reason to remove it from the logo. If you remove it from the logo you are either doing it wrong or have an ulterior motive - "We are _still_ Overclock.net, we will always be OCN" - "still" - for how long?, and the second part may just be wishful thinking based on historical data of current members, not what newer ones will say if the ".net" domain is made secondary in favor of the ".com" one, which is more valuable in general terms but more directed at companies than a community.

Quick question: are staff members free to say "OCN" and "overclock.net" if they want to and _never_ refer to the forum as "overclock" ? Are there any directives? If you go to one of those overclocking events to organise it, how will the forum be called when you address the attendees?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> For the sake of their argument they'll be forced at some point to make their own distinction between OCN/OC3D/OCers. We never forced that distinction, it always happened on its own in conversation.


And that practical need will eventually go back to overclock.net or OCN because those are two logical and effective ways to relate to his forum and distinguish it from others. So, what does the new logo actually stand for and what does it accomplish?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I think people are just scared of change. I don't know if that's a kind of autistic spectrum thing, or just a fear amongst those who are naturally more introverted. Don't take that as an offensive thing, it's just a common mentality amongst the PC community.
> 
> In any case, it seems people more scared of something changing and the fact it disrupts what they knew and have been comfortable with in the past.
> 
> In the end the change is a minor cosmetic one... Which, doesn't actually change anything because you can call the site what you want...
> 
> I look forward to the full redesign and hope it keeps the site fresh amongst the competition.


Please try to not divert with the same old tired argument "afraid of change" and even worse don't mix it up with eventual conditions. Instead, do the discussion a service and refute the common sense / logical / marketing / branding / relatability arguments put forward in this thread. That is what matters.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> God that sounds stupid: "Another overclock user gave you Rep". That just does NOT sound like *a brand name.*


Exactly.

But it also sounds like you're doing something illegal lol. I think the better word to use here is "member" (and it wouldn't bring any inconsistency to the site, as "member" is also used).


----------



## TwoCables

They bought Overclock.com a long time ago to have it redirect to here in order to avoid people getting lost if they accidentally go there instead. A lot of people go to overclock.com accidentally in various ways.


----------



## Poisoner

I will always call this place OCN and I'm sure so will the rest of the Internet. Dropping the .net is like Coca Cola dropping the cola part.


----------



## TwoCables

The only people who will be calling it "Overclock" or "OC" are those who don't know that it was ever called "Overclock.net" or "OCN".


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The only people who will be calling it "Overclock" or "OC" are those who don't know that it was ever called "Overclock.net" or "OCN".


Case in point;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1576878/in-win-s-first-post-we-declare-an-ultimate-giveaway/0_20#post_24504707
Quote:


> Wow! Extremely generous.! *Welcome to OC.*
> I have always admired (as probably most here) the direction InWin goes with their designs.
> Great intro promo!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Even the In Win rep;
Quote:


> Not a problem @axiumone, *we plan to include Overclock* in other contests in the future too.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The only people who will be calling it "Overclock" or "OC" are those who don't know that it was ever called "Overclock.net" or "OCN".


Or the admins.
Atleast thats how they reffer to the forum as Overclock in the farewell thread of B&B.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> They bought Overclock.com a long time ago to have it redirect to here in order to avoid people getting lost if they accidentally go there instead. A lot of people go to overclock.com accidentally in various ways.


I know that, and that is the obvious first idea that comes up and is perfectly legitimate. But now, with the removal of the ".net" from the logo and branding, are there more plans?

As I said above, the really simple question is: what is this site's name?


----------



## Germanian

i hate the new logo as well.

Anytime i talk about this website/forum I call it OCN and usually everyone knows right away what it is.
If you just say overclock, people get confused and they think you are talking about CPU or GPU overclocking.

The new logo should somehow incorporate the .net in it in some fashion.
My 2 cents.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Just saying... it should go back to .NET.... Cause OCN is overclock.net.. OC is.. well.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The only people who will be calling it "Overclock" or "OC" are those who don't know that it was ever called "Overclock.net" or "OCN".
> 
> 
> 
> Case in point;
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1576878/in-win-s-first-post-we-declare-an-ultimate-giveaway/0_20#post_24504707
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Extremely generous.! *Welcome to OC.*
> I have always admired (as probably most here) the direction InWin goes with their designs.
> Great intro promo!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even the In Win rep;
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem @axiumone, *we plan to include Overclock* in other contests in the future too.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sigh. That just sounds extremely stupid.


----------



## TwoCables

What pisses me off the most is, I know these people will never consider going back to "Overclock.net" because they have been planning this for a few years now.

This is just the stupidest thing that I have ever seen happen to this site - and I thought that the move to Huddler was the stupidest thing ever.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What pisses me off the most is, I know these people will never consider going back to "Overclock.net" because they have been planning this for a few years now.
> 
> This is just the stupidest thing that I have ever seen happen to this site - and I thought that the move to Huddler was the stupidest thing ever.


Whats worse than that is the fact that were are being blatantly ignored at this point. Already washed their hands of this issue and moved on.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What pisses me off the most is, I know these people will never consider going back to "Overclock.net" because they have been planning this for a few years now.
> 
> This is just the stupidest thing that I have ever seen happen to this site - and I thought that the move to Huddler was the stupidest thing ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats worse than that is the fact that were are being blatantly ignored at this point. Already washed their hands of this issue and moved on.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it gives me the feeling that their attitude is, "Screw the community, we're going to do whatever we want. If they don't like it, then they can go somewhere else".


----------



## Stuuut

Thats probably true.
Most users don't really care. Also alot of prominent members already left or come here less frequent.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Thats probably true.
> *Most users don't really care.* Also alot of prominent members already left or come here less frequent.


And that pisses me off. This is our community, and so we should care. Those who DON'T care aren't true OCN members.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> And that pisses me off. This is our community, and so we should care. Those who DON'T care aren't true OCN members.


True but they are the majority unfortunatly.
They just come here for a question and leave again or are active for a little while.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, it gives me the feeling that their attitude is, "*Screw the community, we're going to do whatever we want. If they don't like it, then they can go somewhere else*".


This is exactly the feeling that I get from reading the various threads on the matter. And to be honest it's quite surprising. I haven't been here that long but it's the community spirit that made me want to keep coming back, it's a shame to see that community being so blatantly ignored now.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, it gives me the feeling that their attitude is, "Screw the community, we're going to do whatever we want. If they don't like it, then they can go somewhere else".


That's exactly what they're saying, it's not just your feelings. They have clearly shown they do not care about the community's interests at all, just their own.

I suspect they're also too arrogant to admit that this change was a poor choice.


----------



## Stuuut

Is OCN trademarked or anything?


----------



## TwoCables

"It's our way, or the highway".


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Let's not discard the fact that marketing and the marketing team exist for a reason and they have a goal.
> 
> Now, the simple question is, what is the goal?


Only a tiny handful of people at the very top know the answer to that if it isn't simply change for the sake of change.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Quick question: are staff members free to say "OCN" and "overclock.net" if they want to and _never_ refer to the forum as "overclock" ? Are there any directives? If you go to one of those overclocking events to organise it, how will the forum be called when you address the attendees?


I don't see why we'd be restricted in what we call the site, we have as much freedom with that as you guys. As for how to refer to it at events, no idea. Might have that freedom there, too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> And that practical need will eventually go back to overclock.net or OCN because those are two logical and effective ways to relate to his forum and distinguish it from others. So, what does the new logo actually stand for and what does it accomplish?


Why would it stand for/accomplish anything different? Like I said before, it's still OCN. A different logo doesn't make it not OCN, even if the admins/webmasters stop calling it OCN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That's exactly what they're saying, it's not just your feelings. They have clearly shown they do not care about the community's interests at all, just their own.
> 
> I suspect they're also too arrogant to admit that this change was a poor choice.


I was given the impression that Wikia Gaming was different from Wikia itself in that respect. I tried not to pass that impression on, but... oh well.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

im with you guys 100% I hate the new logo. This is overclock.net not overclock. Just does not feel right at all.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Just to add to the list of domains for the site, I have always just typed in "oc.net" because it literally takes half a second. I am not sure if many know that oc.net works as well.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> This is exactly the feeling that I get from reading the various threads on the matter. And to be honest it's quite surprising. I haven't been here that long but it's the community spirit that made me want to keep coming back, it's a shame to see that community being so blatantly ignored now.


This is essentially how they have handled every issue thats more complex than adding a sub-forum related to PC's


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Just to add to the list of domains for the site, I have always just typed in "oc.net" because it literally takes half a second. I am not sure if many know that oc.net works as well.


I never have to go to OCN because I use this setting in Firefox: "Show my windows and stabs from last time".









*Edit:* lol @ "stabs" Geez.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I never have to go to OCN because I use this setting in Firefox: "Show my windows and stabs from last time".


Damn you get stabbed a lot? Or perhaps you do the stabbing!

Ya i suppose some keep it as their homepage too, but like at work if i slip on for 5 minutes i type it in.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirus2012*
> 
> You should definitely add the .net back. Overclock is just a word, but overclock.net is a brand. Bring back OCN, there will be no way to distinguish this place.


Agree completely.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Damn you get stabbed a lot? Or perhaps you do the stabbing!


I don't get it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Ya i suppose some keep it as their homepage too, but like at work if i slip on for 5 minutes i type it in.


Oh right, when you're not at home. I forgot about that.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Damn you get stabbed a lot? Or perhaps you do the stabbing!
> 
> Ya i suppose some keep it as their homepage too, but like at work if i slip on for 5 minutes i type it in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I don't get it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I never have to go to OCN because I use this setting in Firefox: "Show my windows and *stabs* from last time".


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I don't get it.


Sorry, just playing on your typo of "stabs" instead of "tabs"


----------



## TwoCables

Crap. I hate mistakes.

That was a good one though.


----------



## bigblock990

I didn't see this thread until just now, as I don't check the suggestions forum often. However I hate the idea of moving away from overclock.net to just overclock. Everyone knows what OCN is. There is already overclockers.co.uk, overclockers.com, overclockers.com/au ect ect. We need to stay with overclock.net to keep our identity.


----------



## Crazy9000

Lets take a look back on the poll admin started when they got the Overclock.com domain:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1106419/overclock-com-domain-name

He asked if anyone wanted to rebrand to Overclock.com, or just plain "overclock"... 87% voted stay with overclock.net. I really wish they would have followed Admin's example and asked before trying to rebrand.

While we're at it, everyone try Overclock.co and OC.net







.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Lets take a look back on the poll admin started when they got the Overclock.com domain:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1106419/overclock-com-domain-name
> 
> He asked if anyone wanted to rebrand to Overclock.com, or just plain "overclock"... 87% voted stay with overclock.net. I really wish they would have followed Admin's example and asked before trying to rebrand.
> 
> While we're at it, everyone try Overclock.co and OC.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Ok @ENTERPRISE and @Chipp, what do you have to say about this?

Y'know what *I* have to say about it? *You obviously don't care about what the community wants*. It's exactly as I suspected: "screw the community; we're going to do whatever we want."


----------



## TheReciever

Dont care about the community, and silence anyone who does, formula for success!


----------



## TwoCables

I'd love it if we could all coordinate and all "go on strike", so to speak. You know, like, "we're not coming back until you do everything that's on this list". Yeah, we'd have a list.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'd love it if we could all coordinate and all "go on strike", so to speak. You know, like, "we're not coming back until you do everything that's on this list". Yeah, we'd have a list.


Wishful thinking LOL


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'd love it if we could all coordinate and all "go on strike", so to speak. You know, like, "we're not coming back until you do everything that's on this list". Yeah, we'd have a list.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishful thinking LOL
Click to expand...

I know. That's why I said "I'd love it if we could..."


----------



## TwoCables

OCN is beginning to seem as bad as Comcast (to me, at least).


----------



## tpi2007

I just went to read about Bitemarks and bloodstains' staff retirement and couldn't help but notice that Enterprise is calling the site "Overclock". He made no such mention in previous retirement threads, hence my question as to there being some directive for the staff to be calling the site "Overclock".

This whole talk about we're being free to call the site what we want is all very nice, so I'll just call it Guybrush Threepwood. It doesn't make any sense (never did), but it's good fun.

The thing is, on the side I want to know what the site's real name is, is it Elaine Marley or is it evil Pirate LeChuck?


----------



## TwoCables

Well, I have said before several times that both Chipp and ENTERPRISE have stated that this site's name and brand name is now Overclock.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well, I have said before several times that both Chipp and ENTERPRISE have stated that this site's name and brand name is now Overclock.


So how does that relate to this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> We're certain you've probably noticed that *OCN* looks a little more modern today! We've unveiled the first of our long-awaited enhancements to the site and our brand in the form of a totally new navigation area, a refined logo, and tweaked color palate for the forums. Below I'll explain a little bit about why each of these things has changed:
> 
> First, the revised logo - this is the third major iteration of the community's logo over our 10+ year history. The classic *Overclock.net* Flame is still intact, as is the "pursuit of performance" credo and logotype. We have removed the flame's detached flicker at the top right, which will make the logo dramatically easier to reproduce in the real world, and we're also dropped the .net suffix from the logo. We're proud to be at a point with our brand where searching for "overclock" simply brings you to Overclock.net. *We are still Overclock.net, we will always be OCN*, but we no longer feel that taking up valuable logo space with a domain suffix was essential or desirable. The blue color on the flame and text has been knocked back to a simple white and grey theme, adding readability, reproducibility, and giving us a clean, modern look.
> 
> Our new navbar is designed to give you quick access to the things the *most people want from OCN*. It is "sticky" and always with you, ensuring links to the forum index, search, your profile, and the most commonly used sections of the site are always nearby. The full-height logo is used when you're at the top of a page, and as you scroll down the logo condenses into a minimized version to preserve the most of your screen real estate. We've replaced the navbar links for other sections with a collection that we feel emphasizes what we're most about: overclocking forums, news, gaming, reviews, and Rigbuilder (which was previously at the far right side of the navbar, but is now treated like a first-class navbar element). At the far right, an always-available search dialog makes it easy to find what you're looking for without going back to the homepage. The new continuous canvas from both page gutters across the ad unit at the top of the page will allow us to make better use of custom advertising campaigns, reducing our reliance on generic network ads and letting us show you more advertisement from brands you actually care about as an enthusiast, built by our ad developers to be unobtrusive and look good.
> 
> Finally, we have made some slight tweaks to the forum color palate - the theme here was essentially "less purple". We've made minor adjustments to both darken and remove a purplish tint from the site's background blue, and the background grey used across the forums saw similar treatment to become both darker and more pure grey with less blue influence.
> 
> As with any large scale reskin like this, we've almost certainly missed an element or two which needed some attention but hasn't received it yet. Your feedback will be valuable to helping us with our post-launch refinements! Please use the Submit a Bug Report forum (http://www.overclock.net/f/17791/submit-a-bug-report) to let us know what you're seeing. We know that many site logos across social media, staff badges, signature awards, etc will need some adjustment too, and we're working on all of these areas as time allows.
> 
> We hope you enjoy this facelift for *OCN*!


----------



## TwoCables

I'm not going to go post hunting right now, but Chipp clarified at a later date that this site's name and brand name is now Overclock. I think what he's saying in *that* post is, "this site isn't changing at all, just its name is". He is also just referring to the fact that this site's web address is still overclock.net.

Chipp and Enterprise addressed the fact that they still need to change a lot of parts on the site that still say "Overclock.net" so that they instead say, "Overclock".


----------



## bigblock990

I never complained about the "facelift" I realize that part of life is things changing/evolving. However dropping the .net off the branding is just asinine. Marketing 101: don't change a well established brand name.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I never complained about the "facelift" I realize that part of life is things changing/evolving. However dropping the .net off the branding is just asinine. Marketing 101: don't change a well established brand name.


Exactly.

Thank you.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm not going to go post hunting right now, but Chipp clarified at a later date that this site's name and brand name is now Overclock. I think what he's saying in *that* post is, "this site isn't changing at all, just its name is". He is also just referring to the fact that this site's web address is still overclock.net.
> 
> Chipp and Enterprise addressed the fact that they still need to change a lot of parts on the site that still say "Overclock.net" so that they instead say, "Overclock".


The thing is, the post I quoted is the first post on the thread and it has absolutely zero mention of that not so insignificant change. And it seems pretty obvious that it should because the language used in it indicates the absolute contrary.

When I suggested the same you are saying now, that that sentence "We are _still_ overclock.net" could mean something more literal than the conveyed meaning - taken _together with the very thread title_, I was already employing a somewhat high degree of cynicism that I don't think is healthy for this community. Things should be explained clearly.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm not going to go post hunting right now, but Chipp clarified at a later date that this site's name and brand name is now Overclock. I think what he's saying in *that* post is, "this site isn't changing at all, just its name is". He is also just referring to the fact that this site's web address is still overclock.net.
> 
> Chipp and Enterprise addressed the fact that they still need to change a lot of parts on the site that still say "Overclock.net" so that they instead say, "Overclock".
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, the post I quoted is the first post on the thread and it has absolutely zero mention of that not so insignificant change. And it seems pretty obvious that it should because the language used in it indicated the absolute contrary.
> 
> When I suggested the same you are saying now, that that sentence "We are still overclock.net" could mean something more literal than the conveyed meaning - taken together with the very thread title, I was already employing a somewhat high degree of cynicism that I don't think is healthy for this community. Things should be explained clearly.
Click to expand...

Well, to play the devil's advocate (I guess), Chipp is an extremely busy person, and he's also an inherently imperfect creature since he's a human being.

Whatever the actual case, I feel depressed to say that it's seems to be reaching a point where it's not even worth discussing this anymore. :/ It's like they just don't care about what we think. It's like, "Just let them vent and get it out of their system. They'll get used to this change and eventually they will stop talking about it. This is what WE want; it doesn't matter what the community thinks."


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> This whole talk about we're being free to call the site what we want is all very nice, so I'll just call it Guybrush Threepwood. It doesn't make any sense (never did), but it's good fun.
> 
> The thing is, on the side I want to know what the site's real name is, is it Elaine Marley or is it evil Pirate LeChuck?


Maybe its Voodoo Lady... Who knows


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

I would like to see it put back into the logo.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well, to play the devil's advocate (I guess), Chipp is an extremely busy person, and he's also an inherently imperfect creature since he's a human being.
> 
> Whatever the actual case, I feel depressed to say that it's seems to be reaching a point where it's not even worth discussing this anymore. :/ It's like they just don't care about what we think.


Sure enough, everybody makes mistakes, but I'm having a hard time believing that that statement wasn't thoroughly thought out. Then again, the redesign launched with so many glaring bugs, I don't know what to think for sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Maybe its Voodoo Lady... Who knows




If we can defeat Largo some of the latest decisions around here with her help, I'm in.


----------



## josepi

I know what happened, just like in the Facebook movie, when Mark Zuckerberg was in the first meeting of Facebook Founder With Sean Parker

Sean Parker: Drop the "The." Just "Facebook."
Sean Parker: It's cleaner
Mark Zuckerberg:












Something like this happened here I think

Drop the ".net." Just "Overclock."
It's cleaner








well that's my theory


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josepi*
> 
> I know what happened, just like in the Facebook movie, when Mark Zuckerberg was in the first meeting of Facebook Founder With Sean Parker
> 
> Sean Parker: Drop the "The." Just "Facebook."
> Sean Parker: It's cleaner
> Mark Zuckerberg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this happened here I think
> 
> Drop the ".net." Just "Overclock."
> It's cleaner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well that's my theory


Yeah, but "Facebook" is much better than "The Facebook". Dropping "The" turns it into a very good brand name.

Dropping ".net" makes it go from being a very good brand name that has a cool sound to just being a mundane word that's trying to be brand name and failing.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I never complained about the "facelift" I realize that part of life is things changing/evolving. However dropping the .net off the branding is just asinine. Marketing 101: don't change a well established brand name.


So I'll say it again: exactly. Thank you.


----------



## tpi2007

To those few that say that people aren't interested in this topic, I just went to see how this thread compares to other suggestion threads in terms of views:

All-time (out of 5072): 17th place;

Adjusted to the last five years: 6th place

In terms of replies it's in 7th place all-time and 6th when adjusted to the last five years, although this metric doesn't tell how many people posted in each.


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Lets take a look back on the poll admin started when they got the Overclock.com domain:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1106419/overclock-com-domain-name
> 
> He asked if anyone wanted to rebrand to Overclock.com, or just plain "overclock"... 87% voted stay with overclock.net. I really wish they would have followed Admin's example and asked before trying to rebrand.
> 
> While we're at it, everyone try Overclock.co and OC.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Funny, this is what I said then:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blupupher*
> 
> I am with the others, OCN just flows better.
> 
> OCC is Orange County Choppers (from the show American Choppers) and OC, that is some stupid girly TV show, isn't it?


----------



## Pointy

On Mobile With Desktop Mode. The Sign in Doesnt not work.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pointy*
> 
> On Mobile With Desktop Mode. The Sign in Doesnt not work.


I think you have the wrong thread. Did you mean to post here?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1580688/a-new-face-for-overclock-net


----------



## Pointy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I think you have the wrong thread. Did you mean to post here?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1580688/a-new-face-for-overclock-net


Yes. Should have went there.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

im almost positive this thread is being significantly ignored at this point. I still stand 100% on this issue that overclock is pretty corny and the true name is Overclock.net. They may feel that .net is not important enough for them but it is important to us and is what I want back in the logo


----------



## TheReciever

They don't give a damn about us, they are more concerned with bringing in more new members for the ad revenue.


----------



## Schmuckley

In b4 lock.I agree with everything TwoCables said.They aren't even trying to feel the feedback.I've been going over to TPU a little more.
[H} too.
My browser says Overclock.net.
Trying to "rebrand" OCN is not a good idea.
OCN stands for Overclock.net.
The bench team I signed onto was "Overclock.net"
What would happen if I changed that to "Overclock"?
The derpitude factor is very high with this.
If anybody that is the corporate moron that came up with this "Rebrand to Overclock" idea reads this:You are going to lose everything with this.
Mark my words.
You are going to be Administrating something that gets no traffic and is worthless.
What if I have my friends cut all their posts?
You will have zero good content.
Make us all just a wee bit madder and that's what's going to happen.
And I do mean the majority of everyone who made this site what it is today.


----------



## TheReciever

Near 2 weeks and no response from anyone in management or mods deletes posts that I cant recall from memory.

GG OCN.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, either Wikia Gaming has tied up OCN management's hands, or OCN management doesn't care about us anymore. Look at Head-Fi. Who's next?

When I read that OCN was taken over by Wikia Gaming, I facepalmed. I had never heard of Wikia Gaming before, but just the name alone made me roll my eyes.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, either Wikia Gaming has tied up OCN management's hands, or OCN management doesn't care about us anymore. Look at Head-Fi. Who's next?
> 
> When I read that OCN was taken over by Wikia Gaming, I facepalmed. I had never heard of Wikia Gaming before, but just the name alone made me roll my eyes.


Of which they will admit neither.

Any content I publish here in the near future will be backed up, if I display anything here at all.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Of which they will admit neither.
> 
> Any content I publish here in the near future will be backed up, if I display anything here at all.











Maybe I'll buy a domain and have everybody cut and paste their content over there..Maybe then they'll realize.
Nobody likes it.98% Damn..
Maybe i'll go join Ryan and stuff..but if I do do:I'm cutting every post I made on this site and posting it someplace else.
How to flash any bios you want onto a modern Asus board
How to revive a dead Agility drive..
2v club
Make your GPU stop throttling
eh..keep the frequency stuff..I'll transfer that to wherever I go.


----------



## TheReciever

If its open to laptop content ill post there too lol

Such a shame, but at least we can lie to ourselves and install TC's OCN Classic theme


----------



## PhilWrir

This may come across as really biased because im staff...but im not sure I understand the issue with the logo.
I can understand the frustration with the facelift, but in this thread its just a logo

We all refer to OCN as "OCN" or "overclock.net" anyway and its not like if we recommend the forum to someone we say "Just go to this one website called overclock"

As far as im concerned OCN hasnt changed
We just pulled a corsair and updated our logo









EDIT: Unless corsair changed their logo AND had a huge drop in QC and product quality which are related in some way that im not aware of


----------



## TwoCables

It's not just a logo. There's a *lot* more that goes into this. If all you can see is "it's just a logo", then I don't know if anyone can enable you to see what we're seeing.

Also, it's very clear that OCN management and Wikia Gaming are calling this place "Overclock". It's an extremely stupid name for any website, especially this one.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> This may come across as really biased because im staff...but im not sure I understand the issue with the logo.
> I can understand the frustration with the facelift, but in this thread its just a logo
> 
> We all refer to OCN as "OCN" or "overclock.net" anyway and its not like if we recommend the forum to someone we say "Just go to this one website called overclock"
> 
> As far as im concerned OCN hasnt changed
> We just pulled a corsair and updated our logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Unless corsair changed their logo AND had a huge drop in QC and product quality which are related in some way that im not aware of


I linked one post of recent where new members and hardware vendors were calling this place _just_ overclock. It's already happened from two different sides, so saying it isn't is a bit... I don't want to say mean words. Considering more that this is just the beginning.

Looks at it this way, do you call the site by it's domain, or by it's logo? Most members I would argue go reference it by what the logo says. OCN's logo was it's domain and vice versa and as I said many times before just "overclock" is way to generic and doesn't even begin to tell you what site this is. The name in itself simply isn't unique enough to identify in any way shape or form without the tld. This is even more compounded by the fact that the navigation bar now floats and essentially flaunts the new name in your face 24/7.

And do you not remember what happened to Corsair? Or even that logo? I'll fill you in... it didn't last and they reverted and revised their original logo.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2015/june/introducing-the-new-sails-logo

That is how absolute fundamental a logo is to a brand, and OCN is very much a brand. Without the N there is no OCN.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I linked one post of recent where new members and hardware vendors were calling this place _just_ overclock. It's already happened from two different sides, so saying it isn't is a bit... I don't want to say mean words. Considering more that this is just the beginning.
> 
> Looks at it this way, do you call the site by it's domain, or by it's logo? Most members I would argue go reference it by what the logo says. OCN's logo was it's domain and vice versa and as I said many times before just "overclock" is way to generic and doesn't even begin to tell you what site this is. The name in itself simply isn't unique enough to identify in any way shape or form without the tld. This is even more compounded by the fact that the navigation bar now floats and essentially flaunts the new name in your face 24/7.
> 
> And do you not remember what happened to Corsair? Or even that logo? I'll fill you in... it didn't last and they reverted and revised their original logo.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2015/june/introducing-the-new-sails-logo
> 
> That is how absolute fundamental a logo is to a brand, and OCN is very much a brand. Without the N there is no OCN.


What this person said, but more. I teach economics and branding is huge. OCN has been branded for so long to change that brand, especially to something unpopular, is damaging to an entity. Overclock is something I do to my CPU. OCN is a community that I am a part of.


----------



## Shrak

Sad to see how ignored this thread is by the higher ups.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, I don't remember it ever being like this.


----------



## TheReciever

I still get notification emails with the old logo on it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I still get notification emails with the old logo on it.


That's about the only thing that isn't branded with the new logo.

Quite the pity that this is being pushed through, especially with how much it's ignoring the built up branding, community, and legacy of OCN. Even more so because the rampantly negative feedback is being essentially ignored.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Near 2 weeks and no response from anyone in management or mods deletes posts that I cant recall from memory.
> 
> GG OCN.


Not sure what more needs to be said. Enterprise has already stated that we won't revert back to the old Overclock.net . I don't like this new design, and I personally think it's damn disgusting - the font makes it worse, but if you are thinking that staff's opinion might make a difference, you are barking on the wrong tree here.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> Not sure what more needs to be said. Enterprise has already stated that we won't revert back to the old Overclock.net . I don't like this new design, and I personally think it's damn disgusting - the font makes it worse, but if you are thinking that staff's opinion might make a difference, you are barking on the wrong tree here.


So who's tree needs to barked up.


----------



## Im Batman

I don't understand why businesses would change their brand/logo if it's well recognised, it's counterintuitive.

Corsair, Logitech, OCN etc etc. It simply frustrates the consumers.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> Not sure what more needs to be said. Enterprise has already stated that we won't revert back to the old Overclock.net . I don't like this new design, and I personally think it's damn disgusting - the font makes it worse, but if you are thinking that staff's opinion might make a difference, you are barking on the wrong tree here.


When has staff opinion changed anything at all?

You are merely tools to maintain wikias design, so no, no offense. But your quoting an old post by now and also I wouldn't waste my time with staff as I have already stated to others that were curious that mods have 0 influence on what goes on in the forum besides removing posts they don't like.

So I wouldn't waste my time pleading or getting a rise from a mod.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> So who's tree needs to barked up.


Wikia Gaming, as I have been saying.

Beware though: they won't care either. They own and operate this website now. It seems to me that not even Chipp has any say in anything and has to do whatever Wikia Gaming wants to do regardless of what he thinks of it. I would bet that Chipp hates all of this just as much as we do, but he isn't able to SAY so because then he'd be in trouble. Hell, I wouldn't even be surprised if he's using OCN Dark or OCN Classic. Can he tell anyone? Of course not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> When has staff opinion changed anything at all?
> 
> You are merely tools to maintain wikias design, so no, no offense. But your quoting an old post by now and also I wouldn't waste my time with staff as I have already stated to others that were curious that mods have 0 influence on what goes on in the forum besides removing posts they don't like.
> 
> So I wouldn't waste my time pleading or getting a rise from a mod.


Moderators and Senior Moderators aren't at the appropriate level where their opinion should matter. Unfortunately, it seems that not even Chipp's opinions matter to Wikia Gaming. Wikia Gaming is the new 'admin' now. They're our god, and they're a *lame* one at that. I hate Wikia Gaming for what they are doing to this site and its community. I would love to be able to e-mail those a-holes and give them hell for this, but they won't care. They'll just be like, "lol", so I'm not going to waste my time.

Chipp and his staff need to get away from Wikia Gaming and run this site independently - and they need to have caring OCN members help them out. That's the only way to go.


----------



## TheReciever

Yep, in a nut shell.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wikia Gaming, as I have been saying.
> 
> Beware though: they won't care either. They own and operate this website now. It seems to me that not even Chipp has any say in anything and has to do whatever Wikia Gaming wants to do regardless of what he thinks of it. I would bet that Chipp hates all of this just as much as we do, but he isn't able to SAY so because then he'd be in trouble. Hell, I wouldn't even be surprised if he's using OCN Dark or OCN Classic. Can he tell anyone? Of course not.
> 
> Moderators and Senior Moderators aren't at the appropriate level where their opinion should matter. Unfortunately, it seems that not even Chipp's opinions matter to Wikia Gaming. Wikia Gaming is the new 'admin' now. They're our god, and they're a *lame* one at that. I hate Wikia Gaming for what they are doing to this site and its community. I would love to be able to e-mail those a-holes and give them hell for this, but they won't care. They'll just be like, "lol", so I'm not going to waste my time.
> 
> Chipp and his staff need to get away from Wikia Gaming and run this site independently - and they need to have caring OCN members help them out. That's the only way to go.


Wow, when was the site sold? I had no idea.


----------



## TheReciever

Admin stepped down as the owner earlier in the year


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Wow, when was the site sold? I had no idea.


April 15th.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1553615/the-next-chapter-for-overclock-net


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> April 15th.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1553615/the-next-chapter-for-overclock-net


ahh sold to the corporations. Time for me to find a new community. It's been fun kids. I had noticed a massive change in policy this last year I thought maybe I was just being nostalgic. I was not. Unfortunate.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> ahh sold to the corporations. Time for me to find a new community. It's been fun kids. I had noticed a massive change in policy this last year I thought maybe I was just being nostalgic. I was not. Unfortunate.


The more contributing members who leave, the worse OCN gets. By leaving, you're helping to make OCN even worse. It's your choice, but I just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The more contributing members who leave, the worse OCN gets. By leaving, you're helping to make OCN even worse. It's your choice, but I just wanted to point that out.


Those members go to other communities. Hopefully, to communities that listen. Economics is what I make my living in. I can tell you no good will come from this buyout.

If the fact they won't listen about something as important as the brand naming then odds are most concerns will fall on deaf ears. I teach children. I get 160 pairs of deaf ears a day. I don't need it in my off time Two Cables. If I want to deal with children (in this case the controlling parent company) I'll go to work. They pay me to deal with it there.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Those members go to other communities. Hopefully, to communities that listen. Economics is what I make my living in. I can tell you no good will come from this buyout.


Yeah, I know that, but it's the people who make a community good or bad. When I learned that Nick (admin) sold OCN to Wikia Gaming, I facepalmed. I had never heard of them before, and just the name itself "Wikia Gaming" sounded like bad news to me.

There's also this problem: when the founder leaves a company (or dies), it's all downhill from there. I can't think of a single company or manufacturer where things improved after the founder left (or died).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> If the fact they won't listen about something as important as the brand naming then odds are most concerns will fall on deaf ears. I teach children. I get 160 pairs of deaf ears a day. I don't need it in my off time Two Cables. If I want to deal with children (in this case the controlling parent company) I'll go to work. They pay me to deal with it there.


You don't have to deal with it just because you're here. It's a choice. I decided to make OCN Classic. As a result, I really couldn't care less what they do, just as long as the good people stay. It's my hope that the people who want to stay will install either OCN Dark or OCN Classic so that they can actually enjoy being here.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> April 15th.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1553615/the-next-chapter-for-overclock-net
> 
> 
> 
> ahh sold to the corporations. Time for me to find a new community. It's been fun kids. I had noticed a massive change in policy this last year I thought maybe I was just being nostalgic. I was not. Unfortunate.
Click to expand...

What change? There hasn't been ANY changes made to the rules.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> What change? There hasn't been ANY changes made to the rules.


Yeah, I was wondering the same thing, Darkpriest667.


----------



## TheReciever

If anything management refuses to undue any past changes lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> If anything management refuses to undue any past changes lol


I think the problem is, they can't. They'd have to ask Wikia Gaming to do that, and Wikia Gaming is like, "No. lol"


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I think the problem is, they can't. They'd have to ask Wikia Gaming to do that, and Wikia Gaming is like, "No. lol"


Well I mean even before the acquisition OCN has been known to never reconsider policies put into place. But yes, I agree on that as well.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Well I mean even before the acquisition OCN has been known to never reconsider policies put into place. But yes, I agree on that as well.


It could've always been an ego thing. It sounds to me like some of the biggest changes they make are always a few years in the making.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It could've always been an ego thing. It sounds to me like some of the biggest changes they make are always a few years in the making.


that and they always just Soooooooooo busy, like mind blown busy 24/7


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> that and they always just Soooooooooo busy, like mind blown busy 24/7


Yeah, sometimes I wonder what they're so busy with - outside of their personal lives, that is. I mean, with Wikia Gaming running the show now, what's there to do besides stay caught up on your PMs?


----------



## TheReciever

No idea man.

I mean, here I am about to working on the later half of my 4 year degree. Of which I have started 6 months ago. I still find time to kick back here on the forums.

Even had some desire to add more reviews and maybe a couple of guides. Got me 2x Xiaomi 16000mah power bank, been wanting to try my hand at pfSense/Untangle for a caching server. Replacing the GPU in my primary laptop to a 7970m, answering the age old question of will 2133mhz sodimms work on SandyBridge laptops?

I like fleshing out ideas for the aspect of value. Something has been slipping away on the forums of late that I have seen.

Anyways, I am busy too, but still here lol


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I just signed up for my new health insurance on HealthCare.

I just signed up for my new health insurance on HealthCare.gov .

When your website name is something very common so that it gets confused with the subject matter that inspired the name, having the TLD at the end helps you identify "Yeah, the website".

It's Men.com, not men.
It's Cars.com, not cars.
It's Hotels.com, not hotels.
All of the above examples have a logo on the page that says the name + .com.

Also, sorry if the first example that popped into my head was a porn site. Lol.

Also, I am a big fan of Logi.
"What is that?!", you are thinking.
Logitech. Obviously. Another example of changing a name, slimming it down, making it "clean" for the sake of "clean" and not brand recognition.

Cher can go by just the one name.
Cher Llyod, can't.
Madonna is distinct enough to go by just the one name.
George can't. (George Lopez).
Michael, despite being insanely talented, has to put Jackson at the end because there are a lot of Michael's out there.
If, upon hearing your name, a customer has a good chance to have their mind immediately jump to something else instead of you, then you cannot survive on just one name. You have to be distinct. Facebook can do it. Google. Because these website titles WERE MADE UP.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> ahh sold to the corporations.


Not exactly. The Huddler platform itself was all that really got "sold", so development is more or less in their hands now. Actual ownership, and sole ownership at that, falls under Chipp. He has final say on a lot of things, but:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I think the problem is, they can't. They'd have to ask Wikia Gaming to do that, and Wikia Gaming is like, "No. lol"


This happens when he doesn't. That and much of the time when requests are made they have to decide where it can go in development priority if it's even viable, regardless of whether or not it's a good idea or how good of an idea it is (and I have no idea what the priority is or what's even being worked on that's so much more important than stuff we actually want/need, everything seems backwards right now). That compounded by us being locked into this forum software means that it's pretty much a few years minimum before the really good ideas happen. I've joked before to some people even before Huddler happened that this is basically the Walmart of overclocking sites, and with the sort of Walmart way Wikia does things, it's not really that funny anymore. Kind of a shame, I liked making that joke...


----------



## TwoCables

A bunch of us during the beta testing period for Huddler tried to warn them, but they wouldn't listen! That's why I angrily left OCN on the day this crap went live. I was very offended.

*Edit:* I doubt they care, but I wouldn't even be here right now if it weren't for this, which lead to the creation of OCN Classic - *which keeps me here because it enables me to actually ENJOY being here*. Others have indeed quit OCN because of this facelift. Others quit 4 years ago when they dumped Huddler on us.


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Well I mean even before the acquisition OCN has been known to never reconsider policies put into place. But yes, I agree on that as well.


I can speak to this.

Generally we wont implement a policy unless its become vital or virtually required for operation or administration.
By that time, reversing it is pointless as we have already done everything possible to avoid having to implement in the first place.
Now, this isnt true of everything, and im sure you have an example, im just pointing out that as a general rule management does their best to avoid adding new rules and such.

You would probably be surprised how often we get shot down when asking for TOS and Policy updates etc for the exact reason that Management doesnt want to over-complicate things or get too rule heavy.

That small consolation when the topic at hand is the site its self or the logo, but I hope its something.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Not exactly. The Huddler platform itself was all that really got "sold", so development is more or less in their hands now. Actual ownership, and sole ownership at that, falls under Chipp.


You have pretty annoying issues, that are known, going a month + with no fix. This one even effects all of Huddler sites, not just OCN.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1580804/new-interface-i-have-to-type-my-password-in-each-log-in/10

If they won't even fix issues that effect all of their sites, I can see why anything OCN specific is pretty hopeless.

PS: They are calling it "overclock" on their website. http://huddlerhub.wikia.com/wiki/Huddler_Hub


----------



## TwoCables

With this site, 1 month is about the same as 1 second. We've had this platform for over 4 years now and some of the *same problems* that we complained about during beta testing still remain unfixed to this day. I would have fixed *all* of them by now, but that's because I actually care. Use OCN Classic for any amount of time and you'll see how much I care about making sure everything is as perfect as possible.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> With this site, 1 month is about the same as 1 second. We've had this platform for over 4 years now and some of the *same problems* that we complained about during beta testing still remain unfixed to this day. I would have fixed *all* of them by now, but that's because I actually care. Use OCN Classic for any amount of time and you'll see how much I care about making sure everything is as perfect as possible.


Not only that but I think the beta had fewer bugs than we still have, and definitely fewer than we ended up with at the live launch. Nobody knows why it happened that way, and I really do mean nobody. Oh well. At least it wasn't as bad as it was in the very early beta, probably a good thing you didn't see that or you really would have left for good.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Not only that but I think the beta had fewer bugs than we still have, and definitely fewer than we ended up with at the live launch. Nobody knows why it happened that way, and I really do mean nobody. Oh well. At least it wasn't as bad as it was in the very early beta, probably a good thing you didn't see that or you really would have left for good.


My reason for leaving was, I was offended, and I also didn't want to live with this garbage. I spent a *huge* amount of my personal time helping them out and pointing out every little bug and flaw, and 99% of those bugs and flaws remained on launch day. I wasn't the only one who was pissed off about that! During beta testing, I knew that I wasn't going to be able to tolerate this trash! When I saw the same dirty trash on launch day, I gave up. I don't know if you remember this, but there were a bunch of us telling them that this was nowhere near being ready to launch - and that it would also be the death of OCN. I think I can see now that they had no choice; they were under someone else's thumbs.

Now here we are again, but fortunately CSS and JavaScript band-aids can perfectly hide most of the new problems with this disgusting facelift that Wikia Gaming dumped on us. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if 4 years from now this thing is still in the same sorry state that it's in today.

So I guess this begs the question, "Why did you come back?" My reason for coming back was, I couldn't stand my life without OCN in it any longer. I was going nuts trying to pass the time in other ways. If I had a full life, then I never would have come back. I'd still be avoiding this damn place. *I hate* *this platform!!* Not a day goes by for me on this site where I don't tell my monitor how much I hate this damn platform - and I drop a few f-bombs along the way too. I seriously hate this platform and all of it's ignorant designs and unfixed bugs that should be easy to fix for anyone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I don't know if you remember this, but there were a bunch of us telling them that this was nowhere near being ready to launch - and that it would also be the death of OCN. I think I can see now that they had no choice; they were under someone else's thumbs.


I remember, I was saying the same thing, just not as publicly.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> So I guess this begs the question, "Why did you come back?" My reason for coming back was, I couldn't stand my life without OCN in it any longer. I was going nuts trying to pass the time in other ways. If I had a full life, then I never would have come back. I'd still be avoiding this damn place. *I hate* *this platform!!* Not a day goes by for me on this site where I don't tell my monitor how much I hate this damn platform - and I drop a few f-bombs along the way too. I seriously hate this platform and all of it's ignorant designs and unfixed bugs that should be easy to fix for anyone who knows what they're doing.


Yeah, you've made that stuff pretty clear in the past. Only thing now is to see if Chipp or one of the registered Huddler people want to weigh in.


----------



## TheReciever

Chipp has viewed the thread a few times but has yet to leave any response.

Must be too busy or something again.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> I remember, I was saying the same thing, just not as publicly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you've made that stuff pretty clear in the past. Only thing now is to see if Chipp or one of the registered Huddler people want to weigh in.


I suspect that they *want* to weigh in, but can't.


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I suspect that they *want* to weigh in, but can't.


I very much doubt that.

I dont want to put words in managements mouth, but my money is on the fact that OCN is going to stay the course and Chipp knows there is nothing he can say or do in this thread that will make a difference to you guys short of aquiescing


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> I very much doubt that.
> 
> I dont want to put words in managements mouth, but my money is on the fact that OCN is going to stay the course and Chipp knows there is nothing he can say or do in this thread that will make a difference to you guys short of aquiescing


Oh, don't get me wrong: I'm not expecting Chipp or anyone up there to do anything that we want them to do.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> I very much doubt that.
> 
> I dont want to put words in managements mouth, but my money is on the fact that OCN is going to stay the course and Chipp knows there is nothing he can say or do in this thread that will make a difference to you guys short of aquiescing


Then it needs to be substantiated.

All we have from management right now is conflicting statements and speculation from us, the members of the community.

If they are indeed changing the logo for good then damn it be consistent about it. I am still getting notifications with the old logo in my email.

I hate to compare the new head with the old, but before admin had other priorities in his life, as a result, retiring, he would substantiate his position and thus the direction of the forum from that point forward.


----------



## PhilWrir

I dont actually particularly disagree with either of you for what its worth.

I know exactly as much about all this as you do.


----------



## Mhill2029

Odd that BF4 platoons are OCN and not OC....go figure...anyway lol

I've always referred to this site as OCN, even other forums all over the web do as it's a widely recognised acronym. You say OCN anywhere, most will know straight away what your talking about. This is important for getting new members to flock in and spread the word amongst their friends and social media circles, overclock or oc doesn't register as a place at all. So i can see why it's a big issue to some long term members.

I vote Overclock.net also

Come to think of it doesn't the folding team use OCN too?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Then it needs to be substantiated.
> 
> All we have from management right now is conflicting statements and speculation from us, the members of the community.
> 
> If they are indeed changing the logo for good then damn it be consistent about it. I am still getting notifications with the old logo in my email.
> 
> I hate to compare the new head with the old, but before admin had other priorities in his life, as a result, retiring, he would substantiate his position and thus the direction of the forum from that point forward.


It was stated by Chipp and ENTERPRISE that it's going to take a while to get *everything* changed.


----------



## TheReciever

They've been feeding us that line for as long as I can remember.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> They've been feeding us that line for as long as I can remember.


See, this is part of the reason why I think they are at the unfortunate mercy of Wikia Gaming.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I hate to compare the new head with the old, but before admin had other priorities in his life, as a result, retiring, he would substantiate his position and thus the direction of the forum from that point forward.


Admin's priorities never changed, he just needed to put more time into his family and work. The amount of time he could spend on OCN in his last year was pretty minimal, anyway, even you guys should have noticed that.


----------



## [CyGnus]

After reading 30 pages i would say that OCN looks far better, maybe because i am used to it but the N in the end makes the difference it turns the word in a brand like others have mentioned.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Admin's priorities never changed, he just needed to put more time into his family and work. The amount of time he could spend on OCN in his last year was pretty minimal, anyway, even you guys should have noticed that.


Um yeah like I said his priorities changed, family and work was the priority he chose to pursue. Not bashing for it just stating what is.

Yep I know that as well. The last major suggestion thread he was missing from action for the most part but he still weighed in on it. The issue began when he never came back to commune on the subject with the members and subsequent thread lock. We lost a member that day as well.


----------



## ronnin426850

+1 for OCN


----------



## man03999

+1 for OCN. I agreed with everyone else.


----------



## Haze80

+1 for OCN. I really hate and cant get used to this new ugly theme


----------



## Cyber Locc

+1 For OCN, on another note the New flame is fine but is there a PNG of it somewhere so I can make a case badge with the new flame???

Also something I seen in this thread that I made note of. When kraft changed there log they did the opposite but it backfired in the same way this will. Here is a quote from that "It said

" "BOOM! WE ARE KRAFT" whereas the new logo says "We're a food and drinks giant without any true identity, we're quite bland and very generic, we're Kraft, ish." "

I see the same thing happening here.

" "BOOM! We are Overclock.Net" We are a community for the pursuit of PC performance. VS "BOOM! We are Overclock" Not to be confused with Overclocking of CPUs GPUs or any of the many other genericly named Overclocking forums, Overclock3d, Overclockers, Overclocked, ECT"


----------



## catbuster

For me OCN will always be OCN, sad no1 cares about user opinion


----------



## NKrader

figured id post, I like the new site, changing the logo means nothing, its still OCN just because the logo does show it does not mean the url has changed.

This is a change for the better, and the general population doesn't like change even if it is better because different is not good.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze80*
> 
> +1 for OCN. I really hate and cant get used to this new ugly theme


Neither do I, so I made OCN Classic:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581409/ocn-classic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> figured id post, I like the new site, changing the logo means nothing, its still OCN just because the logo does show it does not mean the url has changed.
> 
> This is a change for the better, and the general population doesn't like change even if it is better because different is not good.


I wouldn't expect someone to care or understand who has been here for close to 6 years but only has 2,724 posts. Yeah, I'm talking about you.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Neither do I, so I made OCN Classic:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1581409/ocn-classic
> 
> They changed the name of this site too, NKradar. It's no longer being advertised or referred to as "Overclock.net" or "OCN", both of which are very recognizable and unique brand names. Now we are just "Overclock", which is just a word.
> 
> There's *MUCH* more that I could say, but all of it has been said already in this thread and in others. This isn't a matter of not liking change. I like change, but I don't like *stupid* changes. This change is stupid. The answer to why this change is stupid has been explained several times by several different members. So, I don't think I need to rehash it here in this post.
> 
> Of course, why should *you* care? You've been here for 5½ years and you only have 2,724 posts. So this place obviously doesn't mean as much to you as it does to some of us.


Hey now, post count doesn't mean we dont love OCN! I have children, a business and alot of stuff going on so I usually have waves of being able to be on for a few weeks than I try to read and post when I can in between. Not saying that you dont have those things too I am just saying doesn't mean we don't love this place!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlocc*
> 
> Hey now, post count doesn't mean we dont love OCN! I have children, a business and alot of stuff going on so I usually have waves of being able to be on for a few weeks than I try to read and post when I can in between. Not saying that you dont have those things too I am just saying doesn't mean we don't love this place!


Aw, I just changed my post too. I figured I didn't really need to go into all that.

Some people are very dedicated but can't be here as much as they'd like. Others couldn't really care less but just come here whenever they feel like it. Based on NKradar's post, I would bet that he couldn't really care less and just comes here whenever he feels like it.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Aw, I just changed my post too. I figured I didn't really need to go into all that.
> 
> Some people are very dedicated but can't be here as much as they'd like. Others couldn't really care less but just come here whenever they feel like it. Based on NKradar's post, I would bet that he couldn't really care less and just comes here whenever he feels like it.


Its cool







man no worries. I try, I love OCN I dont really use other forums, but life sucks







and familys are needy hahahaha.

It was also one of my resolutions to be alot more active around here and help pay back all the wonderful members of this forum that have helped me so much in the past







which I been doing the past few days







So no worries my post count will raise alot soon.


----------



## Jiryama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> figured id post, I like the new site, changing the logo means nothing, its still OCN just because the logo does show it does not mean the url has changed.
> 
> This is a change for the better, and *the general population doesn't like change even if it is better because different is not good.*


You aren't the first person to say this in the thread and I don't understand where you guys are getting that perspective on it from - is it because most of the noise has been from longer time members? Just means they care - not that they are afraid.

This is OCN - Overclock.net. Where there is a community to help you *change* from the boring normal PC's into something different, more original and personal. We have dedicated threads about how a *change* in the air cooling set up from stock configuration can drastically help. We have dedicated threads about how to *change* out and re-sleeve entire power supply unit. We have threads that their entire purpose is about modding their case to *change* it from what it was into something greater. There are *entire competitions* about how we can *change* computer cases and build art. We have people who want opinions on how they can *change* their computer to be *different* because they are tired of it being the exact same. Some people will even *change things for the sake of change*.

If the general population here was afraid of change, then this community wouldn't be the way it is or exist at all. We would all have pre-built PCs because we are "afraid" to build our own. We would all have the same clock speed and performance as everyone else because we are "afraid" to overclock our components. If we were "afraid" of change no one would spend time perfecting their system to how they want it.

If the group speaking out were just a bunch of 16 year old adolescents whose only biggest change in life have been moving into high school and puberty - then you might have a basis to that claim. However, we aren't. We are fully grown adults who have matured over time because *we have experienced change*. I doubt that a lot of people here like being just normal, so *we change things* to how we want and like them. Overclock.net being the logo is not about change in general, it is about a change specifically, to what I feel, is our roots. We are not afraid of change we just care strongly about this particular topic.

We aren't afraid of change - We just don't like *this* change.

Edited for clarity.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> We aren't afraid of change - We just don't like *this change.*


Precisely. I'd even add more emphasis on the word "this" and leave "change" normal. Like this: "We aren't afraid of change; we just don't like *this* change".

You're right: I love change. Change keeps life from being boring. However, this *particular* change is an ignorant change. It's one that shouldn't be happening.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Precisely. I'd even add more emphasis on the word "this" and leave "change" normal. Like this: "We aren't afraid of change; we just don't like *this* change".
> 
> You're right: I love change. Change keeps life from being boring. However, this *particular* change is an ignorant change. It's one that shouldn't be happening.


Well Ignorance means they didnt know any better, and it seems the beta testers already stated last time it wasnt a good idea.

At this point, I would say its stupidity. Though it may cause offense...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Well Ignorance means they didnt know any better, and it seems the beta testers already stated last time it wasnt a good idea.
> 
> At this point, I would say its stupidity. Though it may cause offense...


lol

It could also be that Wikia Gaming just wanted to have consistency on their main page where all of their sites are listed. Unfortunately, that means that our site and our community had to go from having a cool and unique name *and brand name* to just an everyday mundane word. Anyone who knows anything about branding knows that you just don't (and shouldn't) do that.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> lol
> 
> It could also be that Wikia Gaming just wanted to have consistency on their main page where all of their sites are listed. Unfortunately, that means that our site and our community had to go from having a cool and unique name *and brand name* to just an everyday mundane word. Anyone who knows anything about branding knows that you don't do that.


Yep your probably right check this out.



What was that about us still being "Oveclock.net, In the Pursuit of Performance".

Because from where I am sitting this is "Overclock, Maximize the Performance of your Computer".

What was that about blind leading the blind?







These guys are next going to want Norton to have its own category oh and Tune Up Utilities.

It is a basic Corporate Takeover. Now what are the steps of such a take over?
Step 1, Buy Company
Step 2, Strip Identity
Step 3. Layoff and Eradicate Staff (and users in this case)
Step 4, Rebuild New Identity, With a soulless corporate mentality
Step 5. If The Tear down Rebuild is Successful, Prosper in the now greedy well oiled corporate machine. If Unsuccessful, then close doors write off losses and move on.

The sad thing is this happens every day every where you look businesses are ripped apart in this way. There is also no seeming stopping point, The world will be Commercialized, Streamlined, and Soulless before you know a Walmart world here we come baby!

Overclock.net is gone Wikias Overclock Hub is here now. Bring on the tons of Ads, Sponsors listing in your face at every turn, Wikia Logins, New Wikia admins that dont do anything and everything else that comes with it.

It will be okay though we will even have a Wikia Login so we can take a break from our Maximizing of PCs and go talk about our Cats or read about Gucci Purses in other Wikia hubs without even loging out!

Oh wait some of it has already happened as I stare at this Domino's pizza add right above my writing area. Oh and the Japense videos that I don't even understand on the right hand pane............


----------



## TwoCables

When I mentioned "the blind leading the blind", I was saying this:

Many years ago, we had several pillars in the community who could pretty much give the final answer on anything that was within their expertise. We had a community where you could ask any question you wanted, and you always had a guarantee that *one* of these pillars would provide you with the definitive and final answer and no one else would have to weigh in to help fill in any gaps. Most of those pillars are gone. What do we have left? A community that's increasingly becoming the blind leading the blind more and more every month.

I see way too many questions going unanswered now.

I see way too many questions getting *guesses* for answers now.

I am seeing other things too that we never had to deal with back when we had a nice-sized group of experts always around to help out.

Don't get me wrong, we still have some pillars, but it's nothing like before.


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlocc*
> 
> ....
> 
> It will be okay though we will even have a Wikia Login so we can take a break from our Maximizing of PCs and go talk about our Cats or read about Gucci Purses in other Wikia hubs without even loging out!
> ............


I was thinking the same, great, "Overclock" is now in the company with Backyard Chickens and StyleForum. Yea!

As for a Wikia login, I am not signing up for that. Now maybe my current login will move over there, but I am not signing up for a generic login.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> When I mentioned "the blind leading the blind", I was saying this:
> 
> Many years ago, we had several pillars in the community who could pretty much give the final answer on anything that was within their expertise. We had a community where you could ask any question you wanted, and you always had a guarantee that *one* of these pillars would provide you with the definitive and final answer and no one else would have to weigh in to help fill in any gaps. Most of those pillars are gone. What do we have left? A community that's increasingly becoming the blind leading the blind more and more every month.
> 
> I see way too many questions going unanswered now.
> 
> I see way too many questions getting *guesses* for answers now.
> 
> I am seeing other things too that we never had to deal with back when we had a nice-sized group of experts always around to help out.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, we still have some pillars, but it's nothing like before.


I know I was JK lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blupupher*
> 
> I was thinking the same, great, "Overclock" is now in the company of Backyard Chickens and StyleForum. Yeah.
> 
> As for a Wikia login, I am not signing up for that. Now maybe my current login will move over there, but I am not signing up for a generic login.


Hey know man I have a lot of friends that are respectable members of society that are also Backyard Chickens. I was even told that TwoCables may secretly be a Backyard Chicken.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlocc*
> 
> I know I was JK lol.
> Hey know man I have a lot of friends that are respectable members of society that are also Backyard Chickens. I was even told that TwoCables may secretly be a Backyard Chicken.


LOL


----------



## blupupher

LOL. I have nothing against raising chickens in your backyard if that is your thing (and it is not next to me in my subdivision), never even thought about a web site being out there, but why not.
Maybe I can overclock the chickens?


----------



## TwoCables

OverclockYourChickens.com


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blupupher*
> 
> LOL. I have nothing against raising chickens in your backyard if that is your thing (and it is not next to me in my subdivision), never even thought about a web site being out there, but why not.
> Maybe I can overclock the chickens?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> OverclockYourChickens.com


Overclock, Maximize the Performance of your Chickens.


----------



## TwoCables

The Pursuit of Maximum Chickens


----------



## TheReciever

The pursuit of illusion.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The Pursuit of Maximum Chickens


I'm Curious do you remember this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Just a little detail: that's not a redirect to Overclock.net. That's someone's ignorance calling us "Overclock" instead of "Overclock.net". It shows me that whoever titled the link as "Overclock" doesn't know anything about Overclock.net. They probably didn't even look at our site! They probably just went, "Well, it's www.*overclock*.net, so..."
> 
> Haven't you ever seen a new member come here and say, "Hi, Overclock!"


They called us Overclock because that was there plan all along. I also skimmed that thread, some other interesting stuff in there. Chimp has been hired by Wikia directly, Plus a few staff members talking about will this still be a tech site as accusistion things change. The sad fact is this isn't Overclock.net anymore and hasn't been since April 15, 2015 this is Wikias PC Division forum.

That may not be a bad thing only time will tell all we can do is have faith in Chipp and Enterprise and that they are fighting for us. However this isn't OCN anymore that is the sad fact







but o have faith in chipp and enterprise and the rest of the staff and community.

That said I been looking at wikias reviews for other sites they acquired and they weren't good, I only seen a few reviews though and they didn't have are awsemome staff to defend them







.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlocc*
> 
> I'm Curious do you remember this?
> They called us Overclock because that was there plan all along. I also skimmed that thread, some other interesting stuff in there. Chimp has been hired by Wikia directly, Plus a few staff members talking about will this still be a tech site as accusistion things change. The sad fact is this isn't Overclock.net anymore and hasn't been since April 15, 2015 this is Wikias PC Division forum.
> 
> That may not be a bad thing only time will tell all we can do is have faith in Chipp and Enterprise and that they are fighting for us. However this isn't OCN anymore that is the sad fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but o have faith in chipp and enterprise and the rest of the staff and community.
> 
> That said I been looking at wikias reviews for other sites they acquired and they weren't good, I only seen a few reviews though and they didn't have are awsemome staff to defend them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, I have since figured out that it was their plan all along to call us Overclock. Chipp and ENTERPRISE said so in defense to us asking what Eric (our old admin) would say about this. They said that this has been a few years in the making. I would guess that it's been ~4 years in the making. We had this Huddler platform dumped on us 4 years ago on November 9th 2011.

I don't have faith in them because even if they feel the same way we do, I would bet that they can't fight against what Wikia Gaming wants.


----------



## ronnin426850

Wait, did I miss something, somebody other than the admin owns this forum?!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Wait, did I miss something, somebody other than the admin owns this forum?!


Eric is gone. Chipp (whatever his real name is) owns OCN now. However, it seems to me that Wikia Gaming is the real owner and operator - effective April 15th.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1553615/the-next-chapter-for-overclock-net

Chipp said he was hired directly by Wikia Gaming. Just read the whole original post.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

The way I read things is something like this:

Wikia Gaming now owns OCN
They make all decisions and manage the site
Chip, E, and Gappo are an oligarchy of punching bags for threads like this

While we can still post to the forums about these issues, the moderators and management can only take the beating that we give them while they try to get Wikia to listen


----------



## TwoCables

I doubt they're even trying. I mean, why bother? They're not going to listen; they're Wikia Gaming! They can do whatever they want!

I'm not saying that I feel that Chipp and E and the rest don't care. I'm just saying that I hope they do, and if they do, then I'd bet that they *can't* care. I'd bet their hands are tied. Even Chipp is just an employee of Wikia Gaming.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I doubt they're even trying. I mean, why bother? They're not going to listen; they're Wikia Gaming! They can do whatever they want!
> 
> I'm not saying that I feel that Chipp and E and the rest don't care. *I'm just saying that I hope they do*, and if they do, then I'd bet that they *can't* care. *I'd bet their hands are tied.* Even Chipp is just an employee at Wikia Gaming.


They do care, and exactly. They have been here and have seen this community grow to these levels. And now, they can only see people cry out and they are unable to do anything.

Just try to take it a bit easier on them guys.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Eric is gone. Chipp (whatever his real name is) owns OCN now. However, it seems to me that Wikia Gaming is the real owner and operator - effective April 15th.


Admin's name isn't Eric...







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> The way I read things is something like this:
> 
> Wikia Gaming now owns OCN


Chipp owns OCN. Wikia Gaming develops for it and provides the back-end resources (except site hosting, we've been on the same host since 2006-ish). Like I said before, not being called Overclock.net doesn't mean this isn't OCN. Nobody's forcing or even suggesting that we stop calling this OCN. Management has been using "Overclock", they haven't strayed from calling it "OCN" when they don't call it "Overclock". You guys are acting like OCN as its own individual branding component is dead when it isn't, nor did anyone up top suggest that it is. Am I the only one baffled by that aspect of this?


----------



## Disturbed117

Personally I'm not a fan of the change, but i also won't lost any sleep over it either.

It's not like we aren't allowed to continue calling it OCN.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Admin's name isn't Eric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipp owns OCN. Wikia Gaming develops for it and provides the back-end resources (except site hosting, we've been on the same host since 2006-ish). Like I said before, not being called Overclock.net doesn't mean this isn't OCN. Nobody's forcing or even suggesting that we stop calling this OCN. Management has been using "Overclock", they haven't strayed from calling it "OCN" when they don't call it "Overclock". You guys are acting like OCN as its own individual branding component is dead when it isn't, nor did anyone up top suggest that it is. Am I the only one baffled by that aspect of this?


I meant Nick. I don't know why I said Eric. heh

Anyway, *no one here is thinking that we are no longer allowed to call it OCN or Overclock.net!* Good grief. It's very irritating that some of you keep thinking that we believe we can't call it OCN or Overclock.net anymore. We're not stupid!

You're baffled because you don't know what we're really saying. Of course, I wouldn't expect anyone to understand who's not following this very closely. I've lost interest in explaining it. I'm very close to unsubscribing from this thread because this is a waste of our time.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You're baffled because you don't know what we're really saying.


No, I'm baffled because there are still members (I'm not referring to you or anyone still posting in here, you don't need to reply to me as if I did with that point) that think that the logo change suggests that they call it OC, and that they loathe the idea of doing it. I'm addressing those members and making a simple point for them. He used a strikeout on the N as tongue-in-cheek, which even on that level is a moot point.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> No, I'm baffled because there are still members (I'm not referring to you or anyone still posting in here, you don't need to reply to me as if I did with that point) that think that the logo change suggests that they call it OC, and that they loathe the idea of doing it. I'm addressing those members and making a simple point for them. He used a strikeout on the N as tongue-in-cheek, which even on that level is a moot point.


No, that's not why he's doing it. He's been doing it since the beginning of this, and it's not because he thinks he has to or anything. He's ....... well, I'll let him explain it.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

It's a small joke I've been doing on some of my posts, but this was probably a bad thread to do that in...


----------



## Dhoulmagus

I've tied my tongue on this topic for some time now, and I'm still not sure what to make of this besides leaving a few scraps and seeing if anything interesting comes from it.

To be forthright: This is OCN to me, Overclock.net is the brand.. That's just what it is for those of us who have been here for many years. "Overclock.net, The Pursuit of Performance". For long time users, a face lift is a hard thing to deal with.. It's almost as if your dog Roscoe decided his name was Charles at age 10. It will always be OCN, new users calling it something different dilutes the brand and creates confusion.

To the meat of it, I think the real problem is just the "Overclock" branding itself. I'm not sure it can pass as a brand and that's the issue at hand. Facebook is a brand name, Google is a brand name, Walmart is a brand name. Head-fi is a brand name. Overclock is a universally used term for a hobby, a verb primarily 'to overclock'. To draw an example from a hobby I know nothing about, running (for recreation/sport). Is there a running.com? Would you tell somebody to go to Running or Runners for all of the info you need! It's simply confusing when a common verb is used as a brand, it would be branded Running.com or Runners.com in all likelihood.

I understand we're still allowed to call it OCN, but the header on the website says otherwise. I realize we now have Overclock.com forwarding to OCN, so the .net may not make too much sense in the future when people find Overclock.com so what we have here is us being trapped between a rock and a hard place. When I was telling a friend of a great gift I received and he asked where it came from, Overclock.net just rolls right off and gives him the domain, if I say "Overclock", once again the use of the verb as a brand shows itself when the person becomes confused. I've tested this myself quietly and on my own for weeks now and have concluded that Overclock just doesn't work. On the other hand prior to this all happening, I always thought it would be cool if "we" had the .com because .com shows that we're the real deal to the average person. Would we call a .com website "overclock.net" ?

Moderators say this is still OCN, still overclock.net, but the banner up top says Overclock, the Wikia page says Overclock. My personal vote is that it's ugly and confusing. Overclock. I just can't get used to that! But what is the solution?

1. Change the brand image back to Overclock.net even though we now have Overclock.com ?
2. Stay with Overclock and deal with it?
3. Change the name entirely and create major tension?

I personally don't have the solution, but I feel that staff should be asking for user input and placing more value in us contributors, without us OCN is nothing. I don't feel this thread has received proper attention on the order of open dialogue, I certainly hope our concerns are at least being entertained at the top. I'm noticing some angry users who may be leaving coupled with the true realization that the quantity of QUALITY posts is also far less than it was 5 years ago. So now we have a problem with our brand as well as it's community (at least that's how I perceive it, statistics may prove otherwise) in decline.

I don't have an issue with Chipp taking over, I also understand the reasons for the "Overclock" image, but I suppose if I had to cast my vote, it would be that the Overclock.net brand is better.


----------



## TwoCables

"Overclock.com" has redirected to here for a very long time now, for as long as I can remember. It's not new.

I think that even if Chipp secretly agrees with us, I would bet that there's nothing he can do. I also get the feeling that if he *doesn't* agree, he will never do anything because this is something that has been in the making for a few years now. You know, male pride and all that. I'll tell you what: if this site were in my hands, then I would have said, "Y'know, you guys are right. I'll revert it immediately. Thank you for your feedback!" - and I would have done it within seconds.

I honestly feel that it's hopeless at this point, that they're going to do whatever they want regardless of what we think. When I began making OCN Classic, I knew that I couldn't give up until it was finished (and it's mostly finished) because I've been here long enough to know that when they change things, they will do it the way they want to do it regardless of what we think. I also know that getting things fixed around here takes YEARS, even if performing the fix takes just a couple of seconds. So I basically said, "screw them, I'm going to fix everything that I can fix and I'll give it to the entire community".

If it weren't for the ability to make OCN Classic (if I were forced to use the default new theme), then I would have quit coming here. I already hate the Huddler platform, and this new facelift made it even worse.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> "Overclock.com" has redirected to here for a very long time now, for as long as I can remember. It's not new.
> 
> I think that even if Chipp secretly agrees with us, I would bet that there's nothing he can do. I also get the feeling that if he *doesn't* agree, he will never do anything because this is something that has been in the making for a few years now. You know, male pride and all that. I'll tell you what: if this site were in my hands, then I would have said, "Y'know, you guys are right. I'll revert it immediately. Thank you for your feedback!" - and I would have done it within seconds.
> 
> I honestly feel that it's hopeless at this point, that they're going to do whatever they want regardless of what we think. When I began making OCN Classic, I knew that I couldn't give up until it was finished (and it's mostly finished) because I've been here long enough to know that when they change things, they will do it the way they want to do it regardless of what we think. I also know that getting things fixed around here takes YEARS, even if performing the fix takes just a couple of seconds. So I basically said, "screw them, I'm going to fix everything that I can fix and I'll give it to the entire community".
> 
> If it weren't for the ability to make OCN Classic (if I were forced to use the default new theme), then I would have quit coming here. I already hate the Huddler platform, and this new facelift made it even worse.


I wasn't aware they held the .com for that long.

Anyway, I don't want to speculate about Chipp or anybody because that's not going to benefit us. I just think from what I've seen in this thread (I haven't covered every post), there is a reasonable concern that should be addressed. I'd just like Chipp and the mods to be aware of this. I understand having been a forum administrator myself (albeit on a much smaller scale) that sometimes decisions need to just be made by an all seeing dictator because the community will never unanimously agree on any positive change, but I think what we are flat out saying here is that the new overclock brand/slogan/logo whatever you want to call it stinks







, to be blunt.

Can I see your work in progress on OCN classic? It took me a long time to get used to this Huddler business, but once again that was something I just accepted without saying anything. Old farts prefer the simpler and older ways too


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I wasn't aware they held the .com for that long.


I don't know *how* long they've had it, but I remember discovering it long before this new facelift was made to our Huddler platform.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to speculate about Chipp or anybody because that's not going to benefit us. I just think from what I've seen in this thread (I haven't covered every post), there is a reasonable concern that should be addressed. I'd just like Chipp and the mods to be aware of this.


The moderators are just moderators. The people that need to be addressed are Chipp and I think ENTERPRISE and maybe also BFRD and a few others.

I think they are already aware of it. I've seen Chipp himself viewing this thread several times in the past few days.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I wasn't aware they held the .com for that long.
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to speculate about Chipp or anybody because that's not going to benefit us. I just think from what I've seen in this thread (I haven't covered every post), there is a reasonable concern that should be addressed. I'd just like Chipp and the mods to be aware of this. I understand having been a forum administrator myself (albeit on a much smaller scale) that sometimes decisions need to just be made by an all seeing dictator because the community will never unanimously agree on any positive change, but I think what we are flat out saying here is that the new overclock brand/slogan/logo whatever you want to call it stinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , to be blunt.


It's the brand name and site's name that has been changed (and its logo). The slogan is still the same, but now it sounds stupid: "Overclock. The pursuit of performance." Sigh. The following has a MUCH better sound: "Overclock.net. The pursuit of performance." I can almost hear that being spoken by a world-class radio announcer or voice-over artist doing a high-budget commercial.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Can I see your work in progress on OCN classic? It took me a long time to get used to this Huddler business, but once again that was something I just accepted without saying anything. Old farts prefer the simpler and older ways too


Absolutely! Thank you for your interest. It only works for the 'Desktop' site though. I don't know how to tackle the 'Mobile' site.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581409/ocn-classic

It fixes all of the problems that the facelift to our Huddler platform created. I guess "OCN Classic" isn't the best name because it could make people think that I am reverting OCN back to this: https://web.archive.org/web/20150327165246/http://www.overclock.net/ I'd love to do that, but I also grew to love the navbar. I'd love to get back the icons for the links to Private Messages and Subscriptions though, but I'm not sure how to do that yet.

Some day, I will probably restore all of the buttons as well. It's an easy change to make on its own, but with the way my code is, I'd have to overhaul what I have first. :/ I'm also hoping to maybe have an autohiding navbar when scrolled down - if that's even possible with CSS or JavaScript.

At this point though, there's nothing left for me to do that can be done with CSS or JavaScript! I'm very very very close to just saying this is version 2.0.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I don't know *how* long they've had it, but I remember discovering it long before this new facelift was made to our Huddler platform.
> 
> The moderators are just moderators. The people that need to be addressed are Chipp and I think ENTERPRISE and maybe also BFRD and a few others.
> 
> I think they are already aware of it. I've seen Chipp himself viewing this thread several times in the past few days.
> 
> It's the brand name and site's name that has been changed (and its logo). The slogan is still the same, but now it sounds stupid: "Overclock. The pursuit of performance." Sigh. The following has a MUCH better sound: "Overclock.net. The pursuit of performance." I can almost hear that being spoken by a world-class radio announcer or voice-over artist doing a high-budget commercial.
> 
> Absolutely! Thank you for your interest. It only works for the 'Desktop' site though. I don't know how to tackle the 'Mobile' site.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1581409/ocn-classic
> 
> It fixes all of the problems that the facelift to our Huddler platform created. I guess "OCN Classic" isn't the best name because it could make people think that I am reverting OCN back to this: https://web.archive.org/web/20150327165246/http://www.overclock.net/ I'd love to do that, but I also grew to love the navbar. I'd love to get back the icons for the links to Private Messages and Subscriptions though, but I'm not sure how to do that yet.
> 
> Some day, I will probably restore all of the buttons as well. It's an easy change to make on its own, but with the way my code is, I'd have to overhaul what I have first. :/ I'm also hoping to maybe have an autohiding navbar when scrolled down - if that's even possible with CSS or JavaScript.
> 
> At this point though, there's nothing left for me to do that can be done with CSS or JavaScript! I'm very very very close to just saying this is version 2.0.


I think we're in agreement here.. Overclock.net just sounds right, it's not about the fact that it's the 'old' way we're used to but just that it sounds more like the proper way to label a brand like this. I've given the "Overclock" thing a silent month without thinking heavily about it to see if I could get used to it, but it's not happening







.

I will check it out, I use desktop.. Surprisingly I don't own a smart phone or tab. Will reply in your linked thread.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I think we're in agreement here.. Overclock.net just sounds right, it's not about the fact that it's the 'old' way we're used to but just that it sounds more like the proper way to label a brand like this. I've given the "Overclock" thing a silent month without thinking heavily about it to see if I could get used to it, but it's not happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nah, it never will. lol It's just not brand name material. It's not even *site* name material. It's just a word.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I will check it out, I use desktop.. Surprisingly I don't own a smart phone or tab. Will reply in your linked thread.


Hey, neither do I! Nice to meet you. hehe

Thank you for checking it out. I hope you like it!


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Chipp owns OCN. Wikia Gaming develops for it and provides the back-end resources (except site hosting, we've been on the same host since 2006-ish).


YA see I seen you say this before too but reading this shows that simply isn't true.

Chipp Quotes -
"Effective April 15th, *Overclock.net has been acquired by Wikia*, and going forward *will operate as a unit within the "Wikia Gaming" arm of the company*."

"I have *been hired by Wikia directly*, and I have taken over as the *acting administrator* for the community"
Chipp is acting Administrator, He runs the day to day of the Site but he does not own the site he does not have final say in manners such as these. He is employed by Wikia to do so and as such can be fired and replaced by Wikia (which if that ever happened I would leave.)

Admin Quotes -
"While we saw some progress as part of the *partnership*, I think it became evident over time that the *structure of this relationship would not allow* us to achieve that original dream. *Unfortunately something had to change*."

The end of 2015 would have been a crossroads for Overclock.net. I had a few options in front of me to consider. *One option was to continue as-is*. *Another was to consider moving Overclock.net to another platform and redeveloping it all over again*. *The final option forced me to humble myself and consider if there was untimely a better admin for the job*".

*Wikia* has the resources and now a *vested interest in ensuring the community continues to thrive*.

This to me does not say Chipp, not saying Chipp isnt a good admin or anything, I am saying that Admin could have stayed admin and Chipp his right hand man and things could still progress.

What I gather when I read this was that Wikia said sell or we take our platform away (huddler). Admin had his hand forced start over or sell out, he probally could have stayed as admin after the sale but his pride wouldn't allow it so Chipp took over.

Read between the lines anyone who has ever watched a company be acquired will tell you this is exactly what is going on. Also honestly to me and this is just speculation but this seems to have been a hostile take over in my opinion.

B&B said this to a question in Platform help and discussion. The question was how can I donate money to OCN, The answer.

"Please be aware that we can't currently accept payments *due to our acquisition by Wikia*.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1553615/the-next-chapter-for-overclock-net/0_10
*New accounts are being set up*."

This says that old OCN accounts that would go to admin for site maintenance bills ect ect, Now they go to Wikia who in turn pays admins, site bills ect.

Just some more evidence of what I say is truth this is from the OCN Labs post.

"In terms of legal - don't worry, *we are an international company with international ownership have a team of very competent lawyers to handle and make sure we're protecting ourselves against any potential legal issues that may arise*."

Is Chipp an International Company? With a Team of lawyers to fight off law suits should the issue arise?

Chipp is running the show, yes, how much so well that we do not know. However he does not *OWN OCN Wikia does*. All these posts and I could go on showing more refrencing how they own this site now yet not 1 saying that Chipp owns it. I really don't understand why you think he owns the site, because it is pretty clear he does not.

Now what is truly scary here is not the site name being changed. Although that sucks and I wish it was still OCN. This is a show of power and thats what everyone is saying, They did not ask anyone about the name change or how we felt. The community feels left out in the decision, Admin as a person and all of you wonderful mods take our opinions to heart when making decisions. Wikia will not do this.

Wikia is a cold commercial titan and things will change, some for the better some for the worse but in the end OCNs soul will be stripped away to produce a more mass market friendly piggy bank for Wikia. That is what we see happening, that is what we fear, and honestly that is what is inevitable. It wont happen overnight because if it did if they made too many changes at once everyone would leave and the people are what makes this place run. Things will slowly change some good mixed in with bad, and slowly OCN will become something else.

Also I hope I am wrong and I hope that Chipp has ownership and that things change only in good ways. However having been through company accusations before, and reading tons upon tons of post since that date and changes that have been implemented and major contributors responses to them this is not going to be pretty.

Other forums have also been acquired by large corporations some have been started by large corporations, none of them have succeeded after (or from the start for once founded). As Admins goal was to set out and make a home for people that shared his passion Wikias goal is to make as much money as possible a Community can not be ran like that it is not a business to ensue profit which is why they all fail, Myspace thought they could make a killing doing so and they did and shortly after they failed, Facebook now following suit and as I look at my friends list and out of 600 friends half of which have already deactivated there Facebooks. Fbook will fail as well Corporate greed doesn't understand a community it never has it never will.


----------



## mrtbahgs

This thread reminded me to finish my inclusion of ".net" in the larger logo, i already had the small one done earlier, it really does give a better overall look and brand awareness.


----------



## PhilWrir

The one thing that really confuses me is that if this was some sort of corporate takeover the traditional thing to do is for the buying company to shower the worker bees for the bought company with gifts and such so they(by which I mean Moderators and Editors) think its a fantastic idea.
And we sure as heck have yet to see our mailboxes filling up with free stuff


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> The one thing that really confuses me is that if this was some sort of corporate takeover the traditional thing to do is for the buying company to shower the worker bees for the bought company with gifts and such so they(by which I mean Moderators and Editors) think its a fantastic idea.
> And we sure as heck have yet to see our mailboxes filling up with free stuff


Actually, honestly the traditional thing to do when buying a company is to bring in the performance analyzers and start eradicating the staff to replace with them newer faster better stronger machine like kids that will work for less


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlocc*
> 
> Actually, honestly the traditional thing to do when buying a company is to bring in the performance analyzers and start eradicating the staff to replace with them newer faster better stronger machine like kids that will work for less


You mean B&B?

I kid I kid


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> You mean B&B?
> 
> I kid I kid


Watch out Phil and B&B the BOBS ARE COMING!!!


----------



## TheReciever

So whats the hold up mods, I would assume you guys have been in contact with management at some point over the last month.

Are we being neglected or what?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Thread closed pending comment from management.

Kind Regards,

E


----------

